# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

is it live today?

Can't remember


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Don't tell me you managed to avoid all the spoilers, Starbuck?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I was wondering when this would be posted. I'm pumped for tonight! 

I've managed to avoid spoilers ALL DAMN WEEK. I was tempted to read the Spoiler thread but I resisted. I wanted to enjoy the show like every other week and not spoil it for myself. I wouldn't have been as pumped.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I never read spoilers, so obviously also not for this weeks Raw. If they can keep up the momentum from the last couple of weeks it should be another entertaining Raw.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Looking forward to the show tonight, hoping to see the Cena/Bryan feud really start up this week, also looking forward to Punk/Heyman/Lesnar and how Kane reacts to the attack by the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



obby said:


> is it live today?
> 
> Can't remember


Nope. It was taped last week.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Good thing i have no idea what the spoilers are. Should be a good Raw.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



obby said:


> is it live today?
> 
> Can't remember


No, it was taped last week as WWE is currently in a tour overseas.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SonoShion said:


> Don't tell me you managed to avoid all the spoilers, Starbuck?


Nope. I know what happens but if any mother fucker goes spouting spoilers in here then :buried.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:bryan gonna continue to prove himself tonight.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Will be watching this one live for some reason, its been months since I last watched one live. I've already read the spoilers, but I'm excited nonetheless :side:*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Looking forward to the show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> Nope. I know what happens but if any mother fucker goes spouting spoilers in here then :buried.


How about predictions?





















Nimbus said:


> how much longer til raw starts?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Unfortunately, you know WWE will be constantly plugging the Total Divas show. Which sucks cause I'm not watching a single one of those segments but now I'm gonna miss something important on Raw probably because if I tune out of total divas segment for like 2-3 mins,I'll prob miss something else on Raw that airs right after it


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



dxbender said:


> Unfortunately, you know WWE will be constantly plugging the Total Divas show. Which sucks cause I'm not watching a single one of those segments but now I'm gonna miss something important on Raw probably because if I tune out of total divas segment for like 2-3 mins,I'll prob miss something else on Raw that airs right after it


Oh, that reminds me. Another set of predictions:
















































Nimbus said:


> wen does raw start where i live?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



JD=JohnDorian said:


> :bryan gonna continue to prove himself tonight.


Hey!!! Is that a spoiler???


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



StarzNBarz said:


> Hey!!! Is that a spoiler???


No, it's just a prediction.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Sandrone said:


> Oh, that reminds me. Another prediction:


We'll also find out how to download the WWE app, from a 60 year old(King) and two 40 year olds(JBL,Cole).

And then we'll find out that even though this episode of Raw was taped, WWE still didn't have enough time to have backstage segments with people involved in meaningful matches tonight,so they aired it on the WWE App.

They'll be constantly showing the Total Divas stuff not just cause 1st episode already aired, but because the show replays after Raw tonight.

Then we'll get a 3-4 min promo talking about the NBC Special on Saturday where the entire NBC special is just Rock vs Cena,with 25 mins of commercials in it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

HUGS LOLCENAWINS HURR DURR WWE APP

You just fucking spoiled Raw, Sandrone. Way to fucking go


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I read the spoilers but I can't even really remember what happens.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'd laugh so hard if WWE did a WWE app poll tonight I tried to make out the result was real.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I'd laugh so hard if WWE did a WWE app poll tonight I tried to make out the result was real.


lol, that'd be funny. Or if they somehow edited in superstar tweets into the show(but when we go to that superstars twitter page,they didn't remember to send the tweet when they were supposed to)


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I'd laugh so hard if WWE did a WWE app poll tonight I tried to make out the result was real.


Don't they do that with every poll.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> HUGS LOLCENAWINS HURR DURR WWE APP
> 
> You just fucking spoiled Raw, Sandrone. Way to fucking go


Please don't send :HHH after me. I don't wanna be buried.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Sandrone said:


> Please don't send :HHH after me. I don't wanna be buried.


S'ok. I'll just send :brock instead.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I read the spoilers but I can't even really remember what happens.


Same. I can't remember a single thing.

Doesn't bode well for tonight's show then. bama3


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So, now we basically already know that nothing important happens on the show tonight. Awesome


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Or that we have poor memories.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What are you all talking about? Raw is amazing tonight! Austin returns and stuns Punk but Punk gets up and says he going to SLAUGHTER him and when we come back after the commercial break they are fighting in a SLAUGHTERHOUSE where a wild Brock Lesnar appears in the background F5'ing cow carcasses. Meanwhile John Cena and Daniel Bryan are double dating with the Bella Twins at McDonald's (Bryan's eating a veggie burger) until Eva Marie walks in steals both Cena and Bryan and they have a live sex threesome celebration in the middle of the ring while Vince jerks off at the commentary booth. Who would want to miss that?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I remember the odd few results. I'm just trying to make up my mind whether to stay up and watch it or watch tomorrow. Probs see how it goes and wait for the first lot of piped in cheers :lmao


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> What are you all talking about? Raw is amazing tonight! Austin returns and stuns Punk but Punk gets up and says he going to SLAUGHTER him and when we come back after the commercial break they are fighting in a SLAUGHTERHOUSE where a wild Brock Lesnar appears in the background F5'ing cow carcasses. Meanwhile John Cena and Daniel Bryan are double dating with the Bella Twins at McDonald's (Bryan's eating a veggie burger) until Eva Marie walks in steals both Cena and Bryan and they have a live sex threesome celebration in the middle of the ring while Vince jerks off at the commentary booth. Who would want to miss that?


Holy shit. So were back to the attitude era again!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> S'ok. I'll just send :brock instead.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> while Vince jerks off at the commentary booth.


vince2:vince3:vince4:vince5:vince6


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Sandrone said:


>


Maybe I should send unk2 because you're gonna be SHAKING IN YOUR BOOTS from the fear of being SLAUGHTERED.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> What are you all talking about? Raw is amazing tonight! Austin returns and stuns Punk but Punk gets up and says he going to SLAUGHTER him and when we come back after the commercial break they are fighting in a SLAUGHTERHOUSE where a wild Brock Lesnar appears in the background F5'ing cow carcasses. Meanwhile John Cena and Daniel Bryan are double dating with the Bella Twins at McDonald's (Bryan's eating a veggie burger) until Eva Marie walks in steals both Cena and Bryan and they have a live sex threesome celebration in the middle of the ring while Vince jerks off at the commentary booth. Who would want to miss that?


No Sting vs Undertaker? 1/10 Raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I didnt read the spoilers, just the card. cant wait to see DB vs kane should be a good one.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Amazing how dead this thread is now that it isn't live. Usually we'd be at Page 100 or so by now.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Read the spoilers and it should be a good show. Interesting to see how it all plays out.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> Maybe I should send unk2 because you're gonna be SHAKING IN YOUR BOOTS from the fear of being SLAUGHTERED.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



redban said:


> Amazing how dead this thread is now that it isn't live. Usually we'd be at Page 100 or so by now.


to be fair there was a raw spoiler thread with a ton of pages that was just moved a few hours ago.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

You guys wanna a spoiler? Judging by the spoilers, I'd give more than 1/10 to this Raw. You better be excited.

:brock


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Liking the new NXT Superstar the "Model"... I can see him being a insane heel with his constant selfies haha.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I hope Bryan is goating it out tonight.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Fourth Wall said:


> I hope Bryan is goating it out tonight.


What else is he going to do?

:HHH2


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hope it's a decent raw but its taped so probably will suck lol.

Surprised how slow paced the raw thread is.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So we're going to have this all night?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I wonder how many cheers for cena they added in and how many horrible sounding boos they add in for heels that never get boo'd. 

At least we don't have to hear all about the total divas episode since this was taped last week.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> I wonder how many cheers for cena they added in and how many horrible sounding boos they add in for heels that never get boo'd.
> 
> At least we don't have to hear all about the total divas episode since this was taped last week.


Cole and Lawler will assure that us that those aren't boos for Cena we're hearing. They're a mix of cheers for Cena, and boos for his opponent.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I dont know if i can actually handle a fake Cena crowd tonight.

I'm so used to be being treated to that goof being boo'd, im unsure if at 1am in the morning its worth putting my body through.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fingers crossed that we see the Wyatt Family appear tonight. :cheer


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How long til Raw starts? 







:troll


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I haven't even read the spoilers and I already guarantee cena wins.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ready for the Daniel Bryan hype show


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dammit! I wasn't planning on watching this one 'live' but now here I am, convincing myself it's worth it. :no:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Here.....we......GO!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Dammit! I wasn't planning on watching this one 'live' but now here I am, convincing myself it's worth it. :no:


Join the rest of us in the heckling and hijinx!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



DerpCena said:


> I dont know if i can actually handle a fake Cena crowd tonight.
> 
> I'm so used to be being treated to that goof being boo'd, im unsure if at 1am in the morning its worth putting my body through.


I would even bet they would go as far as editing in "this is awesome" chants during his match and any cena related segment


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Three hours of Bryan

Book it Vince.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Guess i'll watch even though i already know what happens.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SHOWTIME!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Yay Raw! 

Give me more Punk & Bryan!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So does this mean this is the one raw where the entire arena is going to be 'cheering' Cena? fpalm


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Haven't read any spoilers so I'm game for this.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn, almost forgot Raw came on today. This is why I hate taped shows, not as exciting as live ones.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Please let there be a drum roll to kickoff the show


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



CoverD said:


> Join the rest of us in the heckling and hijinx!


Follow the posters...

Bad pun I know, but looking at your avatar it seemed fitting.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Maddox as a heel fucking sucks and makes no sense. Should have kept his old character damnit.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Inb4 Cena gets a bigger pop than Austin.

:vince


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


> So does this mean this is the one raw where the entire arena is going to be 'cheering' Cena? fpalm


Duh. As I said a page or two before I wouldn't be surprised if they added "this is awesome" chants for anything cena does


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:vince5 = ratings


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

H.I.M. said:


> Haven't read any spoilers so I'm game for this.


I had completely forgotten this was taped and I had read spoilers before I saw this post. Great....


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I don't like the sound of voiceover guy's voice.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Didn't think I'd bother watching this tonight so I read the spoilers but I'm here anyway for more Alex Riley glimpses lol :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did they forget about Big Show's return?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

God damn Cena's big brother attitude is annoying.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

epic GOAT opening


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lmao at the voice over guy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince and Maddox starting off Raw this has to be good


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Go away Vince I want Maddox by himself!


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dont let me down my Australian convict cousins, be a splendid crowd.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd noise being pumped in already fpalm


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Can't hate the strut.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince and Maddox. :mark:


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

why is it not live?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince kinda looks like his old self a little bit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince getting the nostalgic pop


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Goat strut


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DA BOSS


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lawler wasting no time with the bad jokes.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

JBL's not there? No god no!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why aren't they doing the intros any more. 2 weeks in a row was enough I guess.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Maddox time :mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The Boss yes yes


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BRAD BISCHOFF MADDOX.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Two double-main events Michael Cole? So we're getting four main events tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



WrestlinFan said:


> Maddox as a heel fucking sucks and makes no sense. Should have kept his old character damnit.


He is not really a heel. He is just caught between HHH and Vince


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I have avoided all spoilers. So, I hope there's fun tonight, Vince.

Hey, Brad, Hey. *flirty fingers.*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



DerpCena said:


> Dont let me down my Australian convict cousins, be a splendid crowd.


This was taped in Texas last week wasn't it?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



squeelbitch said:


> why is it not live?


Smackdown and Raw are touring atm.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince trollin' 24/7


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



wrestle_champion said:


> This was taped in Texas last week wasn't it?


Yes.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Be A Star Vince


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I don't think you know what a Troll is Vince. 

Not in the modern internet age sense of the word anyway.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Taped shows are the best.


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

here we go


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

YES YES YES


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

oh shit GOAT


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

is this live or taped?, Sky Sports are saying it's live.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Be A * Vince :vince


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:yes man is too good :lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince looks so evil when his hair his styled back. Vince and Bryan segment, shit this should be good


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lol I bet they turned down cheers for Bryan so cenas sound louder


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DANIEL "BELLA BUSTING" BRYAN


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why is the cartilage around Vince's ear so...so thick


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes yes yes yes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DA GOAT


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

He's going to be an astonishingly over champ.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Daniel Bryan, he can make thousands of people shout yes at once... while one poor guy cant even make a girl scream yes In the bedroom ;p


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Brown Horatio said:


> is this live or taped?, Sky Sports are saying it's live.


Taped.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

No JBL?? Just Cole and Lawler???


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> I don't think you know what a Troll is Vince.
> 
> Not in the modern internet age sense of the word anyway.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Brown Horatio said:


> is this live or taped?, Sky Sports are saying it's live.


Its live on tape


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vinnie Mac..it's still 1985 right..


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:yes


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Brown Horatio said:


> is this live or taped?, Sky Sports are saying it's live.


It's live... Last week. 

Taped last Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Daniel Bryan so fucking over


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bryan v Vince starts now


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's me Bryan. It was me all along :vince5


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:troll :bryan2


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Brown Horatio said:


> is this live or taped?, Sky Sports are saying it's live.


weird...it's taped
Bryan standing up to DA BAWS


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And here we go, be prepare to see daniel bryan opens ans close every raws from now on...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I thought Vince got removed from chairman by HHH?


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vinces hair looking all thick and healthy


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck Vince and Bryan in the same ring :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Daniel Bryan looks so gross :lol


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fucking idiot ******** chanting what at Bryan


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince is on screen. Wonder whats gonna happen?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

who said this was bad....this is great!


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Preach it Bryan.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I can't help but feel overjoyed for Bryan. Dude has worked has ass off and has the majority of the WWE audience loving him.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince and Bryan... Who would have thought they would be having this segment a few years ago. So awesome.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This thread is almost moving slow like the Smackdown one does every week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Daniel Bryan isn't over they said..


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Can't get over just how popular Bryan is at the moment. 

And lol at vince being the heel.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Bryan 3:16! 
Who gives a damn about cena


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



H.I.M. said:


> I thought Vince got removed from chairman by HHH?


He was brought back by the board when HHH went off the deep end


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



H.I.M. said:


> I thought Vince got removed from chairman by HHH?


:vince3 da fuck you talking about


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



DerpCena said:


> Vinces hair looking all thick and healthy


Heel hair!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

that SD pipe


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

John Cena the master manipulator!


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

OK this man seriously needs to shave.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That Smackdown cheering crowd sound bit is fucking lame :lmao


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

who would of thought years ago that in 2013 you'd see bryan danielson as the number 1 contender for the wwe title and be in the same ring as vince


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Man I get giddy inside when Vince comes out.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Thanks for the answers peeps. No Jbl :no:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:vince Are you a fool?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did Vince just accuse Cena of being a lying two face? I love Vince :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



insanitydefined said:


> OK this man seriously needs to shave.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 You bite your tongue!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Do you believe in John Cena? :vince

BECAUSE IF YOU DON'T

:berried


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I really hope Vince is just not using DB to try and get Cena some cheers.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Vince looks 10 years younger with that hair.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

RUTHLESS....AGGRESSION! :cena


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Love the Daniel Bryan Danielson sign in the background.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

OK Vince, who in that crowd believes John Cena....besides the 8 year olds.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why is this taped?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*Ruthless Aggression, y'all.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I can't believe they've been using the exact same crowd noise from 1998. This company.
I can't believe I can decipher the fake 1998 crowd noise from real crowd noise.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

ruthless aggression name drop marking out bro


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What the fuck? Bryan's been as aggressive as ever.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ruthless Aggression. Haven't heard that since 2003


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince turning Cena into that corporate heel


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

RUTHLESS AGGRESSION REFERENCE


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bout time Vince takes some shots on Cena


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WWE RAW using those fake Smackdown cheers.... (like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXEuFreVC5g )


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao Vince


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:cena2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's weird to see Vince insulting Cena.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Decent Start!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Danny doesn't have RA..didn't he get fired by choking out a guy with a tie


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince is such a dick.:lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

PROVING YET AGAIN, Vince is Cena's biggest mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince is a douche! lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince shitting on Cena to get the fans behind him. They're really trying everything


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince heeling it up like none other. The way it should be.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I feel like Orton's gonna be the new corporate champion.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince spreading dem legs :vince5


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is the reason why Vince is the top heel ever jesus christ :lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

wtf Thats fucking boss.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOL Vince


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DAT CANNED HEAT


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is so god damn funny :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Shitty dirtsheet sites called this a bad segment?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

randy orton the new corp champion.

DB goes over Cena, then Vince brings out Orton to help Orton cash in over DB.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Daniel Bryan has amazing skin... lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Love heel vince


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I am so down for a Bryan/Vince feud.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince looks 10 years younger tonight.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What the hell. Is he drunk? :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:drake1 the fuck is Vince on about?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Being short sucks 


Rooting so hard for bryan


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:vince


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn...Vince is acting up...this is great!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Didn't even realize RAW was taped this week though I caught on right away with those crowd noises.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao :vince


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

What's with a live piping of chants? blatantly obvious


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

pppsssssshhhhhhh spontaneous combustion :vince5


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

this is fucking awesome


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

WTF is he talking about? :lmao 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince is so good haha
but i don't know how much longer i'll be able to stand these piped in boos and cheers


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Randy the corporate champion


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao

Vince


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince over the top heel promo


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Funny as fuck promo tbh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Arcade said:


> Shitty dirtsheet sites called this a bad segment?


That is why dirt sheets are crap

Daniel Bryan is gold. He said he cant cut good promos


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I really just wish Vince would stay the fuck off the television. Everything he has been involved with in the past six or seven years has been trash.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So basically Orton wins.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

OK fuck this "Lets keep Cena the face' horseshit. 

Vince not liking Daniel Bryan makes a ton of sense because the belief has always been that Vince prefers huge muscled up guys over smaller athletic types. 

But what fucking reason does Vince have to hate his corporate golden boy that he's rammed down our throats for close to a decade? John Cena IS the Corporate Champion!


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Please more Vince mic time


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fantastic! This is great.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Orton's cashing in at SS with Vince helping him


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Daniel Bryan has amazing skin... lol


lolwtf


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They want a new champion....










rton


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Let me get on your level you vanilla midget :troll.

:vince5 Ya see, I do know what a troll is


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> So basically Orton wins.


Potentially


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bryan holding his own on the mic with the BOSS. :vince3


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

We need more Vince/Bryan segments


----------



## RyanJohnWood (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This has confirmed it. Randy Orton is cashing in on Daniel Bryan at Summerslam to become the new corporate champion. Ironic really, considering his situation with the company after 2 strikes


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat generic Smackdown crowd noise effect :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

D Bryan working the crowd like a pro!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Listen to the universe, Vince. Bryan needs to win.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Uh, what?

I thought Vince was a face and liked John Cena, kayfabe wise now?

I had thrown together plot devices.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It feels like D-Bry is really trying to convince vince to make him champion


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The shield!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fucking Shield!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That was a weird camera shot.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Random as fuq shield. And them fake boo's. come on now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

....Who the fuck edited this? :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Vince in 2011: "Lol, let's bury this *** in 18 seconds."

Vince in 2013: "WHAT IN THE MOTHER FUCK!!!!"


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ah, nothing like going from real crowd noise to the piped-in Smackdown noise


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wow you can so tell this show is taped. Look at how they cut to Shield.


----------



## We_Are_The_People (Apr 20, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is so fucking over lol!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wow, that piped in boo for the Shield was terrible...


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:mark: :mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> OK fuck this "Lets keep Cena the face' horseshit.
> 
> Vince not liking Daniel Bryan makes a ton of sense because the belief has always been that Vince prefers huge muscled up guys over smaller athletic types.
> 
> But what fucking reason does Vince have to hate his corporate golden boy that he's rammed down our throats for close to a decade? John Cena IS the Corporate Champion!


No RUTHLESS...... AGGRESSION


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Hypno said:


> I feel like Orton's gonna be the new corporate champion.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"smooth" transition there...


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That look from Vince at the crowd erupting. Good lord. :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I like how vince and daniel bryan suddenly disappeared after the shield's music hit.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

As if this segment couldn't get any better!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I enjoyed that. :thumbup:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That one little word, is all he needs :lol :yes


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The Shield is cheered every week and now that its taped, they throw in boos at them fpalm


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:ambrose2 :reigns :rollins


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shield should of destroyed Brian


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hey the Shield...sucks they don't really have anything going for them right now.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That was the weirdest edit ever.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

There's no way Orton isn't cashing in at Summerslam. :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Do the Shield walk through a car wash on the way to the ring?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bryan was corpsing a bit during that but he did okay. Vince can only ever be a heel. 

Shield's music hitting before the commercial with Vince and Bryan still in the ring is weird. At least it is based on their record.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Danny wins 

Orton cashes in

new WWE champ :vince..gives us what we asked for


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This 6-man tag match coming up should be the match at SS. Winner takes all.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Ratman said:


> The Shield is cheered every week and now that its taped, they throw in boos at them fpalm


I don't understand it either, who is editing this crap?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Silly Daniel Bryan...The people doen't want you to become a WWE Champion.They want the Yes Chant to become WWE Champion..Right??


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I guess Vince and Maddox teleported out of the ring once the shields music hit


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This crowd has noticeably less Bryan support than previous weeks. Saw ALOT of people sitting in their chairs doing nothing

That being said nice segment. Bryan & Vince feud would be great. I lol'd wen they got on eachothers level


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



RyanPelley said:


> Do the Shield walk through a car wash on the way to the ring?


Apparently so.


They might want to talk to Foley about that. See how he dealt with it.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Shield vs. Henry and Usos.

Not a bad first match to this week's Raw.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> ....Who the fuck edited this? :lmao


I know right and the fake boos :lmao


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If they're gonna fuck Bryan over at Summerslam, McMahon better end up becoming the new leader of The Shield.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

whichever dirt sheet said that promo was bad needs to be wiped away forever


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> I guess Vince and Maddox teleported out of the ring once the shields music hit


Just like Vince wants to happen with Cena and Bryan at SS.

:HHH2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wow, this crowd sounds exactly like every Smackdown crowd. What a coincidence...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



RyanPelley said:


> Do the Shield walk through a car wash on the way to the ring?


No its just all the IWC fans saliva from giving them tongue baths on their way to the ring


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What a horrible promo from Vince. He sounded like a fucking robot.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Orton to cash in on Bryan at Summerslam turning heel to become the new CORPORATE CHAMPION. Calling it now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Wow, this crowd sounds exactly like every Smackdown crowd. What a coincidence...


yeah its like the crowd noise was ripped right from the WWE 13 the video game


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Seems like no matter what they do with the Usos, I view them as a jobber team. Probably because they've been jobbers for so long.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

randall keith orton as corporate champ....ok with me


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



RyanPelley said:


> Do the Shield walk through a car wash on the way to the ring?


and get dragged through a hedge backwards, in Ambrose's case


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> This crowd has noticeably less Bryan support than previous weeks. Saw ALOT of people sitting in their chairs doing nothing
> 
> That being said nice segment. Bryan & Vince feud would be great. I lol'd wen they got on eachothers level


RAW is taped and has been (very poorly) edited. I think it's safe to take everyone's reaction tonight with a grain of salt.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So has Henry turned face or...?


----------



## DiceCult (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

No Usos entrance


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> yeah its like the crowd noise was ripped right from the WWE 13 the video game


:lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Minder Jahal said:


> Orton to cash in on Bryan at Summerslam turning heel to become the new CORPORATE CHAMPION. Calling it now.


You're not the first one to call it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And there is The Sad Mountain Mark Henry. 

Why does that man always look so sad?!?!


----------



## We_Are_The_People (Apr 20, 2013)

ToddTheBod said:


> Uh, what?
> 
> I thought Vince was a face and liked John Cena, kayfabe wise now?
> 
> I had thrown together plot devices.


Are you serious? Vincent is clearly trying to get himself over as a HEEL at the minute to further his feud with triple H who is playing the face which will likely culminate in a team vince v team HHH match at survivor series. Berating the Daniel Bryan the most over guy in the company right now is a good way to make yourself heel but he threw in the John Cena criticisms just to make sure that he got extra boos lol

Incredibly obvious now though that its gonna end up with Orton being vinces corporate champion!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The ratings just went up :henry1


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm liking the whole Orton as a corporate champion idea.rton


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I still don't know which one is sweating Naomi's weave out.


YES, let's summarize their promos instead of just showing them!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Mark Henry showing that he's the top dog


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Reigns hair. Fucking fabulous.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bro gettin' his ass kicked.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

JBL didn't say his customary line "don't forget Bermuda".


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Henry ain't playing games tonight.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cole never shows love to all the people watching on illegal streams


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The piped in crowd effect noise just then :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao audio ripped straight from Here comes the pain


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I honestly just can't see what the big deal is with Mark Henry. I have always found his matches to be boring I wish he really would have retired.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This feud woudl be a lot better if it was Henry, Cesero and Ohno.

Why cant the WWE just bring up Ohno and team him with Cesero. Cesero is wasted in the WWE and Ohno is wasted in NXT.

It would at least giving them something to do


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I love how they will refuse to acknowledge that they're family despite having the same tattoos.


----------



## We_Are_The_People (Apr 20, 2013)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> This crowd has noticeably less Bryan support than previous weeks. Saw ALOT of people sitting in their chairs doing nothing
> 
> That being said nice segment. Bryan & Vince feud would be great. I lol'd wen they got on eachothers level


It's the same crowd that he had every single person on their feet for him last week. They recorded last weeks and this weeks show in front of the same crowd last week. 

The crowd is as gassed as :rock after 5 minutes!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I love that McMahon just casually walked out of the ring when the Shield was headed down to the ring. 

I guess the wrestlers never thought of that...


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Mark Henry-WHAT NOW

Uso-HE DON'T WANT IT:lmao:lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Henry is the best :lmao


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Really not fond of how we are just supposed to accept Henry is a heel because he got attacked by the shield and the usos helped. Seems weak after his heel retirement promo.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Sarcasm1 said:


> You're not the first one to call it.


I can imagine it now, Vince standing in the ring getting a major broner commenting on Orton's looks.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



We_Are_The_People said:


> It's the same crowd that he had every single person on their feet for him last week. They recorded last weeks and this weeks show in front of the same crowd last week.
> 
> The crowd is as gassed as :rock after 5 minutes!
> 
> ...


I must be crazy....He had all the support he ever wanted in that segment.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> I love how they will refuse to acknowledge that they're family despite having the same tattoos.


This is the times we need Striker on commentary to smark it up a bit


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dear God this editing is awful


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dean Ambrose should be renamed Mr. Awesome!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuckin Cole. "The odd style of Ambrose."

He got one more in just before commercial. "I SAY 'U', YOU SAY 'SO!'".


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cole fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shut the fuck up, Cole.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> I love how they will refuse to acknowledge that they're family despite having the same tattoos.


Nam sayin'?

*ACKNOWLEDGE MY FAM, YA FOOLS!*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The Shield better not lose


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

God dammit cole


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did Cole just say the Uso's catch phrase? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"When I say US, you say O!" :cole3


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is going to be a great match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

A multi-person floor-to-commercial spot :cole3


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm pleased to see Henry keep his nasty demeanor even as a face. His heart don't pump no Kool-aid! :henry1


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah shut up Cole you big meanie...


Lmao, what's so special about that guy anyway? Seriously...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Missed the opening of RAW because my TV decided to be an ass when RAW was on. I could smash it right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ShowStopper '97 said:


> "When I say US, you say O!" :cole3


when I say CO you say LE


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Never really understood all the female attraction to Dirty Dean but he does look kinda handsome tonight...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Henry is quite calm after being attacked from the Shield, waiting for him to rip their arms off hmm.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Stay funky, ya'll!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I wonder if Justin Roberts thinks Bryan has ruthless agression..


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I learned today that Jimmy is the one dealing with Naomi. Still can't tell who's Jimmy and who's Jey tho.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I hate taped Raws. I feel like I'm watching Smackdown. I haven't read spoilers, but the terrible crowd editing is so obvious.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Y2JFAN811 said:


> I wonder if Justin Roberts thinks Bryan has ruthless agression..


Bryan made Justin fear ties

on boston TV they just had a promo and they had Daniel Bryan and the Wyatts in it. That has to show the WWE is going to push them


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Henry is that dude. He just seems like the type to be angry at breakfast, birthday parties, cookouts family reunions, chuck e cheese.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WHEN I SAY USS YOU SAY O :cole3

I can't believe this guy has a job commentating :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Clique said:


> I'm pleased to see Henry keep his nasty demeanor even as a face. His heart don't pump no Kool-aid! :henry1


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Not even noticing Cole or bothered by him. It's sad that it took Uso's THIS long to start doing something real. Last time they did was against the Hart Dynasty. Glad they're actually doing something now


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

still getting over "when i say us u say o!". it is cool hearing the usos get put over though


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I thought they might have kept this match for Summerslam. Actually they'll probably still end up having it as pre-show or something.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

APP MOTHERFUCKERS :vince2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



DerpCena said:


> Never really understood all the female attraction to Dirty Dean but he does look kinda handsome tonight...


He'd blow your back out but there's a huge chance he will stalk you and/or cut someone in your family. Or both.

It's hot.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bray Wyatt ‏@WWEBrayWyatt 4h
Hey @WWE,

Tonight lets find out if the Devils' Favorite Demon, bleeds like everyone else...... #RAW


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Live re-caps on the app from the past.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How in the fuck can they know what's trending?!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wait??? Fake Twitter trends??? I can't with this company :lmao :lmao


----------



## PHEN0M (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They just advertised Cena vs Del Rio in a champion vs. champion match here in Boston on August 31st...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How do they know what's trending?


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm watching it slightly delayed. Is Bryan the all-time Corpser or what? I swear to god he looks like he's going to burst out laughing every single time his face is on the screen. He almost looks like he is saying to Vince behind these eyes "Yeah, boy. Hear that? Yeah, boy. I'm going to be the top guy whether you like it or not, boy". This is a clear character change for him. Since the Raw after MITB, Bryan has been corpsing non-stop to the point that I think this is his new character now. No more infantile tantrums. He's going to shift back and forth from happy-go-lucky to intense.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Uso chants?!? Now they're making the pipe-ins obvious :lol


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lol how do they know whats trending when this is taped


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How in the hell can Lawler know what's trending?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> Henry is that dude. He just seems like the type to be angry at breakfast, birthday parties, cookouts family reunions, chuck e cheese.


LOL but he still ends up in those places all the time.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Highest ever? lol how they know that when this was taped last week.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

TOTAL DIVAS ENCORE PRESENTATION TONIGHT AFTER RAW GUYZ


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omfg, the encore tonight? Sadly, I'll watch it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This was taped last week.. Yet they're talking about Total Divas which aired last night...


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Waffelz said:


> How do they know what's trending?


Because Cole and Lawler are probably doing it live from WWE studios. Hence why JBL isn't there because he is off doing something.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



cmcabana said:


> lol how do they know whats trending when this is taped


Are they doing the commentary live in the studio? Maybe that is why there is no JBL


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


> Wait??? Fake Twitter trends??? I can't with this company :lamo :lmao


But it's trending.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

A shout-out to Total Divas :cole3 fpalm
Only one diva for me - Nattie


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

An ENCORE of Total Divas after Raw?!?! 

I can barely contain myself! :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cole says Total Divas was the highest rated last night when this was taped last Tuesday. Does that mean the WWE was being cocky and already expecting high ratings?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Probably doing the commentary from their own home lol


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Cycloneon said:


> This was taped last week.. Yet they're talking about Total Divas which aired last night...


And Trending tweets... What kind of magic is this !


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They know what's trending because they pay to have their shit trending.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So are the Wyatt's gonna interfere in the Kane match or what? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is the commentary live??


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

this is proof that Daniel Bryan really made those series of shield tag matches that much more special


----------



## DiceCult (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose just casually walking into that cross-body


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Another great Shield match. What a shock, ha ha.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Seeing Henry get cheered is WEIRD AS HELL.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



DerpCena said:


> Never really understood all the female attraction to Dirty Dean but he does look kinda handsome tonight...


He's cute in a I'll have sex with you while we watch silence of the lambs kind of way. He looks like the guy that de flowered me.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Thank Christ.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cole isn't even talking when it glanced over to him :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Someone's used a flux capacator in the wwe


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Silent KEEL said:


> Is the commentary live??


Yes that is what I think, they used to do that back in the day as well.

Also maybe we can all get RAW IS TAPED to trend on twitter


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Silent KEEL said:


> Is the commentary live??


Yes.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Good match there :ambrose :rollins :reigns


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

it's official...we are all trapped in wwe 13. Fuck


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I love that forward DDT Ambrose does, love it.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

good match to start with


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Henry, follow the buzzards!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Mark! Stop hurting the pretty.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Henry is on fire


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> Are they doing the commentary live in the studio? Maybe that is why there is no JBL


This is probably right. Just saw King and Cole at the annouce table and they look bored as fuck as opposed to their voices


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



wrestle_champion said:


> Cole says Total Divas was the highest rated last night when this was taped last Tuesday. Does that mean the WWE was being cocky and already expecting high ratings?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Henry still whipped dat ass!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Great match.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How they showing them talking there though? lol da fuck.


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> Are they doing the commentary live in the studio? Maybe that is why there is no JBL


It would make sense.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> They know what's trending because they pay to have their shit trending.


When you pay to get things tending it tells you on Twitter with a star or something next to the trend.. They are not paying for there tweets.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hot crowd making a lot of noise without shouting or standing


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Stad said:


> Cole isn't even talking when it glanced over to him :lmao


Yeah I'm guessing the commentary was done after the show was taped.

That means Cole and Lawler were just sat there for this whole show :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

ROID HUNGER


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TheDeadMan86 said:


>


:clap:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> Another great Shield match. What a shock, ha ha.


I really wish they had better direction. Their matches always deliver.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Feedin' himself more.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:ryback Gimme your lunch money, STOOPID


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Fuck. 

Wasn't King cheer leading Fandango? He's not arrogant?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So they just had the camera man casually in the... food room?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Listening to Lawler talk about Ryback being a jerk sounds like an 8 year old complaining to his parents about bullies.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback with dat Hogan voice :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn I miss JBL preventing it from sounding boring.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I can't with this Ryback :lmao


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why would the cameras be recording 3 nobodys talk about nothing while they got food. My belief isn't suspended, WWE.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bully Ray, meet Bullyback


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOL at Ryback defending his fooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao :ryback


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is kinky.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They just happened to have a camera in the cafe area, waiting for Ryback :lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Dat acting :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well done WWE. Have the monster Ryback bully some helpless bloke. 

This fucking company disgusts me...


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

inb4 heidenreich


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fucking Ryback just "FED HIM MORE!!!" :lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:vince..yeah Ryback..show him who's boss :vince


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao WOW.

Poke Ryback in the titty and his whole steroid body will deflate.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What a bully.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Where is WWE security when this is all going on?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Was it just me or was there an editing botch there?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOLOL THAT HORRIBLE EDITING


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That's right Vince encourage bullying :clap


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

random raw logo pop up?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:kobe this fucking cornball

that guy should have kneed him in the balls


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lmao


BE A STAR!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BA*


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

RAW logo out of nowhere.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*DAMN!*






Osize10 said:


> it's official...we are all trapped in wwe 13. Fuck


*OHNOES!*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback is so fucking horrible. But that was hilarious what he did to that guy :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

dat heat for be a bully :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao How bad was Ryback's promo that they had to cut it in that spot?


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

Lmao that was bad but hilarious

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Flawless Victory said:


> He's cute in a I'll have sex with you while we watch silence of the lambs kind of way. *He looks like the guy that de flowered me.*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So ryback found a new Sub? What's the point of this segment. That poor intern.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback is giving off that Heidenrich rapist vibe.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

God, what they did with the Ryback Character, I have no fucking clue.

Why would the camera just be taping three nobodies small talking around tuna salad?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback just Debo'd his ass.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Ryback wasn't fined? Suspended? 

Fucking charged with assault? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BAW GAWD HE KILLED EM


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Waz Perviz got put through the table!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cringeback


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Poor Alex Rodriguez. That's Roid On Roid hate right there..


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I actually like this Ryback tbh


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Be a star Ryback


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That was a good segment with Ryback. I actually felt sorry for that schmuck.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat tuna smack.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> This is kinky.


:cena5:woolcock


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Weird edit there...

I now want Ryback Vs. Biff Tannen at Wrestlemania XXX. 

The Big Hungry Vs. The Big Butthead!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:ryback DAT BULLY


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That black standing over him :lol "You aight, man? You aight?"


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What the hell was that? Just stuck some food in a guys ear then put him through a table. :lol


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The cake was in his ear.. urgh.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

see that table? thats the the kind of table im gonna bend you over and..... Whoo Ryback different scene.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Jomo came along and ate that guys lunch.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Jerry Lawler is remarkably awful these days...I can even...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Another Mania where I can't remember one important or memorable thing that happened.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They have to show Ryback bullying people at the playground next.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Who the hell edited this crap :lmao :lmao the Raw logo randomly flashed during the segment :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wrestlemania television premiere..... I remember when they did HBK/Taker... I thought it was going to be the full match and it was only highlights with music :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> He'd blow your back out but there's a huge chance he will stalk you and/or cut someone in your family. Or both.
> 
> It's hot.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Osize10 said:


> it's official...we are all trapped in wwe 13. Fuck


Does that mean we're going to get Heath Slater vs Justin Gabriel in a Hell in a Cell match, with The Godfather attacking Slater post-match?

:vince2


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And the McMahons wonder why they can't get into politics


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY TO THE BIG MAN?


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wow that got more heat for Ryback than the entire Cena feud


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did Ryback just hommage Heidenreich/Cole :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Also why wasn't Zack Ryder in catering?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

that was funny but i dont think it was supposed to be. So they are turning Ryback into a Bully, kinda expecting Show to come back and confront him then.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Lord Flvcko said:


> Ryback just Debo'd his ass.


I hope the same thing that happened to Debo happens to him


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well good thing they happened to be taping these nobodies and something happen to happen!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Brown Horatio said:


> Who the hell edited this crap :lmao :lmao the Raw logo randomly flashed during the segment :lmao :lmao :lmao


I think this RAW was made with the create a storyline in WWE13

we are seeing some of the new storylines they talked about but never saw them when we actualy played the game


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How did I miss the random Raw logo showing up?


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This has been a weird show so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That no name guy made Ryback look better than anyone on the roster ever did.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Osize10 said:


> it's official...we are all trapped in wwe 13. Fuck


Better be lucky that we aren't trapped in SVR 2008.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Does that mean we're going to get Heath Slater vs Justin Gabriel in a Hell in a Cell match, with The Godfather attacking Slater post-match?
> 
> :vince2


 Yes and the payoff happens before a PPV filled with random matches!!!!!!

Oh wait...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Lillyart_14 said:


> Well done WWE. Have the monster Ryback bully some helpless bloke.
> 
> This fucking company disgusts me...


he's not a monster bully anymore, he's the coward bully. did u not watch him forfeit against the miz a few weeks ago? between him forfeiting, and killing that random, i'm starting to like ryback.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince's pants are super tight after watching that segment.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback _does_ suck. They make him look like a coward by attacking non-wrestlers.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Also why wasn't Zack Ryder in catering?


#buried


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Ratman said:


> Ryback is so fucking horrible. But that was hilarious what he did to that guy :lol


Why do you have to qualify your statement by saying Ryback is horrible before complimenting his segment. That's like telling someone, "Fuck you, but have a nice day."


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



abrown0718 said:


> I hope the same thing that happened to Debo happens to him


:lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bully Ryback is an asshole. Its actually pretty good


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did you know? 

WWE is the only show that Jesus Christ watches because it is the only one divine enough for his viewing.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ToddTheBod said:


> Why would the camera just be taping three nobodies small talking around tuna salad?





Ham and Egger said:


> Also why wasn't Zack Ryder in catering?



There you go. They must have heard they were cutting to the Ryder match


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Random fight in the crowd.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cole is getting grey :cole3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I wonder what everyone in the crowd was looking at? Is that the fight?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lol at everyone behind Cole/Jerry looking to the right.. must be a fight or something


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> Weird edit there...
> 
> I now want Ryback Vs. Biff Tannen at Wrestlemania XXX.
> 
> The Big Hungry Vs. The Big Butthead!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'd rather see the Wyatts in the ring than watching these promos still...


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Wyatt's better have an actual fucking segment this week. It'll kill their momentum if they don't. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



msi360-20 said:


> Cole is getting grey :cole3


He has been using touch of gray


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wyatts :mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I need more rogue raw logo


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Whose the puppetmaster Mark Henry or Wyatt?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That song by Mark Crozer and the Rels is fantastic.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The Wyatt family kick ass


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why would the Troops being thinking about the Wyatt Family? How bad of a transition was that?


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wyatt promo's are getting obnoxious. Time to wrestle, boys.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> I wonder what everyone in the crowd was looking at? Is that the fight?


Didnt someone that was at the taping say there was a fight in the crowd?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How the fuck do WWE continue to make great video packages but are so fucking awful at editing the show itself?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

wyatt family is all hype....yet to see anything. sue me later


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'd have more faith in the Wyatts and expect big things for them if it were the people from NXT directing it. 

Raw is just the land of overpushing, whoring out and then kicking them in the shins after 6 months- if that.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Eater of Worlds :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

follow the buzzards Kane that will lead you to the Wyatts


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Alchemind said:


> Wyatt promo's are getting obnoxious. Time to wrestle, boys.


this


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wyatts to attack Bryan with Kane maybe


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Osize10 said:


> wyatt family is all hype....yet to see anything. sue me later


:bosh


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

RVD! :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So Kane had a (kayfabe) "Brain injury" and comes back in a couple of weeks huh. :lol Some "injury".


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

if I can pridict Danny's line to Kane...

A few weeks ago you got beat up with a guy with a sheep mask..tonight you get beat by a guy with a goat face..


that stuff writes itself


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Really hope The Wyatt's actually have a segment tonight


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

RVD bitches :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

RVD


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Killer outfit from RVD.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I wonder which Good Will Dumpster Maddox pulls his shirts out of..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh God....

Flair looks so old in RVD's titantron and that clip must have been over a decade ago!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Alchemind said:


> Wyatt promo's are getting obnoxious. Time to wrestle, boys.


Last weeks Smackdown, albeit very shortly


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

RVD burn that outfit!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> I'd have more faith in the Wyatts and expect big things for them if it were the people from NXT directing it.
> 
> Raw is just the land of overpushing, whoring out and then kicking them in the shins after 6 months- if that.


Who books NXT? Is it Ross and Regal?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

First time watching an RVD match in years.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Always interesting to see what new singlet design RVD will wear each week


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Urgh so many adverts....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Probably a minority oppinion, but RVD's theme sucks even worse than TNA's


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Hypno said:


> How the fuck do WWE continue to make great video packages but are so fucking awful at editing the show itself?


Which do you think has more room for error?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



wrestle_champion said:


> So Kane had a (kayfabe) "Brain injury" and comes back in a couple of weeks huh. :lol Some "injury".


3 weeks ain't enough? He doesn't need to stay away for months.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm not gonna fucking lie, I miss Van Dam's TNA theme... "ROB VAN DAM! THE WHOLE F'N SHOW!"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

ONE OF A KIND


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Never thought I would see RVD vs. Fandango.


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's fun to watch middle-aged guys mark out and do the RVD taunt!


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Kane is turning heel


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> Who books NXT? Is it Ross and Regal?


I think Dusty Rhodes does most of the booking.


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TJC93 said:


> Last weeks Smackdown, albeit very shortly


Damn I was out of town and missed Smackdown


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What?

RVD's TNA theme sounds like it was made in a fucking basement or garage.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh my god. That Rent-A-Center naked commercial. 

Vomit inducing.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



cmcabana said:


> Damn I was out of town and missed Smackdown


It was just a quick squash against the dancing fatties.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



un_pretti_er said:


> Which do you think has more room for error?


Live Raw is edited well, this is a taped raw and they had a week to edit and its awkward.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey guys we got this new stable with a great gimmick and is really building steam. Let's keep them off our only relevant show two weeks in a row!!!!


Fuck this better lead to something.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> What?
> 
> RVD's TNA theme sounds like it was made in a fucking basement or garage.


Yeah I have to admit RVD's TNA theme is pretty bad. I almost started laughing the first time I heard it.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> He has been using touch of gray


50 shades of grey :cole3


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> What?
> 
> RVD's TNA theme sounds like it was made in a fucking basement or garage.


It was an ace theme. Don't hate.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kregnaz said:


> Probably a minority oppinion, but RVD's theme sucks even worse than TNA's


You sir are right you are in the minority. His TNA theme was absolute garbage. His WWE theme is so much better.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bryan D. said:


> 3 weeks ain't enough? He doesn't need to stay away for months.


Not for "months", it's just that they made it look pretty severe as if he would be gone for awhile.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> What?
> 
> RVD's TNA theme sounds like it was made in a fucking basement or garage.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I hate how Cole editorializes everything while giving commentary.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> What?
> 
> RVD's TNA theme sounds like it was made in a fucking basement or garage.


And his current sounds like it was a demo track for Fruity Loops :
Conclusion: both are shyte, the TNA theme is just more recently implanted in our head as RVD's, that will change


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> What?
> 
> RVD's TNA theme sounds like it was made in a fucking basement or garage.


This x1000

It pretty much sounds like what would happen if I grabbed some pots and pans and clanged them together.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DANGO WITH THOSE CRICKETS ON A TAPED RAW.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I miss bitchface


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This bitch is horrible :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ladies and Gentleman... Summer Rae!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

There's some gimmicks that you know only came from Vince McMahon's brain. This is one of them.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lawler just popped one


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> I think Dusty Rhodes does most of the booking.


Oh that is right, he is a good booker.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lawler we all miss JBL.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

FandanGOAT


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lmao...so they show highlights of smackdown.....even though it was taped AFTER the raw show


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Just to be clear Fandango's music is over, not him.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Headliner said:


> What?
> 
> RVD's TNA theme sounds like it was made in a fucking basement or garage.


It was still catchy god damnit!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rvd bout to totally outshine Fandango


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Stad said:


> DANGO WITH THOSE CRICKETS ON A TAPED RAW.


Guess they aren't sure yet if they should pipe in boos or cheers


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did they edit Justin Roberts' intro of Fandango? All I heard was his name.

I just can't with this Battleground PPV. At least it's in NY so the crowd should be good.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WWE trying to capitalize on 'Dango by initiating singing in his titantron.:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Brown Horatio said:


> 50 shades of grey :cole3


well when coles get heated up they do turn gray


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Ham and Egger said:


> It was an ace theme. Don't hate.


I would rather listen to Fandangos theme on loop for 3 hours


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Summer Rae still can't dance. Stiff as a board. :lol

Looks good though


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Stad said:


> :bosh


Well it is true. They've only been on RAW for a month and aside from attacking people and spouting nonsense in promos have they actually done something captivating to live up to the hype? Don't get me wrong because they've done okay. It'll come in time because they've just started but give us something great other than "they have good characters" before the praise starts


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why do they keep changing ppv names? Like seriously what's the point?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Welp, there goes Fandango's entrance..

No Dance Floor, Tassels or Fandango Pyro about the ring.


This is generally what happens when the WWE get lazy. (See Christian, ADR, Ryback Entrances nowadays)


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The doctor of dance?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So Vince didnt like the idea of letting Cena pick his opponet, yet they are letting Del Rio pick his opponet?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Who gets to pick their opponent at SummerSlam?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Should be a good match this. 

I don't even take the crowds reaction in because it's a taped show.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So seeing how it's a taped show, Del Rio will get piped in generic heat





birthday_massacre said:


> well when coles get heated up they do turn gray


:lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Ratman said:


> Who gets to pick their opponent at SummerSlam?


ADR on Smackdown.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Well it is true. They've only been on RAW for a month and aside from attacking people and spouting nonsense in promos have they actually done something captivating to live up to the hype? Don't get me wrong because they've done okay. It'll come in time because they've just started but give us something great other than "they have good characters" before the praise starts


Nonsense?? use your brain and you'll actually understand what they're trying to say.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:bosh da fuck? was that summer rae screaming? She sounds like alvin the chipmunk


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Battleground sounds like we're getting War Games.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Funny, how that Fandango kick was both clumsy and gracile at the same time :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Stad said:


> Nonsense?? use your brain and you'll actually understand what they're trying to say.


You know what I mean. Wyatts supposed to be a brainwashing cult leader, it's supposed to sound like nonsense. I understand the promos


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Solid match.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

lame. Waste of RVD so far. Do wrestlers even care about winning anymore.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What a lame ending.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fun little match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I was listening to that damn TNA RVD theme the whole time. Fuck that crap!
:lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***










just go away and take alvin with you


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fandango has started improving as an in-ring worker.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Gaaaay 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

does anyone else keep waiting for fandango to say HELLOOOOOO LADIES


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

bad ending for a good match.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Where'd he get that microphone...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

fandangoat isnt jobber status just yet


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How does this help Fandango?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Good match with a lame ending.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

God Fandango is so bad.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Winning Curtis Axel style


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

RVD's like lolwheresmyspliff


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fandango needs to go back to cutting creepy promos. I can't remember the last time he said something besides his catchphrase.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

A baby cries when AJ gets speared the fuck?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How can anyone take Fandango seriously if every match he has, he walks out halfway through...


AJ is a fucking psycho. I like it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:drake1 dis fool.

grows hair on his face instead of the sides of his head


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I miss Big E's shirts :sad:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Now this short bus bitch.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Big E with dem titties


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"This short bus bitch......."

Promise you Amber will say this.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

YOU KNOW YOU LIIIIIIIIIIKE HER!
YOU KNOW YOU LIIIIIIIIIIKE HER!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lol at jerry


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E is all like....good god woman just get down there and start sucking....


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

These Fandango count out's are getting pretty damn old


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E in his head: "Damn, 'dis chick is crazy."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E looking like, "I shouldn't of gave her this dick. Bitch don't know how to act now. :kobe"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

God damn, I would paint AJ's face a special shade of white.


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I know she is crazy and all but mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm AJ:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Has Langston ever said anything on RAW or Smackdown? Like ever?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Just got in. what I miss?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E getting friendzoned hard


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E: I shoulda let Dolph have this crazy bitch


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rod Stewart woke up and then he was a Bristol City fan.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

dan the marino said:


> Has Langston ever said anything on RAW or Smackdown? Like ever?


I GOT DA MiC NOW!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wow its not even 9 pm yet, I looked up at the clock expecting it to be 10pm LOL


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lawler going "cuck-coo" at the end of that is both :lol and fpalm at the same time.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> "This short bus bitch......."
> 
> Promise you Amber will say this.


She is coming off as awfully jealous tonight isn't she?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



dan the marino said:


> Has Langston ever said anything on RAW or Smackdown? Like ever?


Oh, I got the mic now.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> Fandango needs to go back to cutting creepy promos. I can't remember the last time he said something besides his catchphrase.


Needs to transition into the NXT creep. Not now because Fandangos just gotten started but like, in a year or whatever


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



dan the marino said:


> Has Langston ever said anything on RAW or Smackdown? Like ever?


Yeah? lots. Member when he tricked Kaitlyn in that promo with the fake secret admirer.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Buckley said:


> Just got in. what I miss?


Big E's chest


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Another Fandango walkout finish....hey writing team? If you don't want to beat either guy, DON'T BOOK THEM IN A MATCH TOGETHER


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ShowStopper '97 said:


> God damn, I would paint AJ's face a special shade of white.


:bosh


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ is an example of a girl who has no tits, no curves and too skinny but is somehow hot as hell.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

you don't say no to Big E, he will give you the Big D. :lelbron


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn, two more hours to go?!?!?!?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



dan the marino said:


> Has Langston ever said anything on RAW or Smackdown? Like ever?


How have you missed this?


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SJFC said:


> Rod Stewart woke up and then he was a Bristol City fan.


You read my mind haha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Buckley said:


> Just got in. what I miss?


a great daniel bryan and vinnie mac promo to kick off the show.

Nothing other than that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Arcade said:


> :bosh


frosted like a cupcake.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

RVD's Tna theme :lmao :lmao :lmao it's sounds like it was produced by a 10 year old who was "high" at the time, terrible absolutely terrible


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Buckley said:


> Just got in. what I miss?


Daniel Bryan.

Shield beats Henry and Usos in how many ways can you book a three person tag match?
Ryback Tuna slapped an intern

the 867,115th Wyatt promo

Kane returned from a brain injury

Fandango count out as RVD is stuck in wwe 13

Big E is in it for the sex

oh...and a raw logo went rogue.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh ffs divas 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn, Kaitlyn is lookin fine!


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dem piped in Kaitlyn cheers.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



dan the marino said:


> Has Langston ever said anything on RAW or Smackdown? Like ever?


Oh I got the mic now!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That belt looks really huge on AJ.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

You know I just realized why isn't AJ on total divas(or atleast I think she isn't) anyone know?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I say this every week, but these Divas themes are absolutely fucking terrible.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ladies and Gentlemen, welcome to the 27th episode of "Six boobs and a dong"


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> You know I just realized why isn't AJ on total divas anyone know?


She's above that rubbish


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They're going to give kaitlyn another Title match aren't they? fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ with that tit-kick!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Brown Horatio said:


> RVD's Tna theme :lmao :lmao :lmao it's sounds like it was produced by a 10 year old who was "high" at the time, terrible absolutely terrible


Hey it actually grows on you though. I love it now, used to hate it. That song I think came from his radio show or podcast


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



WrestlinFan said:


> She is coming off as awfully jealous tonight isn't she?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And you came to this conclusion how?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

All I ask is that they make out atleast once


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ChickMagnet12 said:


> AJ is an example of a girl who has no tits, no curves and too skinny but is somehow hot as hell.


she is really short and has a cute frame. If she was like 5'10 she wouldnt be so hot.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Who are these people chanting for Kaitlyn?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey, the 500th goddamn time these two fought. And I thought we were working to FIX the divas division. Not book AJ vs. Kaitlyn ad nauseam. 

And where are Big E.'s bowler shirt and loafers?!?!?


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



El Capitano said:


> She's above that rubbish
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So is Natalya


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shining Wizard there.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

that shining wizard


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Kaitlyn needs to wear less, like seriously..:steebiej


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Let's go Kaitlyn chants. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:ass on AJ in dem shorts


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shining WIZARDOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

aww isnt that cute Lawlers underage GF got jelous


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

King has a girlfriend? I wonder how old she is


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lawler, don't lie, your girlfriend didn't text you. It's past her bed time.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ made her tap out like 3x....Kaitlyn keep getting matches with her. lol


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Sick of Kaitlyn/AJ.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I would seriously put myself through having sex right through an old folks home if I was guaranteed a 3 way with these 2 for all my efforts.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Are we definitely sure A.J Lee is over 13 years of age ?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Shining Wizard there.


I'd shine her wizard. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I hope that raw logo buries this match


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

QUIT TALKING ABOUT TWITTER FOR FUCKS SAKE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Great to hear a "Kaitlyn" chant with everyone on the screen sitting on their hands, halfway to being bored into a fucking coma.

Those piped in chants.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm surprised they keep giving Kaitlyn these matches against AJ considering AJ's beaten her cleanly a few times now.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Silence after Lawler's "joke". :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Y2-Jerk said:


> You know I just realized why isn't AJ on total divas(or atleast I think she isn't) anyone know?


She's super shy, self deprecating, sarcastic and not dramatic.
Everything WWE probably didn't want on the show.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I missed the opening segment with Bryan/Vince. How was it?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh god...Jerry Lawler with an Anthony weiner joke...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> And you came to this conclusion how?


Everytime you comment on a diva you say something about how she looks or how her weave is or whatever

that might not be jealousy though


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lawler with a terrible anthony weiner joke that went over like a fart in church.

Its like Vince went in their ear ignore that line and move on lol


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ has fantastic gams.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



gaz0301 said:


> I would seriously put myself through having sex right through an old folks home if I was guaranteed a 3 way with these 2 for all my efforts.


shit I'd consider that just to get to Layla.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Who are these people chanting Kaitlyn? I want them hunted out using Gestapo tactics.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

dem boos :vince5


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Kaitlyn wins :troll


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Kaitlyn is one of the most powerful divas of all time? 

She is at least behind Beth Phoenix, Chyna, Kharma, Tara, Jazz, Victoria, Bull Nakano, Bertha Kaye, Aja Kong (who did have at least one match with the WWF).


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Kaitlin :yum:, AJ :yum:, Divas :yum:


Those piped in Kaitlin chants :lmao :lmao :lmao, ripped straight from the WWE 12 audio files





Y2-Jerk said:


> King has a girlfriend? I wonder how old she is


Probably the same age as his mental age, 16


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

terrible spear my god what was that


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Omega_VIK said:


> I missed the opening segment with Bryan/Vince. How was it?


Pretty good. Best thing on this show so far.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*NO!*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Spear out of nowhere. Nice match.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

god this editing is ridiculous.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Kaitlyn with the spear (and win) OUT OF NOWHERE :cole3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That overzealous crowd reaction. :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Decent divas match. I guess Kaitliyn vs AJ will happen again at SS.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

We need a gimmick match for these two.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Terrible spear


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggy's theme >>>>>>>


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

ziggles!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOL piped in cheers for Ziggler


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

ziggler has a mic???!!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Come on WWE. They made the crowd reaction sound like they were at WrestleMania or something with 80,000 fans lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Thank you Dolph


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Zigler to save the show


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Good Divas match. Not bad.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

These fucking tantrums. Shit TV.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggler!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

God damn Ziggler is looking gay as ever. 


Still awesome though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggler!!!! too bad he is back on the midcard instead of going for the WHC title which should be his instead of Del Boringo


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ziggler!!!!! :mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Sweet!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'll admit I miss Ziggler and his asscapes glad to have them back


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

shit just got real


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I lovin face Ziggles


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ and Kaitlyn are really developing chemistry in the ring. I could go for a best two-out-of-three-falls with those two at Summerslam, and I've honestly never really enjoyed any women's matches in WWE. AJ is clearly a lifer and they seemed to be going all out for an audience that might never see them live in person again.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I didn't used to think AJ was that attractive but a switch has flipped and I think she's sexy as hell now.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ziggler!!!! too bad he is back on the midcard instead of going for the WHC title which should be his instead of Del Boringo


WHC is mid card.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ugh...why waste Dolph in a feud with Big E?


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I never thought AJ was "crazy", just looked like a child throwing a temper tantrum.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Not scripted my ass


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ is the most annoying and disgusting thing Ive ever seen. I really dont see what people like about her.
Looks like a sweatshop worker


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

poetic justice that the man they tried to bury is on the cusp of booking greatness and the diva they tried to get over is in the middle of a Ziggler-Big E feud.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Osize10 said:


> Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Shield beats Henry and Usos in how many ways can you book a three person tag match?
> Ryback Tuna slapped an intern
> ...


And don't forget....


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



WrestlinFan said:


> WHC is mid card.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


upper mid-card.


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I am starting to become a huge fan of ziggler. Defiantly looking forward to this match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ's gimmick irl isn't fair because if someone was to get into a fight with her, they would basically have to kill her. Kicking her ass isn't enough cause she'll just keep coming back with more psycho shit no matter how much you change your info.

Then the person who kills her be in court like


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Robb Stark said:


> These fucking tantrums. Shit TV.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Avon Barksdale said:


> I never thought AJ was "crazy", just looked like a child throwing a temper tantrum.


Yeah that's a problem I have with her character. She's more a child than crazy


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They can't convince me that the Nikki and Cena relationship is not a showmance.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I get that AJ is the most talented diva right now and she was clearly a big deal over the past year or so (I think) but am I the only one absolutely sick of her? 

Was she this "crazy" the whole of the last year? It gets old very *very* quickly. It's fucking grating. Piss off AJ, you're talented but make for unbearable TV.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why does Dolph have about three different shirts? He's got two on right now and I'm sure he had a pink one on Smackdown. Even Cena just sticks to the one.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Watching this weeks Dexter during the Ad breaks, and i'm already half way through the episode. Is it like this for all American shows?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



WrestlinFan said:


> WHC is mid card.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


ha fair enough.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



KuritaDavion said:


> Pretty good. Best thing on this show so far.


Aw damn. I guess I'll have to wait for someone to upload the entire show.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

cool let's watch Ziggler over-do everything in the ring and kill all psychology. Match just started and he's over selling lol

Dude needs to get back to basics imo


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

All dat booty!! Making it :clap


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

THIS IS MY TIME!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E Langston - "My time is now you're time is up"


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

IT'S MAH TIME!!!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E taking a page out of Cenas book


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

His time is up.


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BIG E!!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

YO TIME IS UP :langston


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I think Ziggler's time is up?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E wardrobe malfunction just a pull away.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E sure is fast for a wrestler of his size..


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Aj's looking good tonight, "your time is up" :lol


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I believe Ziggler's time may be up guys...


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Somebody left some fake tan on the mat.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

No more Ziggler time.

IT'S HIS TIME.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

you can't see me my time is now


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"It's my time" 

"Your time is up"

:cena5


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is it because of Ziggler selling or does Big E normally look this good?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Yeah Daniel Bryan's implied abuse didn't screw AJ up at all.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

MY SHOW NOW


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This match can be a very solid opener for Summerslam.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dolph making Big E look really good here. Enjoying this.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lol lawler


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E's looking impressive tonight.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's Big E's show now.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Come up with a new line. Please. 

We get it. Ziggler's time is up. Your time is now.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Am i the only one who hates like the majority of Kaitlyns theme.. It starts off well then goes into some crazy poor rap with the worst beat ever.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



rodgersv said:


> Is it because of Ziggler selling or does Big E normally look this good?


A little of both.

Wasnt Big E pretty good in FCW, I think he was FCW champion at one time


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How the hell does Cole know whats trending on a taped show?


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Zigglers time is up? what for? :westbrook2


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E's cocoa buns :cena5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

THEM CHEEKS.

DAT BOOTY BROWN.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I've gotta say Big E's pretty good in the ring especially for someone who's supposed to be more of a power wrestler


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

everytime Ziggler does a dropkick a couple is having hot passionate sex


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fucking Hell...I love Big E.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E is basically wearing one piece thong.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That match was quite good, don't like the ending though.


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I can't be the only one who sees greatness in Big E. Two or three years from now, he'll be in the top tier at the company. And to go out on a limb, I could see him sticking around till his 40s. The audience is going to love him when he eventually turns face.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Just kick her in the puppet. This Alanis Morrisette bitch.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It was pretty good. Looking forward to their rematch in SummerSlam.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TheDeadMan86 said:


>


His best theme for sure.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*But he always said it was his time*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Kick her ass, E.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ Lee...wildcat..


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

sorry AJ, once you go Bryan, there's no point in tryin'


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Can't wait till Ziggler superkicks this bitch.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh shit Big E about to smack a bitch.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AJ was not aware that it was in fact Big E's show now.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I often imagine AJ screaming like that, but alas in my scenario I'm behind her....... :durant3


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Robb Stark said:


> It's Big E's show now.


dark days if that ever happened


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

JUST FUCK OFF AJ.

This ain't good heat either. Full on X-Pac heat. Get out of it AJ.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggler and aj were jokingly tweeting each other this weekend I believe so I don't know what's going on


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"Everybody's upset with AJ"

Not me King! I always have time for AJ!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Nice match. Looking forward to their rematch at SS.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lol as much as I like Dolph he sounds like such a girl when he yells


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Those canned in cheers are hilarious.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*dies @ Amber's last Big E comment*


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggler theme hits, Ziggles kills Big E, theme still going.... so what, cut it and start it again. So unnecessary fpalm


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That disgusting crowd editing.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lol. They really edited in cheers. Bastards


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"You callin me a liar?" lol wtf


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena is about to snap.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Its ok later on DB and Cena will F it out when they have their 4 way with the bella twins


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shut up Cena, we all know you Vince's bitch boy lol.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> Its ok later on DB and Cena will F it out when they have their 4 way with the bella twins


:bryan :cena4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They do this same editing on Smackdown every week. It's pathetic.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Fourth Wall said:


> Those canned in cheers are hilarious.


I know it made Ziggler sound like he was headlining Wrestlemania


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena heel turn


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Brown Horatio said:


> Big E's looking impressive tonight.


He was a awesome face on NXT... His 5 Count Gimmick just hooked the audience instantly almost. The guy can Wrestle and for a guy his size i would have expected a massive push over what he is doing now.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Holy shit WWE is coming to my hometown in Sept. Can't wait.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm already dreading the part where these dumbfucks will pull the Bellas in this feud to promote the shitty show next week after they realise nobody will watch the second episode


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If this were Degrassi, AJ would have been hospitalized for self harming, gotten pregnant, miscarried, turned to coke while turning lesbian, reunited with DB then joined the army never to be seen or heard from again.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"You calling me a liar?" This 8th grade bullshit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> Its ok later on DB and Cena will F it out when they have their 4 way with the bella twins


:lmao Awesome.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E isn't bad at all in the ring. Was a good match till AJ interfered.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> Its ok later on DB and Cena will F it out when they have their 4 way with the bella twins


:vince2:ey:heyman5:ass:bosh2:lebron8


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> "You calling me a liar?" This 8th grade bullshit.


well that is the WWEs target audience ha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I wonder if Pat Patterson asked Big E to twerk for him.


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Are they planning a screwjob angle or something?


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Arthurgos said:


> He was a awesome face on NXT... His 5 Count Gimmick just hooked the audience instantly almost. The guy can Wrestle and for a guy his size *i would have expected a massive push over what he is doing now.*


If he's as good as you claim, his push will come. He's in a pretty decent spot at the minute, nothing to be worried about.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I like that the Cena/Bryan feud is getting a edge to it.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> "You calling me a liar?" This 8th grade bullshit.


Cena's promo work is so cringe inducing.


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

Good outing there by Big E, but my days, he has to sort out that permanent wedgie. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I still hate this summerslam theme song.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

so that Pic of AJ when she was like 12 looks the same as she does now LOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I can't at AJ's childhood pic being from 2 years ago. :lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> "You calling me a liar?" This 8th grade bullshit.


Well to be honest, I've only ever wanted to tear the nuts off or ovaries out of the people who have ever accused me of being dishonest.

Don't see what's so 8th grade about it


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Kayfabe is so, soooooo dead. Like beyond dead. The WWE is now pissing on it's grave while doing the irish jig.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What is this pattern of summerslam having extremely corny theme songs? Last years was something like you can be a star or some dumb shit. This years follows suit


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

JBL's always hiking or some random shit LOL


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

After watching the opening segment im convinced Orton is cashing in at Summerslam & turning heel.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Man whenever Christian comes out I always think he is saying "Cheer for me"


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Has anyone timed how long we between each ad ? If not then would anybody like to do so ?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Still crickets for Del Rio.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> so that Pic of AJ when she was like 12 looks the same as she does now LOL


queue every guy ever being exposed


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

JBL needs to stop climbing mountains and needs to climb back in the ring and show Del Rio how to be a real heel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Arthurgos said:


> He was a awesome face on NXT... His 5 Count Gimmick just hooked the audience instantly almost. The guy can Wrestle and for a guy his size i would have expected a massive push over what he is doing now.


Big E should have gotten the push ryback did. Big E wouldnt screw it up and drop the ball


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Not into this Raw at all.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hopefully Wyclef performs at SummerSlam and arrives like a boss


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It is so fucking depressing watching Del Rio come out without Ricardo...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh god Del Rio fpalm Time to read some fanfic


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

dat blatant fake generic heat :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lol editing boos for Del Rio.


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> If this were Degrassi, AJ would have been hospitalized for self harming, gotten pregnant, miscarried, turned to coke while turning lesbian, reunited with DB then joined the army never to be seen or heard from again.


Brilliant. And true. So true.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

You pathetic afterthought of a World Champion Del Rio. 

Waste of space. Someone take that title off him.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> I wonder if Pat Patterson asked Big E to twerk for him.



:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The seagulls will be out for the remainder of Christians match.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

When was the last time we had a #1 contenders match for either world title? (besides the Rumble)


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Awesome 1 said:


> After watching the opening segment im convinced Orton is cashing in at Summerslam & turning heel.


Bryan will win. Vince's theme song hits and he calls Randy Orton. He cashes in and turns heel. Vince raises Orton's hand.

:vince rton2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bryan D. said:


> Still crickets for Del Rio.


They even the piped in crowd doesnt want to give him a reaction
now that is bad


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> Has anyone timed how long we between each ad ? If not then would anybody like to do so ?


I remember once in the last few months, the first hour (and maybe beyond) had a break every 10 minutes.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> "You calling me a liar?" This 8th grade bullshit.


Geez, there was nothing wrong with that line


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lots of "Mexico" chants :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh god Del Rio fpalm Time to read some fanfic


I hear ya only thing keeping me awake during his matches


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I don't know much about much, but I know it's weird that the commentator's "suggested description" of Daniel Bryan is now "the hottest superstar in WWE".


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bryan D. said:


> Bryan will win. Vince's theme song hits and he calls Randy Orton. He cashes in and turns heel. Vince raises Orton's hand.
> 
> :vince rton2


the closer it gets to summerslam the more I think this is going to happen.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I love those slaps from Christian.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Christian just tapped out twice.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So going into the #2 PPV of the year in two weeks and we have only 1 of 4 Mens Championship matches booked. Wrestlemania we only had the WWE and WHC defended, so why am I not surprised?

That is simply unacceptable. Creative should be ashamed.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd definitely behind Del Rio ........


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Arthurgos said:


> He was a awesome face on NXT... His 5 Count Gimmick just hooked the audience instantly almost. The guy can Wrestle and for a guy his size i would have expected a massive push over what he is doing now.


Yeah he's good in the ring and fast for a guy his size, a refreshing change from the usual slow powerhouse big guy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wait..when did Christian come out? I'm not being facetious.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Mister Hands said:


> I don't know much about much, but I know it's weird that the commentator's "suggested description" of Daniel Bryan is now "the hottest superstar in WWE".


No it's time for all to bow down to greatness :bryan


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

Please don't let Christian win, and please don't make ADR choose him as his opponent for Summerslam.

No matter how hard I try, I just can't force myself to give a single fuck about Christian. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

so is wwe officially going to phase out del rios ring announcer?


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

He got cheered and yet they piped in boos for ADR. LOL


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ToddTheBod said:


> So going into the #2 PPV of the year in two weeks and we have only 1 of 4 Mens Championship matches booked. Wrestlemania we only had the WWE and WHC defended.
> 
> That is simply unacceptable. Creative should be ashamed.


Mania was the same. Three or four weeks away there were only three matches booked, with no direction for most of the other people. Main event is all that gets long term thought.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

it looks like that dirtsheet on Christian may be true. Damn, I'm down with it.


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Does Christian have the Clap? Is this his way of telling us?


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

fucking brutal.

Say what you want.

Del Rio is a bad motherfucker in between those ropes. 

Love watching his matches.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"He might have a broken arm" 

This fuckin' Jerry Lawler. Lulz


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd chanting "Otra" aka Again lol

Hmmmm should i get the WWE APP? :vince5


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This Raw has been good in terms of wrestling. Shield/Usos & Henry, RVD/Fandango, AJ/Kaitlyn, Ziggler/Langston and now AdR/Christian. All nice matches.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Hopefully Wyclef performs at SummerSlam and arrives like a boss












outrageous amounts of baby oil :kobe7


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Christian deserves his one more shot.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I think these piped in boos/cheers are really funny!. They pipe in the boos/cheers but when they show the crowd they are either not doing anything or doing the opposite of what is being piped in!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ToddTheBod said:


> So going into the #2 PPV of the year in two weeks and we have only 1 of 4 Mens Championship matches booked. Wrestlemania we only had the WWE and WHC defended, so why am I not surprised?
> 
> That is simply unacceptable. Creative should be ashamed.


thats how it works nowadays


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I know its taped but its the worst Raw of the year so far.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bryan D. said:


> Bryan will win. Vince's theme song hits and he calls Randy Orton. He cashes in and turns heel. Vince raises Orton's hand.
> 
> :vince rton2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ToddTheBod said:


> So going into the #2 PPV of the year in two weeks and we have only 1 of 4 Mens Championship matches booked. Wrestlemania we only had the WWE and WHC defended, so why am I not surprised?
> 
> That is simply unacceptable. Creative should be ashamed.


Actually 'Mania also had the tag titles defended. As well as the IC title on the pre-show.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Man Christian could've been so much more in WWE. That actually really brings me down because he's a joy to watch. I'll dwell in the past for him when he hangs up the boots


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Aesthetic Ray said:


> fucking brutal.
> 
> Say what you want.
> 
> ...


Cesaro as well. Those two would match up really well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ToddTheBod said:


> So going into the #2 PPV of the year in two weeks and we have only 1 of 4 Mens Championship matches booked. Wrestlemania we only had the WWE and WHC defended, so why am I not surprised?
> 
> That is simply unacceptable. Creative should be ashamed.


Its the 2nd biggest PPV of the year, the WWE doesnt think they have to book it and it will just sell.
its just like WM they will throw together most of the card a week or so before the PPV


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Feels weird being two steps ahead of the show you're currently watching.


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Somebody get Big E some tights that actually fit.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bryan D. said:


> This Raw has been good in terms of wrestling. Shield/Usos & Henry, RVD/Fandango, AJ/Kaitlyn, Ziggler/Langston and now AdR/Christian. All nice matches.


I agree, Ziggler/Langston has been the best so far. Great match and great chemistry from both guys.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lawler legit sounds like his voice overs for wwe13.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> I know its taped but its the worst Raw of the year so far.


I read this at least 10 times every week. except that taped part


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> Lawler legit sounds like his voice overs for wwe13.


it really does esp with the 5 sec gaps between when Cole and Lawler speak

look at that...clothesline....and...headbutts


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Are Cole and Lawler recording this commentary as the show airs or something? So many references to Twitter.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"Lot of chat tonight on twitter"

Stop it! How dumb do you take us to be?


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

MEXICO


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Captain Insano said:


> I read this at least 10 times every week. except that taped part


Get used to it.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Mexico? really?....really?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm confused. Were those "Mexico" chants?


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

KramerDSP said:


> Cesaro as well. Those two would match up really well.


It obviouslybwon't happen but I would have loved to see ADR v Cesaro at Summerslam. For example, if ADR had stayed face and went after Cesaro for teaming up with Swagger and Colter. 

That's one match with definite potential.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

who are they chanting?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Fourth Wall said:


> Are Cole and Lawler recording this commentary as the show airs or something? So many references to Twitter.


They must be...i think they're doing voice-over tonight :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

My eyes are drooping please end the match


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Very fun match.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



> I know its taped but its the worst Raw of the year so far.



Finally, I was worried nobody was gonna call a RAW episode the worst ever/of the year...


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They must be in South Texas. Or as Zeb Coulter would call it, New Texico.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bryan D. said:


> Get used to it.


meh I have. just thought I'd point it out. gets fucking old. hasn't been near as bad as some Raws of the past month


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> I'm confused. Were those "Mexico" chants?


piped in from mexico


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

EDIT: I'm sorry.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> I'm confused. Were those "Mexico" chants?


Yes..and they were louder but WWE is putting the chants on mild lol...They're in Laredo so close to Mexico so the crowd is very PRO-DEL RIO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

ADR really does overuse kicks.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DAT KICK


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Del Rio's moveset could be just superkicks and I'd be totally happy with that. Guy knows how to do them well.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why is Del Rio getting over with the crowd in a positive way? isn't he supposed to be heel?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Flawless Victory said:


> So this is a taste of the WHC match at SummerSlam.....My Body Is Ready. ADR and Christian STILL have Dat chemistry


That spoiler.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This match is still going? Damn.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> I'm confused. Were those "Mexico" chants?


They're in Laredo, so yeah. And people here were actually saying that Del Rio was getting crickets and whatnot.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That was kind of a good finish.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Them "SI SI SI SI SI " chants :lol :lol

So does Christian winning mean he'll lose if he faces Del Rio at the ppv?? :vince


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

wow del rio with a clean loss
didnt "SI" that one coming


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lolcano


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That match was great tbfh.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

What a weak way to make Del Rio look

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The only reason I like Del Rio is the kicks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wow. I didn't know Christian was allowed to win matches anymore.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Christian wins? :shocked:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh I forgot they were still in Texas for this. The Mexico chants make more sense now.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Another good match. This Raw has been great so far.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Christian won! Now somebody get that man a sammich!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Good to see Christian win a match against ADR.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

... Christian... pinned the world champion clean...?


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

Oh no. Christian won.

I don't want to see these two in the same ring at Summerslam. At all. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why'd Christian win?

I forgot he was even on the roster.


They need to do something interesting with that character.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So many pointless matches


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WWE trolling DAT Latin American audience by having their hero lose. :vince


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

We have a whole hour and a half left.....


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Double-edged sword. It's nice to see Christian getting a big win, but it also devalues the WHC.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Flawless Victory said:


> So this is a taste of the WHC match at SummerSlam.....My Body Is Ready. ADR and Christian STILL have Dat chemistry


Can't wait to see who Del Rio is facing at summerslam. This Friday, on smackdown!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

cool finish. as much as i like christian, the idea of someone his size using the spear is stupid. that's a big man move.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



RKO914 said:


> Oh no. Christian won.
> 
> I don't want to see these two in the same ring at Summerslam. At all.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Dont worry its the WHC, they will probably put it on the preshow


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is that del rios third clean pin in the last few weeks?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

People just b*tch constantly. Just enjoy the fcking wrestling matches, Christ.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena Ryback not the me? :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Yeah so Christian should have the belt right now, but WWE is stupid and now doesn't even allow the belt to change hands. 

So fucking stupid. Belts are useless at this point.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Double-edged sword. It's nice to see Christian getting a big win, but it also devalues the WHC.


How? Champions can afford to lose by surprise from time to time.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Weird how Christian is getting a push when his character is pretty stale and he's getting no reaction. Yet he couldn't catch a break all those years he was over/interesting.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

A HUGE MATCHUP.... YOU'VE ALREADY SEEN!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> Dont worry its the WHC, they will probably put it on the preshow


lol....that special WHC belt :vince2


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

_"The title belts are actually nothing more than useless props at this point. They don't carry any real significance. There's no prestige. There's no real sense to being champion anymore. There's more titles than I could count. I'm quite sure we could get rid of them entirely and not miss a thing."_

- Vince McMahon


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Another ECW DVD? They just came out with 1 last year:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:mark: DAT EC-DUB


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> How? Champions can afford to lose by surprise from time to time.


Yeah but he lost clean to Orton and Christian recently.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ah forget it, I'll watch the rest in the morning. Way too sleepy, not worth it. There's like an hour and a half left? Madness.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Berzerker's Beard said:


> _"The title belts are actually nothing more than useless props at this point. They don't carry any real significance. There's no prestige. There's no real sense to being champion anymore. There's more titles than I could count. I'm quite sure we could get rid of them entirely and not miss a thing."_
> 
> - Vince McMahon


Did he really say that?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

God I miss Joey styles


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Deptford said:


> Cena Ryback not the me? :mark:


the fuck you talking about?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Snoth said:


> Is that del rios third clean pin in the last few weeks?


Yet, Michael Cole swears he's on a hot streak every time he wrestles.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

_"The good thing about promoting DVD's is that it reminds our fans about the superior product we use to put out in the past. You see we don't really try anymore. We just coast off of our glorious history. No one seems to notice though so we can just churn out DVD's like they're nothing."_

- Vince McMahon


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Another ECW release :mark:



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Double-edged sword. It's nice to see Christian getting a big win, but it also devalues the WHC.


It doesn't devalue it anymore than having Del Rio hold the tile.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm not buying another got damn WWE produced ECW doc when it includes Raven and Sandman coming out to generic wrestler #1 music. 




Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Everytime you comment on a diva you say something about how she looks or how her weave is or whatever
> 
> that might not be jealousy though


I comment on everyone's appearance. 

Granted, I am jealous of Big E's funbags- front and back.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



un_pretti_er said:


> People just b*tch constantly. Just enjoy the fcking wrestling matches, Christ.


i hadn't seen anyone post this this week yet. ugh..


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Anytime a champion loses people claim that the person is the weakest champion ever, yet when a champion wins most of his matches, people call him "Superman".


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Arcade said:


> Anytime a champion loses people claim that the person is the weakest champion ever, yet when a champion wins most of his matches, people call him "Superman".


Then you don't have the champion compete unless the belt is on the line.

What is a champion if he's been beaten? Technically he's not really the champion anymore then is he.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Flawless Victory said:


> So this is a taste of the WHC match at SummerSlam.....My Body Is Ready. ADR and Christian STILL have Dat chemistry


'No spoilers'


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Arcade said:


> Anytime a champion loses people claim that the person is the weakest champion ever, yet when a champion wins most of his matches, people call him "Superman".


Del Rio loses all the time though. He's luck sheamus was "injured" last week


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

tonight only buy one shirt get the 2nd 50% off
didnt they have that same deal last monday for one night only


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

A feud with Del Rio when you're already coming out to crickets would be the worst thing possible. :lmao

At least Ambrose would have lit a fire under his ass. Dat WWE logistics, standards and practices.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It was a quick roll up, it happens. Great pitchers get home runs hit against them but it doesn't devalue the pitchers record 


Barrett's music is fucking awful babababooooom


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:cody THAT'S MAH BOI!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:mark: Rhodes time!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

These "crowd reactions" are awful


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Another jobber entrance for Wade Barrett. I can't believe dudes were saying he would be the future of the company


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Buy 50% off Cena gear! OMG must buy!!111 :mark


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Even when RAW is taped, there's no time for Barrett's entrance...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh fuck, are they really trying to send me to sleep? Can they please send out the real main event Daniel Bryan vs Kane next?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Yeah but he lost clean to Orton and Christian recently.


So.

LOL if Barrett loses to Rhodes then I'll be watching Canada news stations for "man in wrestling t-shirt kills himself" aka Pyro.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Please not a squash match.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Barrett does more jobs than Sasha Grey.

FUTURE OF DA BIZ

BO BO BO BO BOOOOM.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Sandow is so gold.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao the music


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



un_pretti_er said:


> People just b*tch constantly. Just enjoy the fcking wrestling matches, Christ.


It's the IWC, what do you expect?


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

hahahaha


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'll admit I was never a big fan of sandow but he's been golden since he won the mitb


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Somebody give Sandow his Oscar!!! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



KC Armstrong said:


> Even when RAW is taped, there's no time for Barrett's entrance...


who? oh that Brit guy that loses all the time? who cares...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao This highlight package with DAT MUSIC.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lol, Sandow is too hilarious


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cody's kind of a dick. What did Sandow do again to deserve that? Beat him in the match?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That fucking music. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That was hilarious! I'm pissed I missed this past Smackdown!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's still pretty weird seeing Cody as a face in the ring lol


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That was a pretty song. I wonder what it's called.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Then you don't have the champion compete unless the belt is on the line.
> 
> What is a champion if he's been beaten? Technically he's not really the champion anymore then is he.


If a person beats the champion when the title isn't on the line, then it doesn't mean anything except that the winner will probably get a shot at the title sooner. By your logic, in the NBA, if anyone were able to beat the Miami Heat during the regular season, then they would be the NBA Champions.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Captain Insano said:


> Del Rio loses all the time though. He's luck sheamus was "injured" last week


He beat Dolph Ziggler on Raw after MITB, beat Sheamus the week after and beat RVD on Smackdown, yet he loses all the time... makes sense.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

With that music you would think they were showing the titanic sinking.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damien Sandow is fucking brilliant.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Who is Barrett dating now since he's done sweating Alicia's hair out?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wade Barett with the jobber barrage


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wade's trunks make me even more depressed for him. God damn.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

i didn't watch last week's SD, but seeing the Rhodes/Sandow/MITB briefcase segment was hilarious


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



dan the marino said:


> Cody's kind of a dick. What did Sandow do again to deserve that? Beat him in the match?


Seems like all the faces act like heels lately.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ever since Sandow won , he's been amazing to watch!! (Y) (Y)


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wade would do better in tna. I don't see the hype with him nor do I like him but I do think he would be more appreciated in tna

He does need to stop with that boom shit though


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Barrett's moveset is interesting.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



dan the marino said:


> Cody's kind of a dick. What did Sandow do again to deserve that? Beat him in the match?


I agree every man for himself, even if it was supposed to be "Cody's Moment"


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

COOOOOME ONNNN!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Captain Insano said:


> Seems like all the faces act like heels lately.


That's true..except for.......... :cena4


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Arcade said:


> If a person beats the champion when the title isn't on the line, then it doesn't mean anything except that the winner will probably get a shot at the title sooner. By your logic, in the NBA, if anyone were able to beat the Miami Heat during the regular season, then they would be the NBA Champions.



You can't compare these things, though. It's natural for an NBA team to lose at least 20-25 games in the regular season, but that's hardly the same as Mike Tyson losing 25 fights.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Barrett was out of position a little bit in that moonsault.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fake Cody Chant!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Chan Hung said:


> That's true..except for.......... :cena4


Except for what? He's the biggest heel in pro-wrestling.

:cena3


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rhodes >>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Soon to be WHC.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:cody DAT CROSS RHODES


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

they need to get the IC title back on Cody


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> Barrett was out of position a little bit in that moonsault.


Fandango made the same mistake last week as well.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Chan Hung said:


> That's true..except for.......... :cena4


You calling me a liar?:cuss:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

cody sucks as a face. he's sucked since he dropped the dashing gimmick, honestly... that was the gimmick that fit him.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:sandow Damn you! :cody


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I LOVE SANDOW :lol :lol :lol

He's awesome..i love him :sandow


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This must have been so confusing for the audience considering this was taped before Smackdown.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Sandow beats Cody to the briefcase in an 8 man every man for himself match so Cody decides to throw the briefcase Sandow won in the sea? Why does almost every face have to act like an asshole.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh Sandow cleans up quite nicely.

This is why I wanted Sandow to win MITB, these promos :mark:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wasn't this Raw taped before last Friday's Smackdown?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lol


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

damn damien's promo was fucking good


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Kinda weird, considering this was taped before Smackdown last week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Good finish. 

I love Sandow's gimmick so much. Need to send him to the inner city schools and have him drop knowledge on ratchet hoes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



shutupchico said:


> cody sucks as a face. he's sucked since he was dashing, honestly... that was the gimmick that fit him.


Yeah he was pretty cool back beforehand..he's ok right now, taking me a while to get used to him as a FACE though 

Sandow has been awesome though :genius


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Finally the main event is up next.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why are there so many boxes backstage? Fucking hoarders.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Sandow is golden


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And here comes the reason we are all watching this, nvm, let's squeeze more ads in, grrrrrrrr


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cody is officially a clown


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Sarcasm1 said:


> Wasn't this Raw taped before last Friday's Smackdown?


yes


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KC Armstrong said:


> You can't compare these things, though. It's natural for an NBA team to lose at least 20-25 games in the regular season, but that's hardly the same as Mike Tyson losing 25 fights.


And it's natural when a champion loses in a non-title match a couple of times in pro wrestling. When it becomes a problem is if the champion loses every week, like Wade Barrett when he was IC Champ.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So Sandow complains to the WWE about the briefcase? I guess the WWE cant just draw up another contract for Sandow?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck off Kevin Bacon


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It really looks like Sandow is the face in this whole angle if you ask me.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Too tired to enjoy this show, I need help waking up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wow, Cole & Lawler were total assholes while talking about the Cody/Sandow thing. 

It was like they were saying "Yeah! Wasn't it hilarious that Sandow almost drowned! HA HA! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy!!!"


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



watts63 said:


> It really looks like Sandow is the face in this whole angle if you ask me.


The way I see it it's two guys being dicks to each other in equal measure.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

No CM Punk yet? unk3


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

American Dragon doesn't need fake chants


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's been a poor show really. Little moments of magic but mostly meh. Hoping the Kane v Bryan match wakes me back up.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Ratman said:


> No CM Punk yet? unk3


Shit totally forgot about him.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena avoided the question. He brought up Vince's truthfulness but didn't answer Bryan's question...hmmmmm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Joseph92 said:


> So Sandow complains to the WWE about the briefcase? I guess the WWE cant just draw up another contract for Sandow?


Its just an imaginary contract anyways.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"you calling me a liar" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is Punk on tonight?


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

yes yes yes


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Ratman said:


> No CM Punk yet? unk3


I'm getting worried he's not gonna be on the show (I haven't read spoilers).


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

only 300 people watching the thread because it's not live lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



YoungGun_UK said:


> Is Punk on tonight?


Yep.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> The way I see it it's two guys being dicks to each other in equal measure.


That's true, but if I didn't know what was going on & have to pick a face, it'll be Sandow.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why cant the WWE just get the rights to the final countdown for DB.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

KAAAAAAANE!!!!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I don't know why they always try to pretend Vince hates Cena. Surely the owner of the company should like his biggest star and guy who makes him the most money.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

...There's an hour left.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

There was a kid in the crowd covering his ears because of the crowd being that loud. :clap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WWE really should stop with these fake weights. Kane hasn't "looked" like 323 in like 10 years.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



KC Armstrong said:


> You can't compare these things, though. It's natural for an NBA team to lose at least 20-25 games in the regular season, but that's hardly the same as Mike Tyson losing 25 fights.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think there are such things as "non title matches" in boxing. If Tyson is the champ and you want a piece of him, then it's for the belt. And if he loses... *he's not the champion anymore*.

But in WWE the champion is forced to compete every week. Which begs the question... what's the actual _advantage_ of being champion? Why would anyone even _care_ to be champion? What's the point? I've said it before but the title belts in the modern day WWE are treated more like employee of the month recognitions than actual _rewards_.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm waiting for you, man. You need to kick Kane's ass once again.

:wyatt


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> ...There's an hour left.


:no:


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> Why cant the WWE just get the rights to the final countdown for DB.


I'd mark out so hard if they did


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bryan D. said:


> Yep.


Nice unk4


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why does Cena have to close out the show?? I was hoping Bryan would close the show with Kane joining the Wyatt's.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Swear some of those YES chants sounded piped in, completely out of sync with the motions of the crowd.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I think it's good that the WWE finally has someone besides Cena who has finally become a mega over star like Bryan :bryan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Con27 said:


> I don't know why they always try to pretend Vince hates Cena. Surely the owner of the company should like his biggest star and guy who makes him the most money.


Its because Vince on TV is just a character and not the actually owner of the WWE VKM

Its just like when Austin was the top start but Vince was always trying to screw him over and bring him down


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What injuries did they say Kane had after the Wyatts attacked him?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



y2j4lyf said:


> What injuries did they say Kane had after the Wyatts attacked him?


Spine and brain trauma I believe. Ya know that heels in three weeks right?


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think there are such things as "non title matches" in boxing. If Tyson is the champ and you want a piece of him, then it's for the belt. And if he loses... *he's not the champion anymore*.
> 
> But in WWE the champion is forced to compete every week. Which begs the question... what's the actual _advantage_ of being champion? Why would anyone even _care_ to be champion? What's the point? I've said it before but the title belts in the modern day WWE are treated more like employee of the month recognitions than actual _rewards_.[/QUOTE
> 
> Meh DB would be champ by now if so.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

why is Cole kissing DBs ass now when he has always hated him and said he is nothing


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> Spine and brain trauma I believe. Ya know that heels in three weeks right?


:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> WWE really should stop with these fake weights. Kane hasn't "looked" like 323 in like 10 years.


Same with the heights. When Taker was eye to eye with Triple H, he barely looked 6'8".

And Punk is no 6'2". Like HBK was no 6'1".


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

RAW NOT live, really isnt the same.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> Spine and brain trauma I believe. Ya know that heels in three weeks right?


He's the big red machine dude.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> Spine and brain trauma I believe. Ya know that heels in three weeks right?


well he is kane and has super healing abilities


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why are they talking about shit trending when it's taped? What if Vince never trended? :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> ...There's an hour left.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Kane with the farmer's tan from hell?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did Cole or King even mention Kane being attacked by the Wyatt's? I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think there are such things as "non title matches" in boxing. If Tyson is the champ and you want a piece of him, then it's for the belt. And if he loses... *he's not the champion anymore*.
> 
> But in WWE the champion is forced to compete every week. Which begs the question... what's the actual _advantage_ of being champion? Why would anyone even _care_ to be champion? What's the point? I've said it before but the title belts in the modern day WWE are treated more like employee of the month recognitions than actual _rewards_.


You get paid more I believe. Champions don't actually have to be competing every week, they just have to defend it every month (unless WWE wants to sneakily have it go undefended for over 30)


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TOM MADISON said:


> RAW NOT live, really isnt the same.


The show itself hasn't really been very good either though.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TOM MADISON said:


> RAW NOT live, really isnt the same.


Yeah the editing is a big strange. but I'm whiskey drunk so :woolcock


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Eulonzo said:


> Why are they talking about shit trending when it's taped? What if Vince never trended? :lol


But it did.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



genocide_cutter said:


>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> well he is kane and has super healing abilities


And he has a 3 foot dong, according to :vince5


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Loving this match


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bryan D. said:


> But it did.


But what if it didn't?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> well he is kane and has super healing abilities


LOL


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Joseph92 said:


> Did Cole or King even mention Kane being attacked by the Wyatt's? I wasn't paying attention.


They did before when Kane was backstage preparing for the match.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


>


Where is the Lance storm tweet i quoted?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This crowd is so dead, no amount of editing can fix that.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ShowStopper '97 said:


> And he has a 3 foot dong, according to :vince5


Can he set it on fire too?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Eulonzo said:


> But what if it didn't?


Well, that would have been weird.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

D Bry doing work sons and daughters.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Daniel Bryan is a funny motherfucker..he be kicking these big ass dudes' asses all match long. He's damn near be dominating Big Show, Ryback, and Kane for the majority of their matches. hahaha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kregnaz said:


> Can he set it on fire too?


Vince would rather him use it as the hose :vince5


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



AthenaMark said:


> Daniel Bryan is a funny motherfucker..he be kicking these big ass dudes' asses all match long. He's damn near be dominating Big Show, Ryback, and Kane for the majority of their matches. hahaha


Believe in the beard. :bryan


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> Its because Vince on TV is just a character and not the actually owner of the WWE VKM
> 
> Its just like when Austin was the top start but Vince was always trying to screw him over and bring him down


Ah ok I get it now, thanks.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hate seeing this dead crowd. no wonder they edited over


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bryan is awesome..that editing of crowd noise is hilarious...lol It's so obvious it's all loud when in reality it's more quiet in the arena :lol


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

what super hero do u guys see Bryan as I see him maybe as a spiderman teheh


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

backatya


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Those running corner dropkicks, I wonder who's faster doing them, Aries or Bryan :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Match needs to end. Need Wyatt family.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Where in the hell is Dr. Shelby? He was so entertaining.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Stad said:


> Match needs to end. Need Wyatt family.


This. Despite liking Bryan.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Holy shit Bryan won clean.

Then got chokeslammmed.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

another roll up win!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bryan does it again! Woot!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

wow the WWE is really on a roll up pin for the win kick right now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lawler needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Mr. Small Package.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Follow the buzzard!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Kane losing to Bryan...wow


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

THE EATER OF WORLDS

I can start caring now.

Daniel Bryan's roll up finisher gimmick sucks btw.


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bryan wins now where are the wyatts

edit:and of course as soon as i submit this here they come.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:mark:


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> Holy shit Bryan won clean.


when has he cheated to win? or were you expecting huscky harris?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

wyatts!!!!!!!!

We're here


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kanefan08 said:


> Kane losing to Bryan...wow


uh....no....get with the times


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:wyatt We're gonna fuck you up


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:mark: The Wyatts!!!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wr'e here.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They're here!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Goosebumps every time he says we're here.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wyatts!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wyatts :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Then Bryan just casually walks away after getting chokeslammed :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WYATT FAMILY. :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> Spine and brain trauma I believe. Ya know that heels in three weeks right?


:lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wasn't Bryan a small package god on the indies or something?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That exact match should have been what Kane and DB did at Mania last year.


----------



## DiceCult (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Love hearing that bass line hit in...


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

This angle is going a bit fast

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wyatts :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Great ass entrance music


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This entrance and music is so much better than any other.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Tyrion Lannister said:


> THE EATER OF WORLDS
> 
> I can start caring now.
> 
> Daniel Bryan's roll up finisher gimmick sucks btw.


Why? did you really think Kane was gonna tap?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOL at the crowd pipes hahahahaha


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I like how DB completely no sold the chokeslam


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*ANYONE ever wonder...how does that ROCKING CHAIR get magically placed there in the dark?* :russo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is Bray still hurt, is that why he hasnt wrestled yet


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DAT BOOT!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wyatts' music is GOAT


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That rocking chair is so money. Bray chilling like a BOSS letting the minions work.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> LOL at the crowd pipes hahahahaha


:Lmao I didn't want to say it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What is up with all these dudes that look like they say ***** a whole lot? First Zeb now the Wyatts.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

THAT FUCKING BOOT FROM HARPER. :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> I like how DB completely no sold the chockslam


Finally someone noticed :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

YAH YAH YAH YAHHHHH :lol


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

well this was worth the hype........


...........
.......
...
..
..
.
.
.
.
.
fewjopjafop


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How tall are Rowan and Harper? The look even taller than Kane who's 6'7. Fuck!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Pisses me off they make Kane look weak.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Omega_VIK said:


> I like how DB completely no sold the chockslam


He learned from that Cena


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Really hope this is more than just a Wyatt/Kane feud. Let Kane be the Family's Leatherface! :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Captain Insano said:


> Why? did you really think Kane was gonna tap?


No but he could get a regular finisher like everybody else. Roll ups are a joke. An overused joke.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What if bray removed Kane's mask and it was BO DALLAS


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

DAT BIG BOOT!


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

when has Kane ever called himself that?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kanefan08 said:


> Pisses me off they make Kane look weak.


I think the Wyatts are going to turn Kane back into the monster kane.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> He learned from that Cena


Vince take note.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Totally working the Max Cady bit now. 

Love it!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wyatt is fucking impressive on the mic.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

An NXT wrestler who doesn't have a shitty finisher.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'll give bray wyatt this,...the upside down cross on his forearm is terrifying


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

HUSKEY HARRIS HUSKEY HARRIS HUSKEY HARRIS


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wyatt's voice godly :durant3


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I do love me some Wyatt.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck yeah, Bray Wyatt is awesome on the mic as usual


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Man, Bray is great on the mic.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> What if bray removed Kane's mask and it was BO DALLAS


oh god :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat Bray Wyatt promo :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Captain Insano said:


> when has Kane ever called himself that?


During his feud with Undertaker in 2010.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bray hits another great promo.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Captain Insano said:


> when has Kane ever called himself that?


I'm guessing you haven't been watching these past few years?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This guy's so good on the mic, and such a creep. Breath of fresh air from all these geeks on the roster. He better be world champion within 2 years.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Captain Insano said:


> when has Kane ever called himself that?


Many times if you've listened to Kane's promos over the last few years.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


> How tall are Rowan and Harper? The look even taller than Kane who's 6'7. Fuck!


I thought so to at first, I kept watching the video and Kane is still taller but Luke and Erick aren't far off.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Sucks the crowd is dead tonight :HHH2


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No but he could get a regular finisher like everybody else. Roll ups are a joke. An overused joke.


what's he gonna do to kane to make it believable at all? it was kinda botched but tell me how else they're gonna put db over kane?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If played right, this Wyatt family gimick can maintain its aura like the Undertaker's to span the ages.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

but but but bray doesnt have rock hard abs and movie star good looks

he can't be a wrestler


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This guy's so good on the mic, and such a creep. Breath of fresh air from all these geeks on the roster.


Him, Punk, Heyman, Vince and Sandow make the rest of the roster look like it's amateur hour.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Great promo from Wyatt.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I wonder if Bray Wyatt can't cut an awesome promo everytime he grabs a mic. Dude is top3 in WWE right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This forum once Cena interacts with Wyatt..

Magical.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Captain Insano said:


> when has Kane ever called himself that?


well, JR at least called him that like a million times.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Chan Hung said:


> Sucks the crowd is dead tonight :HHH2


for real. they're lucky it's taped so non IWC can at least think the crowd is over as fuck tonight


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


> If played right, this Wyatt family gimick can maintain its aura like the Undertaker's to span the ages.


Agreed. 

Amazing gimmick. They really make you sit up and take notice. As if you didn't even have a choice.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> I'll give bray wyatt this,...the upside down cross on his forearm is terrifying


It's only upside down if his arms are in the air.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Captain Insano said:


> what's he gonna do to kane to make it believable at all? it was kinda botched but tell me how else they're gonna put db over kane?


A strike to the head of some kind.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If I could describe the App...FUCK YOU


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh stop with this damn app crap!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Tonight's crowd might give the Charleston SC crowd a run for its money.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Captain Insano said:


> when has he cheated to win? or were you expecting huscky harris?


He was winning clean as heel too.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

1) Harper's big boot is awesome

2) Wyatt's promo and playing up the demon angle is even more awesome

3) Cena's up next, not so awesome.


Thanks Wyatt an Bryan for a nice payoff. 

No way in hell am I watching god damn Ryback and Cena.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The big boot from Luke Harper is truly amazing.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bray Wyatt is amazing. Him, Bryan, Cesaro, Punk, RVD, Lesnar, HHH, Jericho, Ambrose, Cody's Moustache, Sandow, Henry. The roster is just epic at the moment. Also, you never know when we'll get heel Truth who is awesome again. This is possibly my favourite era of wresting since I've been watching regularly (Mania 20).


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


> If played right, this Wyatt family gimick can maintain its aura like the Undertaker's to span the ages.


Different era. Shorter attention span. The writing team is a team of monkeys with typewriters.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



BLEACH said:


> A strike to the head of some kind.


and then you'd have a dozen people bitching about how a guy that small can't hurt a guy of Kane's size


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DAT DEAD CROWD.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I still won't download the WWE App Vince. No matter how much you promote it, I won't do it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ugh no we already had the divas match tonight.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



richyque said:


> HUSKEY HARRIS HUSKEY HARRIS HUSKEY HARRIS


better than anyone in your little indie company


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bellas :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Brie Bella :yum:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

gotta love the WWE doing a recap after the break of something that just happened


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

there sno need for 2 divas segments on one raw...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Why is a black referee always officiating the divas matches? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

what? what? two divas matches in one raw episode?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

uuuuuurrrrrrrggggggHHHHHHHH!!!! Divas. fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The pretty one!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Kick her ass, Nattie.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bellas getting air time fpalm.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Welp the real main event is over now.

Oh fuck the bellas. fpalm


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Thank you Wyatt Family for making me keep Raw on for an entire matching awaiting your arrival. You did not disappoint.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Chan Hung said:


> *ANYONE ever wonder...how does that ROCKING CHAIR get magically placed there in the dark?* :russo


They carry it to the ring during their entrance.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ugh. Time to cook my food. This total diva fake drama shit is


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

fpalm

Total garbage.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Captain Insano said:


> and then you'd have a dozen people bitching about how a guy that small can't hurt a guy of Kane's size


What?


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



AthenaMark said:


> He was winning clean as heel too.


which is why i posted when has he cheated to win??? If you're agreeing with me that's cool but the tone of your post seems like you're not


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

FUCK YOU LAWLER fpalm


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> This forum once Cena interacts with Wyatt..
> 
> Magical.


Tyrion is gonna die from a heart attack..


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

In case you forgot the Bella's are bitches


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just last night, everyone loved brie bella. 

And now... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> This forum once Cena interacts with Wyatt..
> 
> Magical.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So there is 30 mins left plus an overun and we have a divas match, Punk and a Cena match.

So the WWE wasted time on so much crap and they are going to rush the Punk and Cena segements


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn Lawler.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



richyque said:


> HUSKEY HARRIS HUSKEY HARRIS HUSKEY HARRIS


Lolumad?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

yes a butt slip by Brie. She should just get naked


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Every since I watched Total Divas I can't help but look at Natty and feel that she's absolutely miserable on the inside out there.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The Bellas better hope Bryan and Cena don't break up with them. Dat halted push if they do.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Someone needs to punch Lawler in the damn throat. I just...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did Cole just say that Total Divas shit had the highest premier of the year?! Are those numbers even out yet?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SubZero3:16 said:


> Welp the real main event is over now.
> 
> Oh fuck the bellas. fpalm


This.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Different era. Shorter attention span. The writing team is a team of monkeys with typewriters.


I know. :sad:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



H.I.M. said:


> Every since I watched Total Divas I can't help but look at Natty and feel that she's absolutely miserable on the inside out there.


Indeed.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Alot of people? NAME NAMES


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> Ugh. Time to cook my food. This total diva fake drama shit is


You're missing all the action man.Time to promote the show. :vince


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wait two divas matches in one night? what is this shit.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If Natalya loses to this talentless hack, I'll lose what little faith I have left in this useless division.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> The Bellas better hope Bryan and Cena don't break up with them. Dat halted push if they do.


Sadly I think they're both gonna put a ring on it. Though Bryan and Brie together actually don't seem bad


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why couldn't the Wyatt's close out Raw tonight? Why does it always have to be Cena?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So which Bella is Cena screwing? The one with fake tits?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bray Wyatt top 3 on the mic.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is this smackdown?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Someone needs to punch Lawler in the damn throat. I just...


It`s hard to feel bad for him and his bad heart when he says shit like that fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Natayla = not as glamorous...despite having a closet full of Louboutin shoes.

Why, WWE? Why?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Which one..Bryan or Cena is dating the Bella with the bigger tits?? :bosh3


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Were Bryan and Cena on the Divas show?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck this fucking bullshit. That is all.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The bellas suck


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Man the divas act so fake.....in the ring.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This Bella seriously screams like a man.

When was the last time Raw had 2 Diva matches on one show?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



joeycalz said:


> Him, Punk, Heyman, Vince and Sandow make the rest of the roster look like it's amateur hour.


Agreed. Add in Ambrose, though.



Captain Insano said:


> what's he gonna do to kane to make it believable at all? it was kinda botched but tell me how else they're gonna put db over kane?


There's no believability in wrestling left. He can do anything. He should be using that kick to the head as his finish, though.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Brown Horatio said:


> Were Bryan and Cena on the Divas show?


Yes.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



BLEACH said:


> What?


Most places i frequent with the IWC hate on vanilla midgets like DB so sorry if that comes as a surprise to hear that wrestling is about larger than life characters not indy wrestlers. this coming from a huge Dragon mark btw.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This match will never end.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

what is this.... fpalm


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

how does Cole know what's trending worldwide?, this Raw was taped unless "worldwide" means the entire arena who saw this Raw live


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

what in the hell is this crap.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:StephenA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



BLEACH said:


> Wait two divas matches in one night? what is this shit.


Isnt the roster split? I think half the team is on the SD taping, so they have to use the full roster tonight ha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

....WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Losing one match doesn't constitute a burial but given this and total Divas last night, yeah...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The...hell?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh fuck is this ever horrible fpalm. Fuck this shit...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Everyone in the audience want to follow the buzzards out of the arena instead of watching this shit.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

the fuck


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*I was like WTF!?!*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What in the actual fuck?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What



The




Fuck


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



BLEACH said:


> Wait two divas matches in one night? what is this shit.


It's promoting total divas show of course. Quack ..Quack? :lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Tell me Vince still has grudge with the Harts.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

You know what... :cornette


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Worst part of the show. I feel so bad for Nattie.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lol does Vince hate the Hart family THAT much? And isn't Brie Bella the nicer one?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

John Cena is one lucky bastard


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This Total Divas show is going to spill over isn't it.

Kill me.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Me thinks that reference has to do with the show I don't watch.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dafuq


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

RAW is absolutely abysmal. I can't stand this garbage anymore, call me if CM Punk comes out.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Alright, who's the fuck head who thought this abortion of an ending would be a good idea?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

(N)This Diva feud sucks.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I don't want Cena and the Wyatt family in the same state let alone the same ring.

Let's not start any riots.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Kind of hard to see the bellas as a heel when their boyfriends are ultra faces 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

" Quack Quack"???? Le fuck is wrong with this company??


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Really?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What in the blue fuck was that?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I hate everything.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Quack quack!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Now...that's str8 from the mind of Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Quack Quack! What the fuck? :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Piggy James v2


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:aries2 ...


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lol :lol :lmao 

THIS FUCKING SEGMENT/MATCH


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Aw come on WWE that was just disgusting. Nattie deserves better than this.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Does anyone else prefer Nikki over Brie? Even before the fake tits I always thought she was the better of the two.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How embarrassing fpalm


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Brie just de facto put her lips on John Cena's cock


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

SAVE.US.McGUILLICUTTY


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That was the most cringeworthy shit I've ever seen.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The fuck is that?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That was so ass.:lol

Oh yeah Punk is definitely destroying Axel.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bullydully said:


> This Bella seriously screams like a man.
> 
> When was the last time Raw had 2 Diva matches on one show?


I asked the same thing, it seems totally illogical for WWE nowadays but yet again I forgot there's that Total Divas shit going on.


----------



## DiceCult (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

On the bright side, incoming GOAT theme


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

CURTIS THEGOAT AXEL


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That segment just lowered my I.Q. 30 points.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



dan the marino said:


> Did Cole just say that Total Divas shit had the highest premier of the year?! Are those numbers even out yet?


Ya they have overnight ratings. They're incomplete though. 

The hilarious part though is he called it the highest rated premiere on E this year. But how many new shows did E premiere this year? I'd bet that may be the only one.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I don't even know. I don't..I..


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That shit now Axel? fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh and we get to go from Total Diva drama to McGuillicutty. Fantastic.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shucky Ducky Quack Quack


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I hope they don't use that bullshit next week. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



richyque said:


> Quack quack!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The hell was that? fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

tell me i didnt just see that
tell me i didnt just see that


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ChickMagnet12 said:


> What?





unDASHING said:


> the fuck


Is this??!!!!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The show is taped, but the commentary is probably live.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The greatest Intercontinental Champion of all time. 

:heyman2


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Those people who said the WWE was back a few weeks ago jinxed us again.unk3


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BE A STAR:vince2:vince2


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> tell me i didnt just see that
> tell me i didnt just see that


You just didn't see that.

Feel better now?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well that last 5 minutes was a total fucking joke. At least we have the perfect theme coming up :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Heyman :mark:

And Punk attack shouldn't be far away.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Interfering in a match through duck calls....that is new. I'll give it that.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat finish, the fuckery













Bryan D. said:


> Yes.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'd rather have Kelly Kelly over the Bellas any day of the week.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



wrestle_champion said:


> Those people who said the WWE was back a few weeks ago jinxed us again.unk3


Total Divas plugs unk3


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Curtis Axel needs to hold every title. Ever. From every part of the world. Like, every title in history. Not even just in wrestling, like even other sports. Hell, winner of the 2013 spelling bee, Curtis Axel.

He's just THEGOAT.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



wrestle_champion said:


> Those people who said the WWE was back a few weeks ago jinxed us again.unk3


One shitty segment doesn't mean the quality isn't improving. You're not expecting every single segment to be great do you?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Those Duck Dynasty guys should be happy. Dat product placement.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Aesthetic Ray said:


> I don't want Cena and the Wyatt family in the same state let alone the same ring.
> 
> Let's not start any riots.


It could be awesome if they had Cena put the Wyatt's over but we all know that won't happen at all . He will kind of luck bad against them but will never lose clean and end up winning in the end because well :cena2


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This show is bad


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Honestly the bella twins are the two most unlikeable characters in the WWE. I've never met anyone who actually liked their characters.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Hypno said:


> Curtis Axel needs to hold every title. Ever. From every part of the world. Like, every title in history. Not even just in wrestling, like even other sports. Hell, winner of the 2013 spelling bee, Curtis Axel.
> 
> He's just THEGOAT.


Every title at the same time


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

PERFECT THEME SONG.

:axel


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWH HERE WE GO


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

No heat for Axel on a taped show :lmao


----------



## DiceCult (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Hypno said:


> Curtis Axel needs to hold every title. Ever. From every part of the world. Like, every title in history. Not even just in wrestling, like even other sports. Hell, winner of the 2013 spelling bee, Curtis Axel.
> 
> He's just THEGOAT.


There's absolutely no argument against this.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hey remember when R Truth was an awesome heel and then they ruined it and turned him into generic face #1033?


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

wow I didn't think that divas match could get worse and then they bring us this match.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I dig the guy's entrance. All black with a blue glow throughout. Good stuff.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"WWE wants an African American babyface"

*Looks at the walking stereotype of Truth and laughs*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hate Axel, love that song


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck off with the boo's WWE, it's getting ridiculous...

A wild R-Truth appeared!!


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

curtis axel to save the show


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Has that clusterduck of a Divas match ended yet?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How much does it irk Heyman he has to say sports enterainment and not wrestling


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I can barely hear Heyman over the fake boos.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Note to WWE: The editing sucks and is annoying - Your fans


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh R-Truth. You've fallen so far in such little time. What has happened to you...


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What a fucking shit match.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Trifektah said:


> Hey remember when R Truth was an awesome heel and then they ruined it and turned him into generic face #1033?


I miss crazy heel Truth.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That divas match gave me strong "why the fuck am I watching this shit? what am I doing with my life?" vibes.. I can't imagine being a non-wrestling fan and tuning in at that point and trying to make sense of a woman coming out playing a duck caller/kazoo into a microphone.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I love it when Paul Heyman says: BRRRRRRRRRACK LEEEEEEEESNAR.

:brock :heyman


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh look. That guy with that belt with Heyman.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Axel will lift up our spirits high. The crowd looks lost.


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kanefan08 said:


> Note to WWE: The editing sucks and is annoying - Your fans


What editing?

:vince3


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I now just want to stay up just to get all mad about the massive fake pop Cena will be receiving.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Brown Horatio said:


> Dat finish, the fuckery


:lmao


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Trifektah said:


> I'd rather have Kelly Kelly over the Bellas any day of the week.


That's a joke right?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh God he's talking now


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I really wanted to like curtis axel but he is just so terrible.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat non existent foley pop


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



WrestlinFan said:


> One shitty segment doesn't mean the quality isn't improving. You're not expecting every single segment to be great do you?


No, this whole Raw has been dragging. I feel like it's been 10-hours.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Give Axel time. He could grow.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Look at DEM BOOS. Curis is over as fuck, man.

:axel


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is it just me or does Axel look and sound like Mr.Anderson?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Embrace the Ha-.....I mean..Follow the Buzzards Kane!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Put that thing down, Michael. The mic is for big boys.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Have Heyman do an entire promo for the guy only for the guy to talk afterward.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What does he mean "right here in Texas" :lmao you're in Australia Axel.


----------



## DiceCult (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Axel's nowhere near as bad as people are making out.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Divas right to CAW...

This guy










The ratings...










My mood...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Holy fuck the string of atrocious Axel promos continues.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So R-Truth main evented Survivor Series with The Rock?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Axel has a great entrance i'll give him that. 

Did some awful segment happen that i missed?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Mr. More Perfect everybody.


----------



## MrPerfect85 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Joseph92 said:


> I miss crazy heel Truth.


That ******* was hilarious with his imaginary friend


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"More perfect than perfect"?!?! Please Curtis: less chat, more winning..


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

He's more perfect than perfect.

Curtis Axel 2013.

Future president of the world.

#VOTEFORTHEGOAT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Never give the mic to Axel....I mean never


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Truth looks like The Pope D'Angelo Deniro with that hair


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"I'm more perfect...than perfect" :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So is punk not having a promo now?


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lil Jimmy!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I am more perfect than perfect ..classic shit.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

More perfect than perfect! :axel


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is a waste of Heyman's talents being ringside for a jobber vs jobber match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



WrestlinFan said:


> Give Axel time. He could grow.


Maybe like a cancer. He's in his 30s and he ain't getting any younger.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's time for Axel to get the Swagger treatment. Jack let's Coulter do all the talking, Curtis should let Paul.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The Genesis of Curtis Axel..


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



WrestlinFan said:


> Give Axel time. He could grow.


Nah he's just gonna continue to bald


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



DiceCult said:


> Axel's nowhere near as bad as people are making out.


Yeah, he's worse.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

More perfect than perfect? :aries2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Rated R™ said:


> What does he mean "right here in Texas" :lmao you're in Australia Axel.


No, it's in Texas.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AND STOP WITH THE WALRUS. 

FUCK.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I AM MORE PERFECT THAN PERFECT! :lmao

Could've said "I'm more perfect than perfection", but nope.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I like R-Truth but I'm getting tired of him.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> So is punk not having a promo now?


and nobody gives any fucks...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

There's Punk!


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I just want to say thank you WWE. The last couple of weeks I have been talking my friends into watching raw and you keep giving me crap. After tonight's show especially that last divas match I don't know how I can defend you. I guess I should have been smarter and realized tonight would have been taped.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

unk2


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

More perfect than perfect


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Heyman gets me punped and into the whole Curtis Axel gimmick and then he passes the mic.. Every time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BEST IN THE WORLD!!!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOL at Punk chants coming in right before punk comes out

dem pipes


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Arcade said:


> I AM MORE PERFECT THAN PERFECT! :lmao
> 
> Could've said "I'm more perfect than perfection", but nope.


Punk is here to save the day.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Did they just forget the Dq and bell or am I imagining things?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***










Thank you Punk. Bless


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

punk!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

is the ref gonna call for a dq or since a face interfered in a match, its just a no contest


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

CM Punk getting them claws out.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Gotta have that IC champ looking strong.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh shit will Axel be given a decent feud?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao at Heyman running.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Paul running lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hahahahaha the crowd chanting CM Punk but when the camera shows the crowd no one is chanting anything! LoL


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

CM Punk putting the elbows to Heyman's new girl gave me life.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Who said they would lose all respect if AJ got with Big E or any non white guy? I would like to speak to you.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Poor Axel..seems he's just holding the belt...to look pretty :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

so we didnt get a punk promo

FAIL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*"Mo Money, Mo Perfect"* /Diddy and Biggie

*"More Perfect Than Perfect"* /Rob Zombie


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Sweeter than sweet.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena's house is baller as fuck.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Chan Hung said:


> Poor Axel..seems he's just holding the belt...to look pretty :lol


It's working.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

More total divas shit. Not happy with the Bellas bitching taking over TV.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The birthday boy!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

TIME FOR SOME JUAN CHENA ASS KICKING. YOU EXCITED?

:cena2


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena v Ryback in a tables match? Really WWE? REALLY? What exactly is the point in this match?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :lmao at Heyman running.


When he runs his neck jiggles. :lol


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Nice to see Axel putting over talent like Punk.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Joseph92 said:


> Hahahahaha the crowd chanting CM Punk but when the camera shows the crowd no one is chanting anything! LoL


It's all about perception and audio effects!! :vince5


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The only man who is more perfect than perfect is









Charlie Haas


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Expect Cena and Ryback to have the same match they've been having at the house shows over the past 3 months


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Not looking forward to Cena/Ryback. We literally just finished a feud with them, and at Payback they had a tables match as part the the 'Three Stages of Hell'. Fuck.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What if Ryback wins tonight?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What was the point of this RAW? Everything was filler.

It's like they're saving everything for the next two leading to Summerslam.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Any bet Cena wins? :vince


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

10000 credits on Cena winning.

..

oh...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wrestling wise, this Raw actually isn't bad at all, but factor everything else in and it's a standard average episode.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Taking deep breaths preparing myself for this Cena pop.

Gritting my teeth ready for Lawler saying "The Champ is Here"

My body is ready.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Apex Predator said:


> Any bet Cena wins? :vince


I'd bet my balls.

:cena3


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



deadman18 said:


> Who said they would lose all respect if AJ got with Big E or any non white guy? I would like to speak to you.


It's still real to them.unk2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Triple H is here yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Honestly is it even worth my time to watch the last match with Cena. Come on WWE.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



bjnelson19705 said:


> The only man who is more perfect than perfect is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God dammit now i just want to see The Shield against The World's Greatest Tag Team.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They really showing WrestleMania on NBC Saturday?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:berried :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I really think they are going with Orton leaving SS with the WWE title.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Nobody care about Cena beating the GOAT. thanks wwe


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Where are the Trips haters now that DA GAME is in Bryan's corner?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lol Triple H is already 2-1 against Cena,


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince wants Cena to drop his title? Where the heck did this come from?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh crap. Get the fuck out Bryan. HHH's taking your spot.

:HHH2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn Vinnie Mac, lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

THAT picture of Orton in the middle of HHH and Vince hanging up on the wall. HINT HINT


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

GTFO Stephenie.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

stephanie has a more masculine voice now, I think she's been taking some of the supplements HHH is on..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck off Steph.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Planting the seeds for Triple H vs Vince at Survivor Series and corportate Orton.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Don't you dare go near the Beard :bully3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

A corp make over just like steve austin lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Steph...what the actual fuck are you on about?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Who's 31 year old?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Come on Vince you made the birthday boy sad


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Corporate makeover :bryan2


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Im ready for TV gold. Corporate makeover


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Duhfuq? "Corporate makeover"


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh come the fuck on with those cheers


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Uuuughghghghg fuck this McMahon bullshit


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The beard is gonna go?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

D-Bryan with DAT BEARD AND SUIT THO


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> They really showing WrestleMania on NBC Saturday?


It's like a 1 hr promo for wrestlemania

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

even with all the editing the boos are still pretty loud.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Janiel Bryan clap clap clap clap clap


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

THE DOCTOR OF FILLERNOMICS :cena4


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback vs. Cena? No thank you, I will be skipping this match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WWE makes me want to eat my feelings away.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Joseph92 said:


> They really showing WrestleMania on NBC Saturday?


Just that 1 match.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Those "oh so subtle" hints about Corporate Champ Orton just convinced me, red herring, orton won't cash in at summerslam


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Annihilus said:


> stephanie has a more masculine voice now, I think she's been taking some of the supplements HHH is on..


Nah, she is just drinking HHH if you know what I mean. And its having an affect on her because of all the supplments HHH is on.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena running to try and get that Bella stank off himself. It doesn't work like that, Johnny boy.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Inb4 Ryback gets crickets.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So, Vince suddenly hates Cena as champion? wat


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

A corporate makeover? Well he could use a trim to the bread and get his hair trimmed.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.........................BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Now i am just expecting Danie Bryan taking the piss next week being Corporate with a Suit that has Yes! Yes! Yes! on it .


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bryan`s probably going to get a goatee/short hair combo


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Time for my 16 minute piss break.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I hate Ryback more than Cena. And that's saying a lot.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They really need that many damn tables?


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Am I the only one who enjoys Cena/Ryback matches?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



wrestle_champion said:


> It's still real to them.unk2


(Y)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Get out of my damn face lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao They're showing it again.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback acting like a prison bully.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince hating Cena isn't a complete surprise. He replied on Cena in 11 only to be let down. And in reality Cena does walk around like he owns the place, and Vince has a huge ego.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Be a star Ryback. Why he gotta bully people like Waz Perviz?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I like that fake t shirt throwing by cena and the camera editing out the fan throwing it back


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So is Bryan going to get a "CORPORATE HAIRCUT?!?"


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Holy shit did anyone notice the 9 year old girl literally vibrating in place because of Cena taking his shirt off?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback could of went so far. This whole heel turn is pointless.


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This Raw seems off for some reason


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



y2j4lyf said:


> I hate Ryback more than Cena. And that's saying a lot.


Ryback is so bad it makes me laugh.

Cena is so bad it still makes me fpalm.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bryan D. said:


> I'd bet my balls.
> 
> :cena3


Be prepared to cash in.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Ratman said:


> They really need that many damn tables?


I was thinking that. 

I have to admit, Ryback's trash talking is pretty comical. I hope that's what their going for.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

210% chance cena wins clean and further buries ryback


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I remember when everyone here loved Ryback and wanted him to get over back when he was in the Nexus... Seriously the reason you should hate Ryback now is how much Creative has fucked him over. Hopefully this Bully gimmick works otu for the guy.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why did they take away everything unique about Ryback? He's now billed as from Las Vegas instead of Sin City, and no longer has Feed Me More in his theme.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why would you need to pull out another table?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lol @ Ryback


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I love the fake Cena Cena chant, sounds like a bunch of teenies.

And WTF is with the editing, they didnt even announce it, they just cut to an ad.

guess Jerry and cole forget to mention it


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Young kids and woman screaming Cena's name. Just stop editing that shit in WWE. My ears are bleeding!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Uh......


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

those are some cheap tables


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WTF kind of edit was that?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOL!!!!!


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hey WWE, way to edit out the Cena Sucks! Cena isn't the most polarizing superstar anymore.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TheJonGuthrie said:


> This Raw seems off for some reason


It's not a live Raw brother. It's taped.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well that was an odd place to go to commercial...with Lawler in mid-sentence.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

:lmao What kind of editing is this


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh god :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That's one commercial break I'll gladly accept.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Edited crowds + Ryback and Cena in the main event = Worst RAW ever.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Abrupt commercial break after Ryback had to break the table awkwardly for no reason.

Why the fuck am I not playing Shadow of the Colossus instead.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Commercial cut just like that? This is some TNA level of production.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



darkguy said:


> Vince hating Cena isn't a complete surprise. He replied on Cena in 11 only to be let down. And in reality Cena does walk around like he owns the place, and Vince has a huge ego.


lol Cena's more heel than the heel Vince.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What the fuck kind of commercial break is that?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Umm did they just fuck up the cut to ads? I'm on the edge by the way, will Cena overcome the odds?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> Well that was an odd place to go to commercial...with Lawler in mid-sentence.



Perfect time to cut to commercial if you ask me, when Lawler is speaking.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> Well that was an odd place to go to commercial...with Lawler in mid-sentence.


Thats how every commercial break should be.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This show was good but it felt kinda weird. I hate taped shows, really.



SideTableDrawer said:


> Is next week's Raw taped also?


Nope.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is next week's Raw taped also?


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AWFUL TUESDAY NIGHT RAW!


Dammnit Vince McMehon!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What am I doing with my life? This makes me miserable :lmao


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena just tried to grab a table from under the ring. The 400 in the entrance way weren't good enough?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Arthurgos said:


> I remember when everyone here loved Ryback and wanted him to get over back when he was in the Nexus... Seriously the reason you should hate Ryback now is how much Creative has fucked him over. Hopefully this Bully gimmick works otu for the guy.


People here wanted this guy to get over? 





unk2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



H.I.M. said:


> What the fuck kind of commercial break is that?


its the kind when you have a taped raw and live commentary.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Arthurgos said:


> I remember when everyone here loved Ryback and wanted him to get over back when he was in the Nexus... Seriously the reason you should hate Ryback now is how much Creative has fucked him over. Hopefully this Bully gimmick works otu for the guy.


That's the IWC hivemind for ya!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lawler speaking, Ryback and Cena in the ring, perfect time to call it a wrap. Too much fail going on at the same time.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Between Ryback and Cena I don't know who will sell this match better :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Can we come back to someone thru a table? No?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's like they've randomly got someone off the street to edit this tonight.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> Well that was an odd place to go to commercial...with Lawler in mid-sentence.


They should cut King's mic off at mid-sentence.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

love how the table just breaks part when it hits the ring LOL


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That cut to commercial


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn, those stairs looked lame


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena made that step spot look so fake. He basically ran into it.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Lawler acknowledged being cut off. What if that was a way to make it seem live? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Brown Horatio said:


> It's like they've randomly got someone off the street to edit this tonight.


Like I said early its just some fans WWE13 creative a storyline edit of Raw and they went with that. That is why its so choppy


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

can someone teach john how to run through the steel stairs...ugh just awful


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> Cena made that step spot look so fake. He basically ran into it.


Cena's expressions make me laugh at how fake they are! :cena4


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Yeah Cole, hes def not gonna use that as a weapon you fucking moron. Nice burial attempt though.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> Cena made that step spot look so fake. He basically ran into it.


Does that really surprise you?


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LETS GO RYBACK. YOU GOT THIS!!!!!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lol, that kid yelling RYBACK RULES and CENA SUCKS into the silence :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That fake crowd noise is just so awful

I love how the Cena sucks chants start one second then its just cut off ha


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

To be fair, Ryback plays a pretty good heel when he's not huffing and puffing and being booked as a whiny bitch. However, coincidentally so, his booking is still awful. Idk, I feel like Ryback could be someone I could legit boo for good reason if he was booked as an actual bully.
:bully4


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

13 children singing lets go cena , 8 adults chanting cena sucks


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn I just noticed how they don't have any major storyline for this summer. They used to have huge story lines each summer. I'm guessing they just got too lazy.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This commentary fpalm


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback talking shit in the middle of the match again :lol


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> People here wanted this guy to get over?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone was high on him and Tarver so yeah . Everyone wants to see some Skipback. FEED ME MORE YEPYEPYEP !


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



VGooBUG said:


> can someone teach john how to run through the steel stairs...ugh just awful


All part of that epic story-telling.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Those must be super duper tables under the ring.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao at the edited Cena sucks chants, they're louder than that.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

this sucks


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why the fuck is this main event happening? The show hasn't been terrible considering it was pre-taped and in a hick town, but there really is no need for Cena and Ryback to be wrestling again. This is worse than HHH-Lesnar.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena selling is no surprise.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Do you guys think Jerry will ever just be fired? I don't get what WWE sees in him


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> Cena made that step spot look so fake. He basically ran into it.


He shoulder bumps the thing it's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

damn is cena trying to kill ryback with that table


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This raw has been dragging on forever


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Edgehead41190 said:


> Damn I just noticed how they don't have any major storyline for this summer. They used to have huge story lines each summer. I'm guessing they just got too lazy.


I think it's supposed to bee the HHH/Vince story but they are very bad at booking it


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

inb4 Hornswoggle


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hornswoggle has kidnapped Ryback


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena always fucking jumps into spears and it pisses me off. Looks so awkward.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So why go under the ring for tables if they're lining the ramp.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

Cena can't absorb spear at all either

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Yeah, like that's going to happen Cole. :cena3


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lmao, how many tables do they need?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"Steel" steps bend when they hit cena


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> I think it's supposed to bee the HHH/Vince story but they are very bad at booking it


Yeah, I forgot about that till I saw that segment with them. It looks pointless in my view.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BAWHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Hypno said:


> To be fair, Ryback plays a pretty good heel when he's not huffing and puffing and being booked as a whiny bitch. However, coincidentally so, his booking is still awful. Idk, I feel like Ryback could be someone I could legit boo for good reason if he was booked as an actual bully.
> :bully4


He's been good as a heel, even better now as a bully (seems like an asshole) but sadly it's his booking. It's good that they've had him main event these last two weeks though


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If I wasnt on vacation I would turn off my tv.


----------



## DiceCult (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

More important than this, are those Doritos any good?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Can we just end this match already?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> I think it's supposed to bee the HHH/Vince story but they are very bad at booking it


Either very bad or just taking it slow...


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> So why go under the ring for tables if they're lining the ramp.


Sometimes the superstars got to pee. :lol seen it in interviews.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> So why go under the ring for tables if they're lining the ramp.


Maybe he is to winded to walk al the way up the ramp to get a table?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao at this staredown. WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The dumbass overshot him lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

love how ryback threw cena over the table instead of just dropping him

its really sad we go from that amazing DB main event last week esp with that amazing match with cesero to this crap

DB could put on a better match with a broomstick than this match with ryback and cena


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena and those silly Hulkamaniac expressions :hogan


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

wut


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



darkguy said:


> Do you guys think Jerry will ever just be fired? I don't get what WWE sees in him


Hate to sound cynical, and I'm pleased he recovered, but after the heart scare I think they couldn't fire king now.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

:lmao seriously?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

GOAT staredown.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

da fuq am i watching?


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Goodness gracious me...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao wtf is this? A steel steps fight :lmao


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is something you'd expect from a video game fpalm


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Can we just end this match already?


It's the last match of the night on a taped show. And you're complaining? You know you don't have to watch it, right? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BEST MATCH EVER!!!!!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What are they doing dammit?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Awkward cringe worthy shit going on fpalm


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Torture the human to watch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

But I thought only Brock Lesnar fell to Steel Steps?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> So why go under the ring for tables if they're lining the ramp.


Must be some high-quality tables under that ring.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is so lame i cant stop laughing lol :lol 

Almost cringeworthy...wrestlecrap match stuff :lol :cheer


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



birthday_massacre said:


> love how ryback threw cena over the table instead of just dropping him


Imagine a last man standing match between these two no seller's.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

bah gawd!

and something about mudholes


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lol, that was actually pretty fun to watch


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

who decided this was the way to end RAW.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lol at the way he jumped to the ring


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Overrun on a taped show? 

Is it really overrun then?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Super Cena incoming.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao They have no clue what they are doing. That staredown into picking up steel steps is the most wonderfully awkward moment ever :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

A lot of fucking whiners on tonight. Why dont you go do something else if its SO hard to watch?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

why don't they just do a suplex or bodyslam threw a table.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So much bitching. That's actually a fun match.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Apex Predator said:


> Imagine a last man standing match between these two no seller's.


Extreme Rules 2013.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



BLEACH said:


> *Awkward cringe worthy shit going on* fpalm


Exactly...kind of childish yet silly..but i cant stop laughing at this wrestlecrap of a match :russo


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Now we just need Cena to be thrown through the table and then through the crowd.. Then begin hovering all over the entire arena and we have ourselves a amazing WWE 13 match !! :cena


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

are you fucking kidding me I just fell asleep again during the Del Rio match and just now woke up this has happened three weeks straight :no:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh no....


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Buckley said:


> A lot of fucking whiners on tonight. Why dont you go do something else if its SO hard to watch?


lol where have you been all my life


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DB vs Kane should have ended raw


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This match is the shits.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

OH MY GOD JAWN CENA WINS OUT OF NOWHERE!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is it me or does RYBACK's face kinda look like the BIG SHOW's?!?! : : :


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

finally


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Buckley said:


> A lot of fucking whiners on tonight. Why dont you go do something else if its SO hard to watch?


It's like it's mandatory for them to watch it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

CENAWINS!

THE WINNER OF THIS MATCH.....Jeeeeeeyawn Ceeeeeeena!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shocker!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

CENA WINS LOL


:cena


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*BAH GAWD, HE DID IT, HE DID IT!*


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena wins :russo


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Buckley said:


> A lot of fucking whiners on tonight. Why dont you go do something else if its SO hard to watch?


Seriously, no one is forcing them.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

"CENA WINS LOL!"


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Of course Cean just had to win didn't he.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is actually the first Ryback/Cena match I've payed attention to. It's actually entertaining. Considering they've had like 100 Tables matches at live shows by now, I would hope they could have some good chemistry in it.

Cena won though.

This whole thing is STOOOOPIDD


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

nothing new.... Cena wins....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

CENA OVERCOMES THE ODDS!


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

As predictible as it gets but fun TV quality match nonetheless

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well that was a totally unexpected finish. Didn't see it coming.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

overcomin those mother f'n odds!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:yes :yes


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena wins yet again, can't say I didn't see this coming from a mile away.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DB IS STEALING CENA'S SPOTLIGHT GOD DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> Extreme Rules 2013.


I really tried to forget 3 stages of hell match at ER.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Daniel Bryan!!!!! we are saved!!!!


LOL at DB teasing cena with the title


----------



## DiceCult (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Looking good with that title D Bry


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:yes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Buckley said:


> A lot of fucking whiners on tonight. Why dont you go do something else if its SO hard to watch?


We're here every Monday night. Deal.
We like being tortured. Deal with that too.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And here we go with the yes crap.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

HIT HIM BRYAN!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bryan out to close the show


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Here's hoping this is as close to the WWE Championship as Bryan ever gets.


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Firemans carry through a table.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I like when Henry handed Cena the belt, Cena got WSS for his troubles. 

Bryan does the same thing, and Cena tries to grab the belt again.

What an idiot


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Orton is so walking out Staples Center with that belt.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And here comes the complaints of Cena winning WHEN HES THE WWE CHAMPION. If Punk was Champion he'd be winning every RAW match clean and you would all be so happy you'd cum in your pants.

The double standard is fucking laughable.



Amber B said:


> We're here every Monday night. Deal.
> We like being tortured. Deal with that too.



Then you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bryan D. said:


> So much bitching. That's actually a fun match.


Agreed


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I cannot wait till the day that Cena is gone.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Apex Predator said:


> I really tried to forget 3 stages of hell match at ER.


Wut. ER 2013 was last man standing. Payback had the three stages match.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Same ending two weeks ago,


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bryan is definitely more over than Cena :bryan


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Here's hoping this is as close to the WWE Championship as Bryan ever gets.


Nah homie :bryan


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Apex Predator said:


> I really tried to forget 3 stages of hell match at ER.


Three Stages of Hell was at Payback. LMS at Extreme Rules.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

well that was a shit RAW


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Welp tonight was fun, SEE YA NEXT WEEK EVERYONE.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena overcomes the odds and so will Bryan. It's time for a change. (Y)


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Either Orton will cash in or Bryan will get that makeover and be Vince's corporate champion. I can't see Orton in that role. 

When it comes to the preservation of popularity, Cena will always come first. They'll risk Bryan's.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

You think ortons emblems on the belt when he wins will be a pot leaf and a joint?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

John Cena just snapped.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Good show. Not great. Not bad.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Buckley said:


> And here comes the complaints of Cena winning WHEN HES THE WWE CHAMPION. If Punk was Champion he'd be winning every RAW match clean and you would all be so happy you'd cum in your pants.
> 
> The double standard is fucking laughable.


thing is punk is entertaining and isn't shoved down peoples throats


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Bryan massively outpopping Cena on a taped show in Shitsville, Texas. Has to count for something.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Here's hoping this is as close to the WWE Championship as Bryan ever gets.


Wow really? Whats wrong with the hottest wrestler today being WWE champion?


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Buckley said:


> And here comes the complaints of Cena winning WHEN HES THE WWE CHAMPION. If Punk was Champion he'd be winning every RAW match clean and you would all be so happy you'd cum in your pants.
> 
> The double standard is fucking laughable..



Oooooh go hustle ,loyalty and respect somewhere will you.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

John Cena is the mutherfucking odds. Remember he had to overcome himself in order to beat The Rock.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

At least Cena and Bryan aren't acting like best buds as much now which is an improvement


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Decent RAW overall. I am certainly looking forward to it being live again though. This felt odd.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well that match was silly, lol. 

At least I got to see DB punk Cena at the end. That was nice.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/wwe-monday-night-raw-7292013-results.html

Overall thoughts: I didn't like this show. I hate the McMahon/DB/Cena storyline and all of the matches had stupid finishes. The show also dragged.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bryan D. said:


> John Cena just snapped.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Synax said:


> Orton is so walking out Staples Center with that belt.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I can see the Cena vs Bryan match being insanely awesome (like Brock vs Eddie) with it having Bryan beating Cena clean getting even more over than ever and a insane crowd reaction (bigger than Punk beating Cena) then having Vince come out with Orton (with him cashing in). That would be one hell of a insane Heel turn i have to say.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Good show. Nice opening segment, lots of fun matches and nice staredown between Bryan and Cena at the end. Cena just snapped. Inb4 someone opens a thread about Cena turning heel at Summerslam.

:cena3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Wow really? Whats wrong with the hottest wrestler today being WWE champion?


I don't like him, that's what's wrong with it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



rzombie1988 said:


> I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here:
> http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/wwe-monday-night-raw-7292013-results.html
> 
> Overall thoughts: I didn't like this show. I hate the McMahon/DB/Cena storyline and all of the matches had stupid finishes. The show also dragged.
> ...


Reviewing RAW with dem illegal streams.

Does anyone actually click on this dudes link when he posts it every week? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



WrestlinFan said:


>


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't like him, that's what's wrong with it.


:kobe


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



rzombie1988 said:


> I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here:
> http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/wwe-monday-night-raw-7292013-results.html
> 
> Overall thoughts: I didn't like this show. I hate the McMahon/DB/Cena storyline and all of the matches had stupid finishes. The show also dragged.
> ...


What's wrong with the finishes? Bella-Nattie was stupid but there was nothing wrong with the other finishes.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Not lying. I'm watch Total Divas right now. I guess we have our guilty pleasures.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't like him, that's what's wrong with it.


Deal with it unk2


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

AJ looks sexy when she's mad. Wasn't a bad raw.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


>


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bryan D. said:


>


Badassmaga is all i see here... RIP !


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty bad show tonight. Definitely a step down from the past few weeks but that divas stuff, filler matches, and laughable main event were all pretty bad. The ridiculously lazy editing and pipped in crowd reactions weren't helping either.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


>


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bryan D. said:


>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



hazuki said:


> Deal with it unk2


You know, I might be able to tolerate it just enough if this forum wasn't infested with the worst Daniel Bryan marks known to man.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That felt like the longest Raw of all time.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Cena not in his ring gear? This Total Divas crap can't be real. :cena2


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

dan the marino said:


> Pretty terrible show tonight. Definitely a step down from the past few weeks but that divas stuff, filler matches, and laughable main event were all pretty bad. The ridiculously lazy editing and pipped in crowd reactions weren't helping either.


You got to expect that from a taped show. One thing WWE is missing is momentum. Hopefully next week makes us forget quack..quack.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


>


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


>


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

First RAW in a while that I missed by choice.

Just didn't seem like much was going to happen via a taping. Plus I read spoilers and decided to skip this week.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL Ratchet TV.


bruno lemat said:


> He's a futur of wwe,now is the best technical wrestler in wwe,he's ring is great and he reacted the crowd unlike damien sandow who is boring in the ring.


Don't argue with him. It's not worth it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bruno lemat said:


> He's a futur of wwe,now is the best technical wrestler in wwe,he's ring is great and he reacted the crowd unlike damien sandow who is boring in the ring.


This isn't ROH, stop trying to ruin the WWE by turning it into that. There's more to wrestling than who can do the tightest fucking headlocks. Or at least there used to be, I'm not so sure anymore since fans like you are trying to sabotage the core principles of the business and turn WWE into a show where nothing but boring, dull ass workrate gets somebody over.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I fell asleep like six times during that Raw


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



leon79 said:


>


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



leon79 said:


>


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

leon79 said:


>


I sigged that shit yo.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Apex Predator said:


> You got to expect that from a taped show. One thing WWE is missing is momentum. Hopefully next week makes us forget quack..quack.


I don't think the main issue was being taped though. That was just the icing on the cake. I can usually put that aside but the show itself was just pretty uneventful at the best of times.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Fresh Dougie said:


> First RAW in a while that I missed by choice.
> 
> Just didn't seem like much was going to happen via a taping. Plus I read spoilers and decided to skip this week.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You missed the divas action man. Two matches!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



WrestlinFan said:


>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bruno lemat said:


> Maybe but in the ring he's great.


SO. WHAT.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Bryan D. said:


>


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

dan the marino said:


> I don't think the main issue was being taped though. That was just the icing on the cake. I can usually put that aside but the show itself was just pretty uneventful at the best of times.


Poor editing, two divas matches, Total divas ads, predictable main event. Besides that what you enjoyed on raw? :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

attitude era is back, Total Diva's is tv-14


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro, thoughts on Barrett losing to Rhodes like a geek?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

leon79 said:


>





Lord Flvcko said:


>


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This total diva show is so stupid


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bryan D. said:


>












My last one lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Pyro, thoughts on Barrett losing to Rhodes like a geek?


I don't know if I should even let you bait me in like that, but I'll humor you. You know I don't like it, but it is what it is. It's been happening forever, I'm completely numb to it now, I had no reaction. It's going to happen every week until he quits. 



bruno lemat said:


> So that's why everyone loves him:he's great in the ring and reacted the crowd.


I know why everyone loves him. And it's wrong. It goes against everything the business was founded on. This is NOT an Indy fed. Stop trying to turn it into one. In ring performance has never mattered before and it shouldn't start now.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

leon79 said:


> My last one lol


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This isn't ROH, stop trying to ruin the WWE by turning it into that. There's more to wrestling than who can do the tightest fucking headlocks. Or at least there used to be, I'm not so sure anymore since fans like you are trying to sabotage the core principles of the business and turn WWE into a show where nothing but boring, dull ass workrate gets somebody over.


Bryan is a lot more entertaining and charismatic than Bret Hart, who is considered a legend in WWE. In fact Bryan's ring style isn't at all technical these days, I can't stand workrate marks but I'm able to enjoy Bryan's performances and clearly others feel the same as evidenced by the fact that he massively outpopped John Cena on a taped show in one of the most backwater arenas WWE is likely to visit.

I really think that you need to get past your preconceptions here. Bryan is far more than a Tyson Kidd clone, there's no way he would have gotten over to this extent even with the most casual of audiences if that's all he was. Maybe he was bland when he started out, but he's become far more than that.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> You missed the divas action man. Two matches!


And they probably were a combined * 1/2. Or no?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone know why they taped tonight's RAW? They better not be taping RAW next week too.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Pyro, thoughts on Barrett losing to Rhodes like a geek?


I feel like sneaking backstage and beating him up for his lunch money.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This isn't ROH, stop trying to ruin the WWE by turning it into that. There's more to wrestling than who can do the tightest fucking headlocks. Or at least there used to be, I'm not so sure anymore since fans like you are trying to sabotage the core principles of the business and turn WWE into a show where nothing but boring, dull ass workrate gets somebody over.



Did you really just describe Daniel Bryan's workrate as dull and boring? Are you insane?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

One more


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Barrett is going to job every week as long as Vince is da boss.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/29/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You know, I might be able to tolerate it just enough if this forum wasn't infested with the worst Daniel Bryan marks known to man.


Says the man who just wants promo after promo. I still don't get why people give you the time of day after all these years. Bryan is awesome cause he wrestle's up a storm and guess what Pyro, he get's a crowd reaction. But of course you don't care you just want a guy to talk for 20 minutes.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Fresh Dougie said:


> And they probably were a combined * 1/2. Or no?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The twins said Quack Quack and blowed a duck caller. Ratings tanked and bathroom breaks were given.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Fresh Dougie said:


> And they probably were a combined * 1/2. Or no?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That 2nd Divas match almost put me in chemo ark2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

x78 said:


> Bryan is a lot more entertaining and charismatic than Bret Hart, who is considered a legend in WWE. In fact Bryan's ring style isn't at all technical these days, I can't stand workrate marks but I'm able to enjoy Bryan's performances and clearly others feel the same as evidenced by the fact that he massively outpopped John Cena on a taped show in one of the most backwater arenas WWE is likely to visit.
> 
> I really think that you need to get past your preconceptions here. Bryan is far more than a Tyson Kidd clone, there's no way he would have gotten over to this extent even with the most casual of audiences if that's all he was. Maybe he was bland when he started out, but he's become far more than that.


Bryan is a lot more entertaining and charismatic than Bret Hart, but the ONLY reason Bret Hart was a star is because all the real stars left and they had nobody else, so they just threw up their hands and said let's put the belt on the guy who has the best matches. And it nearly bankrupted the company. Bryan is getting pushed when they have other people who could take that spot. 

It's not a preconception, it's a conception. He's boring RIGHT NOW. I'm not judging him today by what he did 3 years ago. I didn't like Bray Wyatt or CM Punk when they started out, either, I hated them, BUT, they won me over because I'm open minded and if someone becomes genuinely great as a character/on the mic, I will recognize it and give them a second chance. Daniel BORING has not done that.



Alkomesh2 said:


> Did you really just describe Daniel Bryan's workrate as dull and boring? Are you insane?


No, his workrate's fucking incredible. It's his personality I can't stand. And no, no matter HOW good someone is as a wrestler, it won't win me over. It's all about personality.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

straightedge891 said:


> That 2nd Divas match almost put me in chemo ark2


Damn.

What were the matches (can't remember the spoilers)?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Lord Flvcko said:


>


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bryan is a lot more entertaining and charismatic than Bret Hart, but the ONLY reason Bret Hart was a star is because all the real stars left and they had nobody else, so they just threw up their hands and said let's put the belt on the guy who has the best matches. Bryan is getting pushed when they have other people who could take that spot.
> 
> It's not a preconception, it's a conception. He's boring RIGHT NOW. I didn't like Bray Wyatt or CM Punk when they started out, either, I hated them, BUT, they won me over because I'm open minded and if someone becomes genuinely great as a character or on the mic, I will recognize it. Daniel BORING has not done that.
> 
> ...


It shows how fucking dumb you are when you say the guy has no personality, you so backward in your thoughts that's just amazing to me. You don't like the guy that's fair enough but to say he's not charismatic and is boring. He's the only guy along with Punk to get crazy reactions from the crowd and his matches are the only ones these days to get the crowd to react. I think you're either deaf dumb and blind. You say you are a Punk fan then complain to other about not wanting WWE to be like ROH, but Punk is a former ROH champ.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL at Bret Hart "nearly bankrupting" the WWE.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Does anyone know why they taped tonight's RAW? They better not be taping RAW next week too.


.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

bruno lemat said:


> If i good read you says bret is boring now?Lol look is match with stone cold, is the best match in history and bret hart is the second best wreslter in the ring after stone cold now and before.
> And Daniel bryan personality is great,is funny and reacted the crowd and he's charimatica.


Here Pyro likes Wade Barret, just shows his taste of wrestler. Don't argue with him it's a lost cause.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

How were they able to mention the tweets and what's trending if this show was taped......

And anyone else think the audience was confused during the entire Sandow-Rhodes segment. People probably sitting there like "Gulf of Mexico...What is he talking about?"

In WWEs mind,they're probably hoping WWE Universe is saying "Gulf of Mexico...Did I miss something? I knew I should've downloaded the WWE APP!"


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

This RAW was filler, just something to fill in this week's airtime. Nothing to see here; move along.

The next two weeks, however, we'll see Brock on the shows, so it should be more eventful.


----------



## Maag (Jul 23, 2013)

I will admit I looked at the spoilers before the show but regardless I couldn't take tonight's show seriously. The Kane Bryan match was pointless, the backstage scenes (every single one) were pointless and not to mention a main event that made even less sense. Tonight we saw three potential summerslam matches but why? Aj kaitlyn, usos mark henry against the shield, and ziggler big e. I don't see the point of having these matches on this Raw. Another thing that was cringe worthy was the post production mess this raw was, pretty sure crowd shots were used from a different taping when Bryan was doing the "yes" routine as the crowd was still when panned out but were going nuts in the cut scenes. Along with odd commercial breaks with no warning. I very well could be mistaken this is just my thoughts.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> You don't like the guy that's fair enough but to say he's not charismatic and is boring.


Is it REALLY fair enough that I don't like the guy? What reason should I give then that is acceptable to you? You expect me to think he's perfect in every aspect of the business and not like him.....just because? fpalm Bullshit, you can't STAND the fact that ANYONE doesn't think Daniel Bryan is the greatest wrestler to ever exist.

I never said he had no charisma, btw. Not once. But having SOME (nowhere near as much as his marks think) charisma doesn't automatically mean he's not boring.



> You say you are a Punk fan then complain to other about not wanting WWE to be like ROH, but Punk is a former ROH champ.


Because Punk doesn't represent the Indies. Just because you happen to get your start on the Indies (and to be fair, where else would you get it from) doesn't mean you represent the Indies. CM Punk is a guy that fits perfectly in WWE, he's got the style, he's got the mic skills, he's got the confidence, he's got the aura, etc. Daniel Bryan is a guy who doesn't have one quality in him that makes people associate him with what the WWE looks for and has historically pushed. If he wasn't "BRYAN FUCKING DANIELSON", he could be the exact same talent and he wouldn't even be half as over. He's an Indy guy who the IWC is trying to turn into the face of WWE.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

That Tables match was hilarious.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL at Bret Hart "nearly bankrupting" the WWE.


It is true breh. Bret was over but never could draw and believe it or not, Kevin Nash in his first 7 months as the top star increased WWF business over Bret's. Scumbag meltzer though is close with bret and hates Nash, so he decided to push Nash as the lowest drawing champion with the IWC when really he wasn't.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Do they really wanna see Daniel Bryan in a suit lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why are you guys even bothering with Pyro? 



Mqwar said:


> It is true breh. Bret was over but never could draw and believe it or not, Kevin Nash in his first 7 months as the top star increased WWF business over Bret's. Scumbag meltzer though is close with bret and hates Nash, so he decided to push Nash as the lowest drawing champion with the IWC when really he wasn't.


LOL at your conspiracy theories.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

No conspiracy. Just stating the facts. IWC is so dumb that Meltzer easily manipulates most of them, if not all.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

dxbender said:


> How were they able to mention the tweets and what's trending if this show was taped......


They re-record audio. They also do it for video packages where they have wrestlers repeat a certain line that was said on one of the shows, that way they can hve the audio without the crowd noise.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mqwar said:


> No conspiracy. Just stating the facts. IWC is so dumb that Meltzer easily manipulates most of them, if not all.


I'm pretty sure even Nash admitted to being a low drawing champion.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I'm pretty sure even Nash admitted to being a low drawing champion.


No he didn't. He's admitted before that he drew 100 million dollars a year. And he bases everything on the euro.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

hardyorton said:


> It shows how fucking dumb you are when you say the guy has no personality, you so backward in your thoughts that's just amazing to me. You don't like the guy that's fair enough but to say he's not charismatic and is boring. He's the only guy along with Punk to get crazy reactions from the crowd and his matches are the only ones these days to get the crowd to react. I think you're either deaf dumb and blind. You say you are a Punk fan then complain to other about not wanting WWE to be like ROH, but Punk is a former ROH champ.


I'm not trying to start anything, but how do you figure that getting cheered somehow equates to having a personality?

Everyone has a personality, that's just the way of life. Whether its boring or exciting is subjective. Pyro thinks Bryan's is boring, that's his view on it. 

My problem with Bryan is that whenever we get a chance to see some actual character progression (which would give us some actual insight into him and develop his personality), they just go straight back to those idiotic YES chants and make him look like some catchphrase spewing buffoon who exists solely to scream a word at the top of his lungs. I'd like for them to simply do a sit down interview with JR or something and let the fans have some insight into how Bryan actually is. Hear him talk for 5-10 minutes without some stupid garbage getting in the way.

Right now, he's like the wrestling equivalent of Gangnam Style. He stumbled onto something that was a hit, people bought it like hot cakes, he's become extremely popular, but ultimately, there's little substance to it and its just the flavor of the month that will eventually die out to a short life span. Or it'll become the next What chant and start driving people insane due to how annoying it is. Either way, its a bad thing.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> I'm not trying to start anything, but how do you figure that getting cheered somehow equates to having a personality?
> 
> Everyone has a personality, that's just the way of life. Whether its boring or exciting is subjective. Pyro thinks Bryan's is boring, that's his view on it.
> 
> ...


It's really hard to accept the point that someone is claiming that Daniel Bryan is boring. His matches are amazing, and the fans seems to really like him. It seems to me the scales of charisma are really tipping in his favor. So what if "Yes" chants are the thing? This is professional wrestling. People chanted "What?" for way too long. Daniel Bryan has range, and he has given plenty of character progression during his run in the WWE. Have you listened to his promos? What substance is lacking in his popularity. He is easily the best wrestler on this side of the planet, and is loved by the fans. People just have a hard time realizing that a guy like Daniel Bryan is a success story.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> I'm not trying to start anything, but how do you figure that getting cheered somehow equates to having a personality?
> 
> Everyone has a personality, that's just the way of life. Whether its boring or exciting is subjective. Pyro thinks Bryan's is boring, that's his view on it.
> 
> ...


Ko Bossy I was liking you there for a while. I rather have JR's view on things then you mate have you worked in the wrestling business for 40 odd years he praises him week after week, telling Wrestler's to look at his work ethic. The crowd react to him when most faces get booed out of the building, that's been happening 2 years now even when he was a heel. To say he's a fad is simply been downright disrespectful of Bryan's talent's. How is he a Flavour of the month Bossy? He's been over the last two years you point makes no sense. It's not like this was overnight. He got himself notice with a Chant that is his and with a look that's bought in money. He's the best in ring talent WWE has. You want a This is your life segment with him explaining everything about him for Ko Bossy, everyone has seen him grow in the WWE into it's biggest star right now. 

Bryan has personality and charisma that's why he's over with the crowd. Why is that so hard to understand?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Not everyone has to bow down to Daniel Bryan. I find him highly entertaining, but his fans on here take it too far.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

hardyorton said:


> Ko Bossy I was liking you there for a while. I rather have JR's view on things then you mate have you worked in the wrestling business for 40 odd years he praises him week after week, telling Wrestler's to look at his work ethic. The crowd react to him when most faces get booed out of the building, that's been happening 2 years now even when he was a heel. To say he's a fad is simply been downright disrespectful of Bryan's talent's. How is he a Flavour of the month Bossy? He's been over the last two years you point makes no sense. It's not like this was overnight. He got himself notice with a Chant that is his and with a look that's bought in money. He's the best in ring talent WWE has. You want a This is your life segment with him explaining everything about him for Ko Bossy, everyone has seen him grow in the WWE into it's biggest star right now.
> 
> Bryan has personality and charisma that's why he's over with the crowd. Why is that so hard to understand?


#Mark


4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Not everyone has to bow down to Daniel Bryan. I find him highly entertaining, but his fans on here take it too far.


Exactly, one of my favorites on the current roster actually, but his marks are bad, not quite Punk mark levels yet tho.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Not everyone has to bow down to Daniel Bryan. I find him highly entertaining, but his fans on here take it too far.


Say's the Punk fan 

Not Bow down to him but we will pull someone out when they are wrong. Just like you would for Punk.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> #Mark
> 
> Exactly,
> one of my favorites on the current roster actually, but his marks are bad, not quite Punk mark levels yet tho.


You are a mark yourself you gobshite. Everyone on IWC is.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

People are looking at it the wrong way. I see where KO Bossy is coming from, I like Bryan and have a lot oftime and respect for his work and talent. But the whole 'YES' chant thing is becoming ridiculous, sure it gets everyone of there chairs and popping, but I honestly can't take him serious at times. In the middle of intense moments like when he was announced to face Cena he just stared Cena and the face and started going off like a wild goat screaming YES!

At the moment it's the hottest thing in the business but it's not gonna last forever and what happens when it dies out and is dead?
Will anyone take him seriously? Its a huge phase for him but he needs some serious character progression if he wants to stay where he is.

No one has knocked his in ring work and capabilities because only someone blind or delusional enough to say he isn't an amazing in ring talent is ridiculous. 
But peopl get so defensive when they knock his gimmick of persona. He needs some serious character progression to become a full time main eventer in my eyes.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

I think Bryan is so exciting in terms of ring work, that people are starting to just love him no matter what his gimmick might be... that says a lot to me, for once, people are appreciating a great wrestler, above everything else. Isn't this what you guys want? lol.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

is it like a new thing to have hardyorton in here at the end of every week making little to no sense and saying how much he hates everyone for not sucking Bryan's dick hard enough? 

Bryan doesn't have much charisma. I'm sorry. I wish he did if anything just for you and his sad, sad, marks. honestly. like damn. But he doesn't. There IS A DIFFERENCE between crowd interaction and charisma. Sometimes they coincide, true, but I'm just gonna bring up a strawman that I think applies. 
Remember when Ryback was getting the biggest pops of the night and his catchphrase was insanely over???? Isn't that similar to how the crowd is reacting to Bryan? Remember, the crowd is mostly casual fans. They aren't all doing his "YES!" dance because the 12 year olds in the audience love ROH so much and have hardcore respect for the indies. :lmao 

Now, if you are able to tell me that you think Ryback oozed charisma back then, then I believe that you actually think Bryan is oozing with charisma also. Until then, I guess have fun fanboying it up in here while you can.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dxbender said:


> Do they really wanna see Daniel Bryan in a suit lol


NO but Orton should be


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Punk marks getting on Bryan marks case is funny, just check mblonde's meltdown in the ratings thread. I remeber the reaction on here when The Rock went over Punk clean to end his irrelevant 400+ title reign or the worship he got for saying The Rock doesn't work houseshows "Omg he said Rock doesn't work Househshows he's owning him slerp slerp"


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Do they really wanna see Daniel Bryan in a suit lol


i'm sry but bryan just screams face to me with his image


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

WWFECWWCW94 said:


> Punk marks getting on Bryan marks case is funny, just check mblonde's meltdown in the ratings thread. I remeber the reaction on here when The Rock went over Punk clean to end his irrelevant 400+ title reign or the worship he got for saying The Rock doesn't work houseshows "Omg he said Rock doesn't work Househshows he's owning him slerp slerp"


I don't know why you're relating me to that guy. I'm not even defending Punk. Or... even mentioning him? 

I may have been out of line or whatever but it happens. I don't know what you think I'm trying to pull but the bottom line is that it just bewilders me when people say that Bryan currently has charisma on top of charisma or is edgy at the moment. lol.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Deptford said:


> I don't know why you're relating me to that guy. I'm not even defending Punk. Or... even mentioning him?
> 
> I may have been out of line or whatever but it happens. I don't know what you think I'm trying to pull but the bottom line is that *it just bewilders me when people say that Bryan currently has charisma on top of charisma* or is edgy at the moment. lol.


The definition of charisma:

cha·ris·ma·ta (-m-t)
1.
a. A rare personal quality attributed to leaders who arouse fervent popular devotion and enthusiasm.
b. Personal magnetism or charm

So you're trying to tell me that D-Bry isn't charismatic? :jordan Because this definition says otherwise.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

truk83 said:


> It's really hard to accept the point that someone is claiming that Daniel Bryan is boring. His matches are amazing, and the fans seems to really like him. It seems to me the scales of charisma are really tipping in his favor. So what if "Yes" chants are the thing? This is professional wrestling. People chanted "What?" for way too long. Daniel Bryan has range, and he has given plenty of character progression during his run in the WWE. Have you listened to his promos? What substance is lacking in his popularity. He is easily the best wrestler on this side of the planet, and is loved by the fans. People just have a hard time realizing that a guy like Daniel Bryan is a success story.


So what if Yes chants are his thing? They're fucking idiotic and annoying. That's the kind of lowest common denominator shit that gives wrestling a bad name. That's why wrestling, which was at one point or another looked somewhat highly upon, is generally considered by the fans who don't watch it to be dumb. What chants are no better. Instead of striving to put out competent, intelligent and entertaining, we get this. 

From what I've seen, he's been a generic babyface, then a subtle jerk boyfriend, then paranoid about goat remarks, to this weirdo with a beard who chants yes and thinks he's a weak link. That is absolutely terrible character progression. Its completely disjointed. There's no reasonable logic connecting them. It was like "well I broke up with AJ...I guess I'm just gonna chant Yes now."

And yeah, I've listened to his promos. They're all insipid and a waste of time. As I've already said, they eventually degenerate into him somehow chanting something, which to me undoes any good by having the last impression of the promo be a reminder to the audience that he's a comedy joke.

To this day, no one has given me a comprehensive list of these incredible Daniel Bryan promos. Everyone says how great he's become since winning the WHC. In reality, he was way better when he wasn't saddled with those chants.

And apparently I have to explain this to you as well. Fans liking you =/= charisma.



hardyorton said:


> Ko Bossy I was liking you there for a while. I rather have JR's view on things then you mate have you worked in the wrestling business for 40 odd years he praises him week after week, telling Wrestler's to look at his work ethic. The crowd react to him when most faces get booed out of the building, that's been happening 2 years now even when he was a heel. To say he's a fad is simply been downright disrespectful of Bryan's talent's. How is he a Flavour of the month Bossy? He's been over the last two years you point makes no sense. It's not like this was overnight. He got himself notice with a Chant that is his and with a look that's bought in money. He's the best in ring talent WWE has. You want a This is your life segment with him explaining everything about him for Ko Bossy, everyone has seen him grow in the WWE into it's biggest star right now.
> 
> Bryan has personality and charisma that's why he's over with the crowd. Why is that so hard to understand?


OK first off you don't need to keep repeating my name.

Second, perhaps you'd care to think for yourself instead of listening to whatever it is Jim Ross says? Much like Dave Meltzer, just because JR says it doesn't mean its gospel. You listen to him in this regard because you agree with him. Listening to him and believing it simply because he's Jim Ross is, quite frankly, stupid.

Third, you, and everyone else on this site, are out of your minds if you think I'm just going to blindly praise someone who I see major faults in and with. Yeah, I've spoken a lot more highly of Bryan lately, and I stick by what I said about him. That doesn't suddenly mean I've jumped on the wagon with other people who somehow equate the name Bryan with perfection because its not the least bit true.

Let me clarify what I mean by flavor of the month. He hasn't been over for 2 years. He's been over since he was the victim of a bad booking decision at WM28. That was not even a year and a half ago. By flavor of the month I mean this-Bryan is popular now, without question. However, can you really see him doing this exact same shtick in 2015? Because that's the way its headed. It'd be like Kurt Angle except he never grew out of the comedy and showed what a wrestling bad ass he is. Do you think the casuals are going to just let go and say "oh well Bryan is serious now, time to ditch the Yes chants." No, those are following him for eternity. And I weep for those times because they are so ungodly annoying.

Where exactly did I say I wanted a this is your life segment? What I want is a chance for Bryan to speak and get across to the fans some actual personality that human beings can relate to. Have him express how much winning this title means to him. Talk about his trials and tribulations. Let the fans know that side of him. Any time they've tried doing that in the past has failed because its devolved into those stupid chants. Look at last week's Raw-Bryan got the mic and was gonna cut a serious promo, but they cut him off with Maddox claiming he didn't think Bryan deserved a spot and then it ended with dueling YES/NO chants. 










That's what I want. That shows some personality and some actual character.

Bryan has charisma and personality. Those videos show it. Unfortunately, even now that he's in the main event, we still get presented this corny comedy guy. Comedy has a place in wrestling and the main event isn't that place. And you know what? I love Steve Austin, he's my favorite wrestler of all time, and I still wasn't even a fan of the comedy he was doing as a heel champion in 2001. Just so you know that I'm not playing favorites.

Bryan Danielson himself is an immensely talented guy who I see a very bright future for. I absolutely hate the Daniel Bryan character because at its core, its empty and shallow. The guy is a walking catchphrase and that's it. That's fine for the casuals who want to go "see a wrasslin' show with Ma, Pa, Uncle Possum and the gang." I have standards. I don't expect to see Shakespeare when I tune into wrestling. I do, however, expect something with a bit more substance to it than a guy whose gimmick is that he chants YES and that he has a beard. A great wrestler? Sure. Over with the fans? Yeah. That doesn't mean his character is any good.

I also fail to see how saying Bryan is a fad is disrespectful to his talents. The Daniel Bryan character *is* a fad. This character itself has no serious longevity. As I said before, its gonna be really off putting if by 2015 the guy is still doing this. He's going to need a character change at some point. And that's fine. I welcome it.

Lastly, why is Bryan over with the crowd? 2 things. First off, he was the victim of a bad booking decision at WM 28. The fans sympathized with him and showed their support. Second, the Yes/No chants. That right there is the bulk of why the Daniel Bryan character is over. How much personality and charisma does it take to be the victim of circumstances out of your control and to scream a word over and over? None. Don't lie to yourself. You make it sound like Bryan is so massively over right now based solely on the fact that he's charismatic and has personality when that's not the truth at all. We rarely actually get to see his personality, anyway. Its always overshadowed with those damn chants. That being said, I'm sure his personality and charisma do play *a part* in his being over. However, when you say:



> Bryan has personality and charisma that's why he's over with the crowd. Why is that so hard to understand?


Well, that's incorrect. The reason its hard to understand is because its wrong. Its like...15% charisma, 15% personality, 30% screwed at WM28, 40% YES chants.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

hardyorton said:


> Say's the Punk fan
> 
> Not Bow down to him but we will pull someone out when they are wrong. Just like you would for Punk.


I'm sorry to have to be the one to point this out to you, by the way, but you, and a lot of others on this site, have some bad habits that are starting to annoy me.

First off, I don't understand why people's first line of defense to a criticism about something they like is to attack what the person criticizing likes. You did that right here. It makes you guys seem so petty and childish. "You don't like Bryan? Well Punk sucks!" That's basically what it is. Why don't you guys try addressing the points the person makes?

Right here, your only counter for someone criticizing how far some fans of Daniel Bryan take their fandom is to slam the fact that he likes Punk. What does that have to do with anything? It looks like you're trying to distract from the issue and insult his tastes because you feel your tastes were insulted, when he wasn't trying to insult you at all. Why are you so hyper-sensitive?

You'd have a lot more credibility and respect if you actually defended against what he said instead of attacking him for no reason. And I'm not picking on you personally, this goes for a ton of people on this site (especially in the thread asking for opinions on Del Rio, where it became a mark war, with tons of shit being flung from camp Orton, camp Bryan, camp Punk, camp Ziggler, etc).


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I've got to agree with KO Bossy on this one. If you are looking at it from an objective standpoint, you'd realize that DB's mic skills leave a lot to be desired. I, however, have no problems with the YES chants. At the same time, it isn't feasible that Bryan could keep it up and be taken seriously long term. *


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *I've got to agree with KO Bossy on this one. If you are looking at it from an objective standpoint, you'd realize that DB's mic skills leave a lot to be desired. I, however, have no problems with the YES chants. At the same time, it isn't feasible that Bryan could keep it up and be taken seriously long term. *


I wouldn't even say the skills are all the bad. I liked his delivery and whatnot in the videos I linked.

Its just that ever since he became popular, they treat him more like "oh no one wants to hear what he has to say, as long as he starts screaming YES the fans will like it." Thus, what he usually says is junk that's made into a waste of time because it ends up with him chanting. And the odd time what he said was actually decent, as soon as he starts chanting, no one remembers what he's just said. They take all the focus off of the substance of his promos.

I loved nerdy goof Kurt Angle. However, when the Invasion story started and Austin defected, Kurt stepped in to be that new big babyface. No more comedy, just a bad ass wrestler. And guess what? He got gigantically over. Unfortunately, when the Invasion story ended, he went back to being a goofball and that really hurt him, I feel. All the good that had been done was suddenly undone and he went from challenging for the title and being the last eliminated from the Rumble in 2002 to taking on Kane at WM18 in the 4th match in...what a step down. It was ironically when he started ditching the comedy again that he started rehabbing his credibility. After the whole dumb thing with wearing the wig after having his head shaved, he eventually started tagging with Benoit, including the 2002 MOTY at No Mercy. Then he won the title from Big Show and got associated with Team Angle, which was awesome stuff. 

Comedy Kurt had his place, but there came a time when he needed to move on. That time will come for Bryan, too.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

That was just... Wow... I'm appalled at how bad it was..

I give it a *1/10*, that show was flatter than AJ Lee's chest. Terrible show.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I wouldn't even say the skills are all the bad. I liked his delivery and whatnot in the videos I linked.
> 
> Its just that ever since he became popular, they treat him more like "oh no one wants to hear what he has to say, as long as he starts screaming YES the fans will like it." Thus, what he usually says is junk that's made into a waste of time because it ends up with him chanting. And the odd time what he said was actually decent, as soon as he starts chanting, no one remembers what he's just said. They take all the focus off of the substance of his promos.
> 
> ...


I really don't want to mention a certain deceased wrestler's name due to the way how his life as well as his family's lives were taken from them, but you actually had Bryan marks who thinks his character is more aggressive in the ring and on the mic than this certain wrestler which is complete bs. My question is do you think his character could keep shades of the comedy intertwined with that crippler guys aggression or should he completely ditch the comedy and become a completely serious character?. Also your point about the yes chants following him for an etertnity isn't completely bad seeing as how Angle still got you suck chants even after he rejuvenated his character and became that beast wrestling machine during the later years of his WWE run so I dont understand what point you were trying to establish?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> I wouldn't even say the skills are all the bad. I liked his delivery and whatnot in the videos I linked.
> 
> Its just that ever since he became popular, they treat him more like "oh no one wants to hear what he has to say, as long as he starts screaming YES the fans will like it." Thus, what he usually says is junk that's made into a waste of time because it ends up with him chanting. And the odd time what he said was actually decent, as soon as he starts chanting, no one remembers what he's just said. They take all the focus off of the substance of his promos.
> 
> ...


*Yeah, I liked his promos on those vids too, but Bryan's still pretty average on the mic. I won't ever go out of my way to hear him talk. I've noticed the same thing as you. Bryan gets serious, but then he starts chanting and no one cares. It's fun, and it may even be good for a while, but long term it will really hurt him if he's trying to be serious and everyone ignores him until he starts saying yes. WWE is going to have to be creative (I just laughed at the notion) if they want to fix this. *


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Bottom line: If you take away the Yes chants, Bryan loses half his reaction. And yes, they are annoying.



WWFECWWCW94 said:


> Punk marks getting on Bryan marks case is funny, *just check mblonde's meltdown in the ratings thread.* I remeber the reaction on here when The Rock went over Punk clean to end his irrelevant 400+ title reign or the worship he got for saying The Rock doesn't work houseshows "Omg he said Rock doesn't work Househshows he's owning him slerp slerp"


fpalmfpalmfpalm 
Once again, there was no meltdown. One post doesn't constititute a "meltdown". Who the fuck would have a meltdown on an internet forum, anyway?:lmao


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

bryan is kinda stuck with the yes chants for the rest of his life to be honest


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Not everyone has to bow down to Daniel Bryan. I find him highly entertaining, but his fans on here take it too far.


Totally agree


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> #Mark
> 
> Exactly, one of my favorites on the current roster actually, but *his marks are bad*, *not quite Punk mark levels yet tho.*


Wrong - just by reading some of the absolute, delusion in the DB discussion thread, someone saying he gets "Austin level pops" every week, and hardyorton claiming he's "the biggest star in the WWE", it's clear they've already gone beyond that.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> Wrong - just by reading some of the absolute, delusion in the DB discussion thread, someone saying he gets *"Austin level pops"* every week, and hardyorton claiming he's *"the biggest star in the WWE"*, it's clear they've already gone beyond that.



Bryan was being an absolute dick to the biggest star of the company at the end of the show and the citizens of Bumfuck, Texas still chose him over Don Juan Cena. He's moving the most merch, getting the hottest reactions, and is getting the most tv time. It's not a reach to call Bryan the biggest star in the WWE *RIGHT NOW*.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

I just wonder what his reactions and pops would sound like if he didn't have his chant. You guys act like he gets good reactions because the audience thinks he's a better wrestler than SHawn and Bret combined, better on the mic than Stone Cold, and more merchandisable than Cena. Straight. Up. Delusion. 

People think it's funny to chant Yes or No really loud and do the little hand gesture. Nothing wrong with that, but everyone constitutes them to mean he's like, the best thing to ever happen and is gonna be running the WWE in a few months.


----------



## Plismo (Jul 30, 2013)

mblonde09 said:


> Wrong - just by reading some of the absolute, delusion in the DB discussion thread, someone saying he gets *"Austin level pops"* every week, and hardyorton claiming he's "the biggest star in the WWE", it's clear they've already gone beyond that.


I think that's not a stretch when compared to what the focal point of the WWE receives on a consistent basis, in the form of boo emissions.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Plismo said:


> I think that's not a stretch when compared to what the focal point of the WWE receives on a consistent basis, in the form of boo emissions.







Daniel Bryan is never getting a pop that loud. The goat doesn't get outshined by no fucking troll.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *I've got to agree with KO Bossy on this one. If you are looking at it from an objective standpoint, you'd realize that DB's mic skills leave a lot to be desired. I, however, have no problems with the YES chants. At the same time, it isn't feasible that Bryan could keep it up and be taken seriously long term. *


They're very good actually. You don't have to be Stone Cold or The Rock to be good on the mic... his voice is good, he never messes up, he can get the crowd in the palm of his hands, what more do you want?



Deptford said:


> is it like a new thing to have hardyorton in here at the end of every week making little to no sense and saying how much he hates everyone for not sucking Bryan's dick hard enough?
> 
> *Bryan doesn't have much charisma.* I'm sorry. I wish he did if anything just for you and his sad, sad, marks. honestly. like damn. But he doesn't. There IS A DIFFERENCE between crowd interaction and charisma. Sometimes they coincide, true, but I'm just gonna bring up a strawman that I think applies.
> Remember when Ryback was getting the biggest pops of the night and his catchphrase was insanely over???? Isn't that similar to how the crowd is reacting to Bryan? *Remember, the crowd is mostly casual fans. They aren't all doing his "YES!" dance because the 12 year olds in the audience love ROH so much and have hardcore respect for the indies.*:lmao
> ...


Um, he gets the crowd into ALL his matches and like I mentioned before, can get them in the palm of his hand. If that's not charisma I don't know what is. And maybe Bryan's charisma connected to the casual fans? Bret and Benoit were very over with casuals and were more pure wrestlers than Bryan, as their mic skills were more inferior and they only had in-ring charisma, not that and regular charisma like Bryan. Nobody's saying that everybody who chants "yes" watched him in ROH... that's just ignorant.

Bryan is the complete package right now and it would be stupid to have Bryan lose considering how talented and over he is.

Okay show... the wrestling wasn't too bad though stuff like Rhodes/Barrett, Axel/Truth, and Brie/Natalya weren't good, but hardly anything happened and some of the finishes were stupid (protecting Fandango against RVD after having him lose to Cody, Nikki making duck sounds to distract Nattie, Bryan getting chokeslammed right after losing (the #1 contender was in a backdrop to another storyline), Axel/Truth barely getting started until Punk came out). The show just SCREAMED taped. Felt a lot like Smackdown, only three hours instead of two.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

WWFECWWCW94 said:


> Also your point about the yes chants following him for an etertnity isn't completely bad seeing as how Angle still got you suck chants even after he rejuvenated his character and became that beast wrestling machine during the later years of his WWE run so I dont understand what point you were trying to establish?


Angle wasn't half as ingrained a comedy character as Bryan is. On top of that, the You Suck chants were aimed at Kurt when he was a heel (they just became part of his theme when he was a face, people liked to sing along). This wasn't something Kurt chanted himself. He wasn't known as the You Suck guy. Daniel Bryan IS known as the Yes guy. Big distinction.



Plismo said:


> I think that's not a stretch when compared to what the focal point of the WWE receives on a consistent basis, in the form of boo emissions.


Just because the top guy is a babyface that gets booed doesn't mean Bryan gets Austin level pops. That's complete nonsense. I'm not going to debate this with people again, but to say that Bryan's pops are in any way near the same level as Austin's is absurd. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah this Bryan stuff is getting ridiculous, without the Yes thing his reaction wouldn't be as good as it is.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

I legitimately think Punk fans have a gripe with Bryan because he's a threat to Punk's #2. What's funny is one of the posters calling Bryan fans delusional saying he gets Austin level pops, but they seem to forget when Punk cut that "worked shoot" that whole summer all there was were posts about Punk's character being comparable to Austin's antihero character, Punk is the goat mic worker, or even worse the threads before and after Payback in Chicago when his marks were trying to estimate the decibels of his pop. Punk is my top 5 favorites of the modern era but his marks are just as bad as Bryan marks, or any other wrestlers marks


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Well.. the show sucked.

WTF is up with Daniel Bryan, Cena and the Mcmahons...? The storyline doesnt make any sense to me. Vince hates DB but also hates Cena (just because people dont start associating Cena with Vince and take him as a heel, which is understandable) but at the same time he wants DB to have ruthless aggression because thats the only way he can beat Cena... whats the point in transforming him if you dont even like a guy and dont want him to win anyways...?

They should have just kept it simple like last week. Vince hates DB and doesnt want him to win the title and HHH and Steph support should continue to support Daniel Bryan.

I think we all know the end to this feud.. no matter what, Randy Orton is coming out of the SummerSlam as the WWE champion but I dont understand if this feud will get intense with DB showing ruthless aggression and kicking Cena's face in the ground or will it turn into a cheap comedy with this Corporate makeover thing.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Kewf1988 said:


> They're very good actually. You don't have to be Stone Cold or The Rock to be good on the mic... his voice is good, he never messes up, he can get the crowd in the palm of his hands, what more do you want?


*Something more than an average promo. Plenty of guys on the roster can't speak English without screwing up with good projection, but there's nothing fantastic, or above average about Bryan on the stick. He's believable, so I'll give him that, but he's not good on the mic. He's just...okay.*


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Danyel bryan is a fantastic wrestler, such a shame the guy has no charisma or mic skills at all, that alone makes him so irrelevant, also his comedy gimmick doesnt help.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Kewf1988 said:


> Bryan is the complete package right now and it would be stupid to have Bryan lose considering how talented and over he is.


Bryan is not a complete package. 

Other than in-ring skills, he is average at everything.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

The fans enjoy doing the YES chant, mostly because it makes them a part of the show.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

WWFECWWCW94 said:


> *I legitimately think Punk fans have a gripe with Bryan because he's a threat to Punk's #2.* What's funny is one of the posters calling Bryan fans delusional saying he gets Austin level pops, but they seem to forget when Punk cut that "worked shoot" that whole summer all there was were posts about Punk's character being comparable to Austin's antihero character, Punk is the goat mic worker, or even worse the threads before and after Payback in Chicago when his marks were trying to estimate the decibels of his pop. Punk is my top 5 favorites of the modern era but his marks are just as bad as Bryan marks, or any other wrestlers marks


This. Totally this. Even the blindest of the blind know Punk's days are numbered. The fear is strong in Punktardland. You can smell it.





Deptford said:


> I just wonder what his reactions and pops would sound like if he didn't have his chant.


Where would late day Austin be without "What?" That chant extended SCSA's time at the top when the king of chants and catchphrases, The Rock, was making a name for himself.




ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Something more than an average promo. Plenty of guys on the roster can't speak English without screwing up with good projection, but there's nothing fantastic, or above average about Bryan on the stick. He's believable, so I'll give him that, but he's not good on the mic. He's just...okay.*


He does much better when cutting serious promos. These happy go lucky comedy promos suck.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> Danyel bryan is a fantastic wrestler, such a shame the guy has no charisma or mic skills at all, that alone makes him so irrelevant, also his comedy gimmick doesnt help.


Charisma =/= Mic Skills. Bryan has tons of charisma.

Yeah, if the crowd doesn't chant YES!, they chant Daniel Bryan. When it comes time for his character to evolve, it will.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lol bryan has no or average charisma??? unk2


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Suggesting Bryan is only over because of the YES chants is beyond dumb. I mean come on, where's the objectivity in this thread? Just reading over the last two pages I see TNA marks trying to undermine Bryan in an attempt to criticize anything WWE and Punk marks undermining Bryan because they feel obligated to. I don't really understand why people can't be rational.


----------



## Plismo (Jul 30, 2013)

How is charisma not apart of Bryan's attributes? He literally reverted the crowd from an average state of feeling to an up high and adrenaline induced strafe, when the decimating of The Shield was prevalent, a few months back on Smackdown. That should fulfill your "charisma" definition demands, no matter how outrageous or bias they may be.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fuck man imagine if Batista was the face of the company instead of Cena, this product would be so much fucking better, but its absolute trash.

Monday night Cena. Predictable Bullshit. AT WM when Cena ends the streak, I am done with this product for another 5 years, and I hope all the other WWE apologists & marks finally give up too.

Fuck this shit is terrible. This was a 3 hour show and there wasn't even 5 minutes of entertaining TV.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Bryan's current character is way too one dimensional. He will become stale quickly.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Fuck man imagine if Batista was the face of the company instead of Cena, this product would be so much fucking better, but its absolute trash.
> 
> Monday night Cena. Predictable Bullshit. AT WM when Cena ends the streak, I am done with this product for another 5 years, and I hope all the other WWE apologists & marks finally give up too.
> 
> Fuck this shit is terrible. This was a 3 hour show and there wasn't even 5 minutes of entertaining TV.


You'll be back after TNA goes out of business by WrestleMania.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You'll be back after TNA goes out of business by WrestleMania.


Thats really all you have to add?

You have nothing to say about what I said, nothing smart to add. So you try to insult me for being a fan of a company that is actually pro wrestling and actually puts out a good pro wrestling product.

Like last week, that fucking storyline with Bully Ray & the attorney was just terrible, but the show was still good because we got to see really good wrestling.

WWE everything sucks, the wrestling and the storylines.

I'll tell you what, if TNA was putting on the product WWE is putting on, they would be out of business within 2 months. But they won't be, and they won't be out of business after wrestlemania, and if they are I'm definetly giving up on wrestling again like I did before.

Tired of this shit, and the part that makes it even worse, as a former hardcore WWE fan, I can see that the WWE has the potential to be so great, they could just be outstanding, but they continue to insult our intelligence with this garbage and puts the same old fucking shit on.

WWE is lucky they have a bunch of sheep as fans, cause like I said if this was TNA putting on this exact same garbage for half a decade they would be sunk in no time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Thats really all you have to add?
> 
> You have nothing to say about what I said, nothing smart to add. So you try to insult me for being a fan of a company that is actually pro wrestling and actually puts out a good pro wrestling product.
> 
> ...


Wasn't insulting you, you can like whatever you want, just stating the truth. Everybody always says they're leaving WWE but they never do. Especially if they have no other options, and yes, TNA will sink. The rapid decline has already begun. They can't even afford to pay their employees (including Hogan, the first guy who they'd rush money to at the drop of a hat) on time anymore and are making cuts left and right to cut costs. They're hemorrhaging money like WCW was. What a coincidence that a lot of the same people are running it.

As far as this whole TNA is a better product thing, all I know is, I watched the first Impact of 2013 and I could NEVER bring myself to watch it again. It was worse than just about any WWE show I've ever seen in my life. Most of the numerous TNA segments I've seen over the years before that (and I've seen a lot of them) weren't good either. Claire Lynch, Brooke Hogan, etc. Just brew-tal. The only good thing I saw come out of TNA was the LAX angle when Konnan was there.


----------



## Plismo (Jul 30, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Fuck man imagine if Batista was the face of the company instead of Cena, this product would be so much fucking better, but its absolute trash.
> 
> Monday night Cena. Predictable Bullshit. AT WM when Cena ends the streak, I am done with this product for another 5 years, and I hope all the other WWE apologists & marks finally give up too.
> 
> Fuck this shit is terrible. This was a 3 hour show and there wasn't even 5 minutes of entertaining TV.


I'd take WWE's kid shenanigans and comedic antics over TNA's failed attempt at producing wrestling in pure imagery, instead providing us with an array of wrestlecrap and trash TV. Seriously, TNA has become something simple-minded Texans (ala Hillbillies) would watch. 

Note: I said "simple-minded", meaning only the ones of that nature, because all Texans are not dumb or naive, hence that was not offensive.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Question: Why are you bringing up TNA when AJ_Styles_P1 never even mentioned it in his original post?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Came here to see what people thought of the show and all I see is people bashing Bryan. Well that didn't take long fpalm.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The opening segment was the Only good part of the show


----------



## Plismo (Jul 30, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Question: Why are you bringing up TNA when AJ_Styles_P1 never even mentioned it in his post?


Cause the product's remnants are plastered all over his profile, while he begins to insult and criticize my go-to wrestling show. I found it a little ironic, and felt the tasting of his own medicine could have caused a hilariously hurt (to me) response.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wasn't insulting you, you can like whatever you want, just stating the truth. Everybody always says they're leaving WWE but they never do. Especially if they have no other options, and yes, TNA will sink. The rapid decline has already begun. They can't even afford to pay their employees (including Hogan, the first guy who they'd rush money to at the drop of a hat) on time anymore and are making cuts left and right to cut costs. They're hemorrhaging money like WCW was. What a coincidence that a lot of the same people are running it.
> 
> As far as this whole TNA is a better product thing, all I know is, I watched the first Impact of 2013 and I could NEVER bring myself to watch it again. It was worse than just about any WWE show I've ever seen in my life. Most of the numerous TNA segments I've seen over the years before that (and I've seen a lot of them) weren't good either. Claire Lynch, Brooke Hogan, etc. Just brew-tal. The only good thing I saw come out of TNA was the LAX angle when Konnan was there.


No man, I'm not like everyone else, I already gave it up. I stopped watching in 08, and just started watching full shows again on a weekly basis 3 weeks ago. So I can give it up & I will if he breaks the streak I promise you, I will maybe watch the next night to see the fallout then I'm done.

Now quickly on this TNA thing, cause as someone else said I didn't bring it up. First off I'm pretty sure (and maybe I'm wrong) that TNA doesn't pay Hogan, apparently its Spike that pays Hogan.

Secondly, yes they have done stupid storylines, I mean that Claire Lynch thing was just atrocious, I hadn't watched wrestling for awhile so I tuned in to TNA for a bit right int he middle of it, & I was the like "Why the fuck are they wasting AJ like this" (Obviously AJ is one of my all time favorites if that isn't obvious by my name) so I gave up on it aswell.

But TNA puts on good matches, yes theu just fuck up royally sometimes with these storylines, but WWE fucks up all the time with everything, as I said in my little example about last week atleast we get to see great wrestling to compensate for it, and have something to look forward too. 

There is nothing to be excited about with the WWE, with TNA I am interested to see some guys because I know for sure I'm going to miss some entertainment if I don't tune in, with WWE it isn't the same.

I'm so hard on this WWE product because I used to really love this company, and I want it to be good so badly, but we get the shit we get.



Plismo said:


> I'd take WWE's kid shenanigans and comedic antics over TNA's failed attempt at producing wrestling in pure imagery, instead providing us with an array of wrestlecrap and trash TV. Seriously, TNA has become something simple-minded Texans (ala Hillbillies) would watch.
> 
> Note: I said "simple-minded", meaning only the ones of that nature, because all Texans are not dumb or naive, hence that was not offensive.


I'm pretty sure anyone with half a brain, aswell as "simple-minded Texans" could understand the BFG series, and with that we get great wrestling. So there goes that.

I'll take TNA's great wrestling & entertaining performers, even if it means a stupid storyline here & there over WWE who gives us very little of anything.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Now I'm done on TNA, this is a RAW thread, and I came out here with my opinion, if you want to bash TNA and rub it in my face, please do in a PM or quote me in a TNA thread.

But I want to discuss RAW & WWE from now on since this is a RAW thread in the WWE section.


----------



## Plismo (Jul 30, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I'm pretty sure anyone with half a brain, aswell as "simple-minded Texans" could understand the BFG series, and with that we get great wrestling. So there goes that.


You miscomprehended my post, but whatever.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

So I recorded raw but it failed to record. Anyone wanna talk me through it, was it worth catching up on?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

kingfunkel said:


> So I recorded raw but it failed to record. Anyone wanna talk me through it, was it worth catching up on?


No it was just a throw away show. It was pretty much all filler. 

- Vince was belittleing DB again like last week & said he doesnt want Cena or Bryan as champ (Randy Orton hello? so predictable)
- We got a bunch of boring matches (2 Divas matches, Christain/ADR, Cena/Ryback, Rhodes/Barrett, exc, just boring filler type stuff)
- Wyatt family attacked Kane again after his match with DB
- WWE app mentioned alot, & a ton of twitter popups (it was a taped show tho, not sure how they knew whats trending ahead of time)

thats about it, nothing notable or entertaining really happened.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Well.. the show sucked.
> 
> WTF is up with Daniel Bryan, Cena and the Mcmahons...? The storyline doesnt make any sense to me. Vince hates DB but also hates Cena (just because people dont start associating Cena with Vince and take him as a heel, which is understandable) but at the same time he wants DB to have ruthless aggression because thats the only way he can beat Cena... whats the point in transforming him if you dont even like a guy and dont want him to win anyways...?
> 
> ...


It does make sense actually. Vince is trying to get inside Daniel Bryan's head and stir the pot between him and John Cena so when they beat the crap out of each other at Summerslam, this leads to Randy Orton cashing in on Daniel Bryan (assuming he beats Cena) and walking out as WWE champion which turns out to be Vince's plan all along. In least that's what I think is gonna happen.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Lord Flvcko said:


> It does make sense actually. Vince is trying to get inside Daniel Bryan's head and stir the pot between him and John Cena so when they beat the crap out of each other at Summerslam, this leads to Randy Orton cashing in on Daniel Bryan (assuming he beats Cena) and walking out as WWE champion which turns out to be Vince's plan all along. In least that's what I think is gonna happen.


Yep. Nailed it.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

That was a very lacklustre Raw. Glad I went to sleep half way through it, no way was that worth staying up for. 3 hours is too long.

Then again that's always to be expected with taped Raws. WWE really needs to avoid doing this kind of thing at all costs and maybe they did. It just makes for lacklustre viewing.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Filler Raw is filler. 

Vince in the opening promo was :lmao :lmao :lmao. Damn I miss heel Vince. He's just too entertaining for his own good. 

What I took from that little exchange is this:

Vince doesn't think Bryan has what it takes and doesn't want him as his WWE Champion. Vince also doesn't want Cena as his WWE Champion because while he thinks he has more RUTHLESS AGGRESSION than DB, he thinks that Cena doesn't have IT any more. Vince thinks Cena is 'ripe for the picking' which I find a very telling statement. Enter Randy Orton. After this promo I'm now pretty certain that Bryan is going to beat Cena and Orton is going to cash in. That's what they were alluding to here. Bryan will over come and prove he _can_ beat Cena and he _does _have what it takes only for his moment to be ruined by Vince sending Orton out to cash in the briefcase and become the type of champion Vince wants. It definitely seems a lock now and I'm fine with it so long as they follow through with Bryan and continue with his big climb atop the mountain, preferably culminating in a title win at Wrestlemania. That would be ideal.

Rest of the show was ok but nothing memorable. If we don't get Stephanie taking Bryan suit shopping next week however, I will be sorely disappointed.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

It's unfortunate that we had a taped (filler) RAW a few weeks before Summerslam.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

WWE is like a fucking religion to some of you guys...Fighting over different gods all day. Won't be surprised if there are terrorist attacks from angry wrestling fans in the future.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it was a pretty average Raw, with most matches failing to be anything more than fair. The opening segment, RVD versus Fandango, Christian versus Del Rio, Bryan versus Kane and the main event were my highlights. Unfortunately there were also no more matches announced for SummerSlam, I can only presume that McMahon and Triple will have some kind of match (or representatives) with their positions on the line or something like that. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Just gotta say... Taped episodes of Raw are difficult to watch. Those weird edits and piped in cheers are the reason why I rarely watch Smackdown. It was disgusting.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Not sure what to think of Henry as Big Daddy Uso


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Raw Thoughts 7/29/2013*

So this Raw wasn't as bad as some people have made it out to be but it certainly felt like a filler show on the way to Summerslam. A lot of matches and very few segments overall.

*Positives*

* Continued strong build for Punk and Heyman with Punk attacking one of Heyman's guys Axel before trying to get to Heyman. Very nice tease for Punk getting his retribution with Heyman scurrying away. Crowd were super into Punk, chanting for him before he even showed up.

* Good match with Del Rio and Christian. Very solid overall. Good storytelling and psychology in this match which isn't surprising. Pretty good chemistry overall and shows potential for their world title match at Summerslam which is where I believe they are going after Christian picked up the win. Happy that Christian is getting momentum and is being pushed into WWE's 2nd biggest PPV of the year.

* Good match with The Shield vs the Usos and Henry. Loved the psychology around the size and the strength of Henry which proved to make an interesting story and dynamic of the match. Shield do their usual awesome numbers game which is successful with the Usos but proves to be less successful when dealing with the powerful Henry in a match. Strong win for the Shield with Henry attacking them afterwards and getting frustrated. Like that the WWE haven't changed Henry's character much at all. Still a scary ass kicker with a mean streak, just against heels now.

* Solid opening segment with Bryan and Vince. Vince heeling it up is always great, loved his work here as well. Bryan wasn't as impressive as he could be on the mic this time around, I thought he did a solid job all around though. His mic skills aren't his strongest point but he has had much better performances than here. I do like the story though with Vince not wanting Bryan as his champion because of his character, look and size as its very akin to Vince used to feel about Bryan for real. So it has that real aspect of it. What I don't like is how very little has been built round Cena and Bryan yet other than some little bits of tension about Cena's decision to choose Bryan as the challenger.

* Nice development around the Ziggler/Big E/AJ storyline. Some might have not liked the DQ finish but it makes sense and teases some tension around AJ and Big E which is what was really needed here. Ziggler delivered a short but also really good promo before the Ziggler/Big E match which not too much was given away before their PPV match which will almost certainly happen at Summerslam.

* Great promo by Sandow on Cody in regards to what happened on Smackdown with the briefcase. Sandow since getting this chance to not only be Mr. Money in the Bank for the WHC but also be in this high profile feud with Cody has delivered big time. He was the MVP of last week's SD and delivered another great promo tonight.

*Mixed*

* Wyatt Family attack on Kane was again really well executed and was different from the last time. Bray delivered a short but sweet promo on Kane, his mannerisms and characterization were fantastic as usual. What I don't like is the fact they've gone for the attack angle again on Kane. I would have liked something different other than the same stuff. That made it a bit underwhelming.

* AJ vs Kaitlyn was decent overall but Kaitlyn was very sloppy in places in this match. Her timing was off in some of her moves and the sequences and the spear delivered was again sloppy and the timing was off which led to a poor finish to the match. Loved AJ's vicious knee strikes however.

*Negative*

* Ryback's new character is so childish with little to no depth. He is essentially playing the part of the school boy bully which makes him look really silly and stupid. Just everything about this character screams high school. Just awful.

* Speaking of Ryback, his tables match with Cena was rather dull. Nothing really noteworthy here except the hilariously awful steel stairs exchange which looked like something from the WWE 13' video game. It just looked horrendous.

* Another promotion of Total Divas this time with a match where fucking Brie Bella goes over Natalya....I shouldn't be surprised but dear god this was bad.

* Booking of Barrett vs Cody was bad. You had Barrett dominate the entire match with Cody getting like three moves to win. It makes both look bad and nobody gets over. Cody is being made a bitch who gets a lucky counter to win and Barrett looks stupid for losing a match he dominated. I don't understand why WWE books matches like this sometimes.

* Bryan vs Kane was very average overall. Hated the booking for this. Bryan gets the win via rollup which is fine because it goes with his underdog storyline but then Kane chokeslams Bryan so Bryan looks weak and the win looks more like a fluke than a well countered wrestling move. Just didn't see the point in this whatsoever.

* RVD's match with Fandango was filler and a showcase for RVD essentially who did look good out there. I've never been a big count out finish fan and this was again the case here. I don't see how this benefited anyone. Just a waste to be honest.

* I was thinking to myself Axel has improved a bit on the mic until the "I am more perfect than perfect" line which was just so silly :lmao. I laughed hard at that one.


Definition of a filler show.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I was half asleep with Raw last night. I remember Punk attacking Axel and Heyman running like a girl and the Bryan/Kane match, that's about all I care to recall. Still not on board the Wyatt train, they really don't interest me yet. Fast forwarded through the McMahon segment, so tired of that family of bastards getting involved all the time. Fell asleep during the Cena/Ryback tables match, which I had no interest in anyways. Overall, seemed to be mostly filler. Did go back to see how it ended since I recorded it. Why did Bryan just come out and hand Cena his belt and yell YES in his face again? I really wanna see this match, but the feud is pretty lame. Is yelling YES supposed to intimidate Cena? I just thought he looked stupid running out there like that, but whatever.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

The way Cena snatched the belt back.. Just another way to tease a Heel turn that will never come?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Where was fella?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

WWE.com has a poll up asking fans if Bryan should in fact alter his appearance for the sake of career advancement.

With almost 9,000 votes cast, here are the current results (as of Tuesday morning):

49% – “Yes, he needs to look more presentable”

51% – “No, his look is what sets him apart from the other Superstars.”

Got to love dem polls.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

All I see in this thread are the same whining cynics whining some more.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The goat doesn't get outshined by no fucking troll.


You're right, and yet here you stand trying to do so.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Felt like I was listening to a vacuum turning on the whole show.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5TmOPI9S-U

BackStage Fallout: Cody Rhodes, Mark Henry, & Dolph Ziggler


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Hate pre-recorded shows this was like an episode of Smackdown


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Slowhand said:


> Why did Bryan just come out and hand Cena his belt and yell YES in his face again? I really wanna see this match, but the feud is pretty lame. Is yelling YES supposed to intimidate Cena? I just thought he looked stupid running out there like that, but whatever.


I am a DB fan but that was the last straw towards YES getting really old. And it takes a lot for someone like me to get tired of it. :$

Dare I say Too Much Daniel Bryan? :|


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

hardyorton said:


> Say's the Punk fan
> 
> Not Bow down to him but we will pull someone out when they are wrong. Just like you would for Punk.


Yeah, says the Punk fan. CM Punk earned his hype, I've yet to see Daniel Bryan do anything to warrant being called the #2 guy or hell, even the next face of the fucking company according to some people on this site. 

Get real. Daniel Bryan is nowhere near the level people make him out to be. Just look at the official Daniel Bryan thread, that place is home to an abundance of moronic posts from people who are completely blind.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty dull show. Back to the pointless filler they had every segment a month ago. Definitely a step down from the past few weeks, and the piped in rubbish didn't help.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

My thoughts:

Punk/Lesnar/Heyman progressed decently this week. They didn't do as much so it is a big step down from last week, but they at least are keeping Punk's aggressive streak up and having him get really close to getting his hands on Heyman, only to fail. They did an amazing job last week and this week they kept the feud afloat. Now the next couple of weeks we have Brock back so those complaining about Brock missing causing this storyline to be weaker... well, that won't be an issue anymore. Plus I read Brock is also making a SD appearance the go-home show for Summerslam, so they have that as well.

Bryan/Cena has seemingly hit a brick wall. It was nice to see Cena show a bit of anger/frustration when he lunged for the belt to take it from Bryan, but the feud has dipped quite a bit for me. It wasn't really anything amazing to begin with, but I was hoping they'd keep building on the first week, which they haven't. I initially wanted this to be centered around the WWE Title, but the problem is neither man is that great on the mic. They can cut great promos from time to time, but to rely on them to carry a feud on their own was a bit foolish of me. No doubt the match will be awesome, but I've just been getting more and more disappointed by the build every day. And the funny thing is where a week or two ago I would've been against it, I think the McMahons really do need to get involved in this feud... although it could still fail, but based on the great Vince/Bryan promo, I think that's the best way to go about it now. That promo is why I'm not giving up on the feud, yet. At the same time though, the whole "corporate makeover" thing for Bryan could either be amazingly hilarious, or beyond terrible. But they do have my interest in that for next week, so that's a plus. They do have two more Raws and they could always stretch over to Smackdown if need be, so I'm hoping something great happens.

Sandow cut an excellent promo and the feud is going along nicely, although I can only imagine how weird it was for the audience since Raw was taped before the Smackdown where Rhodes threw the briefcase. Loved Sandow relating Cody's family to "carnies". Maybe we get Sandow/Goldust at some point before Summerslam.

Shield against Henry and Usos was another really good tag match to add to The Shield's list. It won't be going on any top 10 lists, but love that they had Shield win while keeping Henry looking unstoppable. I do wonder where they're going with this for Summerslam.

Ziggler against Big E I thought was actually a decent match. They definitely have some chemistry and I think a complete match at Summerslam (with a proper finish) could be great.

Kane vs. Bryan was a really good match. Kane gets attacked by The Wyatt Family again, but not before almost chokeslamming Wyatt himself. Wyatt's face when Kane choked him was priceless. :lmao Wyatt's promo afterwards was really good, as usual. I'm really liking Wyatt so far and I can't wait to see him in a match.

Overall, the show really just felt like filler on all fronts. Punk/Lesnar/Heyman storyline... filler. Bryan/Cena... filler. Sandow/Rhodes... while a great promo, still filler. Two more Raws before Summerslam, Brock is back next week so hopefully shit picks back up.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Yeah, says the Punk fan. CM Punk earned his hype, I've yet to see Daniel Bryan do anything to warrant being called the #2 guy or hell, even the next face of the fucking company according to some people on this site.
> 
> Get real. Daniel Bryan is nowhere near the level people make him out to be. Just look at the official Daniel Bryan thread, that place is home to an abundance of moronic posts from people who are completely blind.


Quoted for fucking truth. People always make a fuss about how Punk fans supposedly go overboard with their praise... well Punk's proved time and time again, it's completely justified. Can't really say the same for Bryan - at least not yet, anyway. Unlike Punk, he's not really done anything in his WWE career, as yet, that's had that true "WOW factor" - not for me, anyway.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I have to say that was a major step back from recent weeks

The actual wrestling on the show was pretty solid, there was more of it than usual

The piped in cheers and boos were just embarrassing for everyone, it really really took away from the show.

The whole show just felt like a filler show, good wrestling but nothing surprising or any real storyline progression. Also when was the last time we had two divas matches on one show? I literally can't remember


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> All I see in this thread are the same whining cynics whining some more.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, *and yet here you stand trying to do so*.


What? He was talking about Austin. Also "red for sucking Pyro's dick"... how utterly pathetic. Me and Pyro don't see eye to eye on everything - in fact, I think some of the stuff he comes out with, is downright ridiculous - but his posts in here have been spot-on, IYAM.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

mblonde09 said:


> What? He was talking about Austin. Also "red for sucking Pyro's dick"... how utterly pathetic. Me and Pyro don't see eye to eye on everything - in fact, I think some of the stuff he comes out with, is downright ridiculous - but his posts in here have been spot-on, IYAM.


You are Pryo's Devil spawn. At least Pryo makes sense in his gibberish.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Yeah, says the Punk fan. CM Punk earned his hype, I've yet to see Daniel Bryan do anything to warrant being called the #2 guy or hell, even the next face of the fucking company according to some people on this site.
> 
> Get real. Daniel Bryan is nowhere near the level people make him out to be. Just look at the official Daniel Bryan thread, that place is home to an abundance of moronic posts from people who are completely blind.


Calling the kettle black much. Bryan is the most over guy right now just accept it. You've yet to see Bryan do anything but have the biggest pops and have top quality matches. Moronic is what you posted.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Christ, those crowd edits were intolerable. Almost ruined the show for me.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It's one of the reasons why I hate taped shows. Raw was decent last night, but it was kinda weird because it felt like I was watching Smackdown.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

You guys are seriously arguing over Punk and Bryan like it's a rule that you can't like both.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Guwop said:


> You guys are seriously arguing over Punk and Bryan like it's a rule that you can't like both.


Punk mark in a nutshell. They hate anybody that seems to be getting more attention then Punk.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah as alot of people were saying the crowd edits were brutal.

I hated how they chimed down the Cena sucks chants and his reaction when he came out was alot better than we usually get with him.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Guwop said:


> You guys are seriously arguing over Punk and Bryan like it's a rule that you can't like both.


Rule of the mark wars: you can't like both.

Which is why I'm not involved in the mark war because they (Punk and Bryan) are my favourites in WWE at the moment and want both to be successful (unlike the Punk/Bryan marks).


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Filler Raw is filler.
> 
> Vince in the opening promo was :lmao :lmao :lmao. Damn I miss heel Vince. He's just too entertaining for his own good.
> 
> ...


According to Review a Wai (one of the very few sources I actually trust), John Pollock had read an article talking about Vince's promo and in its unedited version (before they trimmed out the rest for TV), some people backstage were calling it one of the worst promos Vince has ever cut in his life. Even as it was, it was really weird. Spontaneous combustion? Particles? :lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> According to Review a Wai (one of the very few sources I actually trust), John Pollock had read an article talking about Vince's promo and in its unedited version (before they trimmed out the rest for TV), some people backstage were calling it one of the worst promos Vince has ever cut in his life. Even as it was, it was really weird. Spontaneous combustion? Particles? :lol


Vince talking about spontaneous combustion and particles is more entertaining than half his roster cutting a promo. 

:vince3 

No matter what he does I am always entertained, _always_. He started laughing because he couldn't even say Bryan could become WWE Champion. :lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh and this idiotic notion that two guys fighting at a PPV need to have a match ahead of time on free TV needs to stop.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I marked for the opening promo sounding like CMpunk vs John Cena MITB 2011 promo.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't know about you guys but Vince's promo talking about "spontaneous combustion" actually had me laughing. He delivered it so *perfectly*. The way his voice trailed off. I don't understand those who say they want Vince off TV (not accusing anyone in this thread), he's so much more entertaining than most of the roster.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^^ All day long. I'll always be an advocate for having Vince on TV because like I said before, he never fails to entertain me.

Stephanie MUST take Bryan suit shopping next week. They should show segments of them out shopping earlier in the day, building up to the big reveal where Bryan comes out in a suit and no beard. Then he gets in the ring and starts slapping Vince around with a steak. Hey, it's no Bang 3:16 but it's something I guess. 

THE REBEL DAZZLER

:dazzler


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Stephanie MUST take Bryan suit shopping next week. They should show segments of them out shopping earlier in the day, building up to the big reveal where Bryan comes out in a suit and no beard. Then he gets in the ring and starts slapping Vince around with a steak. Hey, it's no Bang 3:16 but it's something I guess.
> 
> THE REBEL DAZZLER
> 
> :dazzler


I can't imagine Bryan without a beard anymore. It's become a part of his character.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] geeks being mad Bryan yelled YES in his face..he always does that shit. He brought it over from his heel run...wake up.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> [email protected] geeks being mad Bryan yelled YES in his face..he always does that shit. He brought it over from his heel run...wake up.


They loved it during his heel run :jordan


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

well I thought Axel and Truth's match was really pretty good or a quick little bout. Axel was selling like a champ.

The cheers and boos were terrible however.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Love the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Guwop said:


> You guys are seriously arguing over Punk and Bryan like it's a rule that you can't like both.


Exactly. Some acting last night on here like a full on mark war was brewing between Bryan and Punk fans, when in fact most of them have claimed to be fans of BOTH.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Vince McMahon's opening segment with Daniel Bryan on Monday's RAW was heavily edited.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ldberg_Ziggler_Video.html#uPdujlRoLHJTR74i.99


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

The Bella's are hot I'm not going to deny that, however I hate seeing them on my TV screens every week, I understand there boyfriends are 2 of the top stars in WWE but is that really any reason to shove them down are throats by bullying Natalya? who In real life would murder them legit in a fight


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Bryan when Vince said he didn't have ruthless aggression should have grabbed his tie and used Miz's catchphrase of "Really!?"


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ I don't know why Bryan has put Maddox in the Yes Lock yet. Vince wouldn't care and might actually like Bryan because of it.

As for Bryan having an in ring promo with the boss more or less means he's made it which is great for him. Well done D Bryan and hopefully he beats that douche Cena.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ldberg_Ziggler_Video.html#uPdujlRoLHJTR74i.99


I noticed that. Why was it done?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ldberg_Ziggler_Video.html#uPdujlRoLHJTR74i.99


I wonder if someone in the audience that night got the original promo on video. I kinda want to see it.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> I wonder if someone in the audience that night got the original promo on video. I kinda want to see it.


What was edited out?


----------

